# Of Jungle Deeps and Ocean Depths



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 25, 2004)

For this game I would like actions to be between *asterisks*, thoughts to be in _italics_, and words to be in "quotes."  Occasionally I will put information for a single player or words in a language that only certain people know in spoiler text.  So please read the entire post including the OOC information at the bottom before highlighting any spoiler text.  If you wish to use colors for certain things, go ahead, but be sure to include the thing above.  Also, when in doubt, go for the lighter color.

For combat, please include any conditional modifiers at the end in the OOC.

*Our Cast of Characters*  
*Erekose13* - *Prince Undinar Deptholas*, Male Water Genasi Fighter 6/Living Spell 4
*silentspace* - *Invelion* - Male Sun Elf Wizard 5/Harper Mage 4/Mage Killer 2
*Manzanita* - *Julian Hemlock* - Male Half Aquatic Elf/half human(Chondathian) Rogue 3/Ran 4/Shadowdancer 3
*Candide* - *Hrothgar* - Male Human Barbarian7/Frenzied Berserker3
*TroyXavier* - *Nicodemus "Nick" Tiberius Annakin Spellweaver Tinker Annarat  * - Male Gnome Rogue 3/ Sorcerer 2/ Gnome Artificer 5
*Wilphe* - *Gudenny* - Female Riverfolk Rogue 2 / Bard 1 / Wizard 2 / Druid 5 

_Inactive Players and Characters_
*flyingricepaddy* - *Tholon Hazevo* - Male Human Cleric 5/Harper Priest 5 (away on business)
*Wynter Wolf* - *Erik Von Horne* - Male Human Fighter 5/ Bondblade 5 (departed company)
*Douane* - *Doran Kalduras* - Male Human Fighter 4/Ranger 1/Rogue 2/Devoted Defender 3 (deceased)
*Jarval* -*Mourn Calaudra* - Male Sun Elf Conjurer 5/Alienist 5 (Off in the Far Realms.  How he got there, he has no idea)
*Keia* - *Rappai, The Seer* - Female Grippli Cleric 7/Divine Oracle 3, with *Jarrijan*, male grippli monk 8, cohort (At grippli village)
*Lichtenhart* - *Mad Harry Rackham* - Male Human Rogue 10 (with his father at Lake Tikara)
*Zerth* - *Tiana DeWine* - Female Human Ranger 1/Fighter 4/Lasher 4/Duelist 2 (departed company)

Out Of Character Thread
Rogue's Gallery Thread


And now, the story begins...

~~~~~

The sun dawns over the lush, tropical city of Mezro, capital of Chult, and its spiritual center.  Songs to the Chultan gods ring out over the city from the many temples, combining with the sounds of ancient gongs of brass.  The sounds can be heard in every corner of the city, calling everyone to wakefulness, so that the day is not spent in sloth.  

In the traveler's inn the Rainbow bird, Undinar and Erik are startled awake by the gongs, still unused to them after a week in the city.  And even if they somehow managed to sleep through them, the parrot-like corellaxes would quickly rouse them.  The walls here do not go completely to the ceiling, but are built with a small air space all around to facilitate airflow.  If not, rooms would quickly grow mold and mildew in this humid and hot climate.  The corellaxes can fit handily through them, and fly through the inn's room, calling for everyone to wake.

Large windows, oddly curved in the round inn, are fitted with filmy drapes to deflect away the worst of the sunshine.  Though the inn is far cooler than simply shade could make it, due to an enchantment on the building, it is still not particularly cold.  Rising, both can find cooled fruit juice, fresh fish, flat bread, and fresh fruit of dizzing varities downstairs for their pleasure.  

Both have been here about a week, waiting for word from Obar, a merchant and supplier, that the group he was gathering had arrived.  Undinar's desire to find the sacred spring was strong, but he knew that he would be far safer in a group than alone.  Obar had warned them, the jungles were treacherous to the single traveler.  He promised a native guide, and saw to the hiring of warriors, magicians, and healers to accompany Undinar.  Luckily, Undinar had come across Erik, a mercenary and soldier of fortune.  Though he had the odd habit of talking to his sword, his sword skills were second to none.  At least he would have one companion, if Obar's group fell through.

The merchant's price for this venture had been in the way of a side quest.  He desired several items from tribes along the route they were likely to take, and it was up to them to obtain them for the merchant.  And the downpayment of course.  A few hundred gold for supplies and the guide's payment, but you've already paid, returnable on demand if it fell through.

Mourn, your searches in the city for more knowledge on your speciality have lead you to the conclusion that while you haven't seen signs of pursuit, perhaps it would be best to get yourself some additional protection.  Someone to look out for elves for you, someone to guard your back.  It worried you tremendously to let someone into your guard, but it had to be done.

Searching about you found a human man by the name of Doran.  While he knew _of_ elves, he himself was not an elf, and came from far enough away to not have been in contact with the elves of Evermeet.  Hiring him with what little remained of your money, he has been guarding you for about three weeks.  

Four days ago you and Doran were approached by a Chultan merchant who called himself Obar.  An established supplier, he has lived in Mezro all his life (which you were able to determine), and has no connection to the elves.  He said he had heard about your magical skills from some of his customers and had some potential employment.  He mentioned the possibility of pulling some strings to get you into the Mezro wizard's college, at least in a auxiliry capacity, in addition to more mundane pay.

Doran, a week into your stay in Mezro you were approached by a rather nervous sun elf requesting protection for his person.  His rather vague description of his "troubles" gave you the impression that he had some elven enemies he wished to protect himself from.  A hard-working magician, he didn't seem the type, at first glance, to get himself into anything serious.  Most likely he just was at the wrong place at the wrong time.  Now he has a job lined up involving an expedition into the jungles.  Obar is to contact you at your boarding house, the Silver Fin. 

Tholon and Tiana, when you traveled south to head for Chult you found many of the passage prices exhorbitant at the least, or were making roundabout trading routes that would have taken months to get there.  However, after diligent searching, you both found a Chultan trader called Ugal.  Liking the cut of both of your jibs, he told both of you he worked for a merchant and supplier in Mezro called Obar.  He was putting together a party for a jungle expedition, and made it sound very exciting.  For a reduced fee, he took you both to Mezro, and has agreed to set you up with Obar.  

Your ship, the Jade Fish, docks today.  The trip has taken three weeks, and you've gotten to know each other.  Your first view of Mezro is one of a city more plant than stone or wood.  Heavy plants and trees, vines and flowers dot nearly every surface.  Each building has trees out front and huge boxes of flowers on their windows.  Painted in bright colors and redolent with exotic purfumes and spices, the air is filled with song and gongs as the sun breaks over this ancient city.  

You both can see the market as you pull in, and Ugal urges you to explore for a while.

"Go ahead and take a look around while I finished unloading the ship.  You can ask for directions to Obar's Outfitters when you're done, but no more than two hours from now.  The merchants will know the way, or the guards.  They're the ones in red kilts and sashes with spears.  Oh, and keep your weapons hidden or peace-bonded, that's standard procedure in the city.  Not doing so marks you as an ignorant traveler."

The market is full of jewel stalls, fishmongers, baked good sellers, ribbon hawkers, potters, jewelery makers, fruit and vegetable sellers, several booths selling freshly roashing meat on a stick, and at least one seller of exotic plants and beasts.  Jewel-bright birds fly by in the air, calling out a myriad of sweet songs, occasionally monkeys climb the trees, and every now and then you can spot a flower-like tiny frog hopping from leaf to leaf.


----------



## Zerth (Mar 25, 2004)

*Tiana*

Tiana was standing on the deck of the _Jade Fish_ watching the ship slowly making it's way to the crowded docks. She was excited and curious - and just happy to be soon feeling the earth under her feet again, even if she had enjoyed the sea trip, which was the longest she has ever had.

"Everything is so full of life here! Look at all those colorful birds and trees!" The young woman looked at the man standing next to her and smiled. "Tholon, we do have time to check the market, don't we? I'm just dying to get off this ship. That Obar fellow can wait just a little longer, right?"

*Tiana took Ugal's advice and started stashing her whip dagger into her backpack while talking to Tholon. Her rapier was safely hidden in the red leather glove of storing.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Prince Undinar Deptholas*

Undinar wakes from his sleep rather abruptly at the sound of the gongs.  "While I am really liking this city, I don't think I will ever get used to those. Come on Erik up with you, lets see if this day will bring a start to our quest."  he says, drawing a deep breath. _Ah the smell of the sea, I don't know what it will be like to be so far away from it. The trek overland from Vilhon Reach was difficult enough, atleast I don't have to suffer any of those oppressive crowded cities._

*Stretching Undinar gathered a few of his things before heading downstairs to see what they had for breakfast.  He sincerely hoped that the mangos he'd tried the other day never went out of season.*


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Mar 25, 2004)

*Tholon Hazevo*

Tholon glances at Tiana, and (through the grin of exhileration that's been plastered over his face for most of the day) responds, "Well, Obar can wait for the next two hours, from what Ugal said. Shall we?"

Tholon gestures forward ("ladies first"-like), and follows Tiana as she (presumably) leaves the docks and walks towards the market. 

(His weapons will be in his backpack, save for his daggers which will be in concealed sheaths.)


----------



## Jarval (Mar 26, 2004)

Whistling a cheerful tune, Mourn strolls through the marketplace, on the lookout for any unusual items of a magical nature.  To be sure, such finds are rare, even in a port the size of Mezro, but it never hurt to keep an eye out for a bargain.

Mourn's demeanour is far more buoyant than it's been for weeks.  No news of elves in the city always pleased him, and the prospects of regular payment eased any concerns about retaining the services of his new bodyguard, but the possibility of gaining access to the college was worth more than any of this.

_At last, I may get some answers to my research._  He thought with a smile.  Sensing his master's good mood, Thorik climbed out of a pocket on Mourn's robe, scrambling up to sit on the wizard's shoulder.  A gurgling squeak informed Mourn of both Thorik's presence, and his hunger.  Stopping beside a fishmonger's stall, he regarded the array of sea-food with interest.

"What do you want then?  Pick something cheap, as I've got other things to spend my coin on today."


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Mar 26, 2004)

"i am awake, that sound is really not going to be easy to get used to." He says stretching in the bed. 

*Erik rolls out of bed and starts getting his stuff on to go down stairs, after puting on a nice set of clothes he straps his sword on and makes sure the peace bond is in place.* 

"What?"  he pauses "I am sorry if you feel shackled with the peace bond on but its the law around here."......."I know it bothers you but hopefully we wont be in the city much longer." He turns to look at Undinar. "Ready for breakfast? Im hungry my self."


----------



## Zerth (Mar 26, 2004)

flyingricepaddy said:
			
		

> Tholon gestures forward ("ladies first"-like), and follows Tiana as she (presumably) leaves the docks and walks towards the market.



*Nodding to Tholon in appreciation* "Always the gentleman, I see." Wasting no time when the ship is docked she makes her way to the busy market area trying to catch a glimpse of everything in this exotic city.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 29, 2004)

Just before heading downstairs, Undinar makes sure that he has securely fastened his new sheath for his trident.  He had had to get that made specially for the weapon as not many leather makers had even seen one.  It was really little more than a brown leather sack tied round it.  Undinar wasn't too concerned the enchantments that had been placed on the weapon were quite in line with the peaceful nature of the city.  He had also found that many stared at his sharkskin armor and probably at his skin and hair too.  So while hot, he tied his cloak around him trying to conceal atleast the grey armor that he wore.

Heading downstairs with Erik and that sword of his, Undinar choose his favourite spot towards one side of the room that offered a nice view of the entire dinning area. Then he looked around to see if the owner was around.  His mouth watered thinking of the delicious fruit that she served.


----------



## Douane (Mar 29, 2004)

_Small._

And even if he added a hundred insults to this, nothing could be more condemning to Dorans mind.

And while he would have liked nothing better than to leave Mezro behind him as fast as possible to return to civilized regions, the fates had conspired against him in this regard. Just when Doran had least expected it, he had been approached by a client. Not a prime client, of course, but nevertheless.

The elf Mourn Calaudra needed protection and no one was better suited to provide this than Doran. But some doubts still lingered, especially with the client refusing to name the reason why he actually needed a _defender_. A job without sufficent information was always a tough one and he urged himself to keep his guard up at all times, and in all directions.


"Mourn, I wish you wouldn't surge ahead of me in this crowd, just because you saw this or that item. There's no way I can do my job accurately under these circumstances.

Especially not, if I don't know what, or whom, I should be looking out for."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 29, 2004)

*Tholon and Tiana step away from the docks, breathing in the purfume-laden air, the tang of the sea, the spiciness of incense.  Strolling to the main market, you ears hear a myriad of dialects, some common, some musically-accented dwarven, some the flowing language of Chult you heard Ugal speak, halfling, gnome...*

*The place is awash with color and sweet and spicy scents.  One man, a cheerful-looking plump Chultan dressed in bright red and orange robes, tends a grill putting out a savory aroma of grilled meat.  Several jewel merchants, dwarves all, guarded by stern-looking dwarven men and woman with scarlet sashes and elaborate tattoos, have their dazzling wares arranged under shady tents.  Sellers of jewelry are nearby, hawking silver and gold baubles.*

*Sellers of fruits and vegetables are everywhere, selling a dizzying variety of produce.  Several of the items in their bins are unrecognizeable to northerners.  A ribbon-seller, her wares on a tray, circulates the crowd, singing out the quality of her wares.  A seller of bread and buns has a large booth, with several apprentices also walking with trays.  You can smell fresh honey and fruit cakes as they pass by.  A seller of fresh fish, closest to the harbor, employs a wizard of some sort to keep his products fresh, and his booth is thronged by those seeking both food and a change in temperature.*

*A spice merchant holds forth on one corner of the square, and a potter displays her wares next to another booth selling woven baskets.  Finally, one of the largest booths holds both plants and flowers in tubs as well as brightly-colored birds on perches, different small beasts in cages, a baskets of cats and kittens, several short-haired hounds on leashes, and several tiny wire cages holding some other things you can't see from this distance.*

~~~

*Undinar and Erik find Crilly, the proprietress of the Rainbow Bird organizing breakfast.  Breaking into a bright smile when she sees you, she points to two bowls of your favorite fruit, including ripe mangos, that she's set aside for you.*

"I have a message from Obar for you.  He says to come by his shop by noon today, as the last of those he has hired have arrived," she says cheerfully.

~~~

*Thorik considers his options, and points to a bright yellow sunfish, one prized for the slightly lemony flavor to its flesh.  Not exactly the cheapest, but not the most expensive either.  The fishmonger lets it go for five copper, though he regards the weasel with a furrowed brow and makes a comment about how the poor thing is all "skin and bones."*

*Returning briefly to the Silver Fin you have a message waiting from Obar.  It seems your erstwhile employer requests you and Doran's presence at his shop by noon today.*


----------



## Zerth (Mar 29, 2004)

Tiana strolls around the market stopping by at almost every merchant to see, what they are selling. She really doesn't intend to buy anything, but cannot resist some grilled meat and fruit after eating ship-food for the last three weeks. 

Time passes fast, too fast it seems, and soon it is time to go to Obar's. Having asked around about Obar from various merchants, finding his shop, Obar's Outfitters, is no problem for her and Tholon.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Mar 29, 2004)

"Thank you Crilly, can i get some cheese and bread this morning? I think Undinar wants some fruit by the way he is drooling over it." Erik says smiling back at Crilly.


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Mar 29, 2004)

Tholon strolls around the market, lingering around any examples of exotic flora and fauna. He refrains from making any purchases.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 30, 2004)

"In truth, I'm not even sure about the bones anymore."  Mourn says absently to the fishmonger as he passes over payment for Thorik's treat.  He gives the fish to his familiar, and the weasel delightedly drags it into one of the pockets on Mourn's robe.

"I beg your pardon, Doran.  I am still unused to having a guard, and I am certain I don't make your job any easier."  Mourn apologises as he walks away from the fish stall.  "As for what, just keep an eye open for any elves.  Other than myself, of course."  He needlessly clarifies with a slight smile.

**********

Mourn quickly reads over the message, then passes it to Doran.

"Hah, it seems as if we may be moving forwards at last!  Right, to the good Obar's store."  He marches out of the boarding house, leaving Doran in his wake.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 30, 2004)

"Ah excellent.  I just love all the delicious fruit that you can find here, truely marvelous.  The succulent fish and seafood available in the seas nearby also offer such a nice change of pace.  So different from the fare in the Inner Sea.  Thank you Crilly once again for your wonderful fare."  Once finished with his breakfast, Undinar contemplates the note received from Obar.  _Today it is, I hope that with these additional recruits Obar has found, we will be able to find that spring.  To return to my father as a prince should, bearing gifts, ah it would be a dream come true._  "Well we have some time before we need to visit Obar, anything you would like to do in the city before leaving, Erik?"


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Mar 30, 2004)

"I have no urgent needs in the city, and honestly i feel naked without my armor on."


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 30, 2004)

Undinar looks at his companion, knowing exactly what he means. "Well lets head back upstairs then and I'll help you put it on.  I've already got mine on." He says, carefully patting his tight sharkskin leathers under his cloak.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Mar 30, 2004)

"They look at me strange in my armor i can do with out it until we leave town, Im really just itching to get outa here and see some action." As he says this Erik reaches down and pats his sword scabbard.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 31, 2004)

"A game of dice perhaps then, to pass the time? As long as we have plenty of fruit to snack on I'm content to stay here till our meeting then."  Undinar says amused at his friends reaction as he is certain that it is he whom the crowds look at strangely.  Whatever they decide to do for the next few hours, Undinar will wait in the Rainbow Bird until it is time to go and meet Obar.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 2, 2004)

*Eventually the appointed hour arrives and all end up at Obar's Outfitters, a large store with attached stables.  It holds all manner of things needed for a jungle expedition, rope, waterskins, maps, trade goods (iron blades and arrowheads, metal beads and the like), insect repellent, healing salves, poison-testing kits, guides to poisonous flora and fauna, netting, machettes, and a myriad of other things.  Obar himself is a large, broad Chultan man, with the fat of good living overlaying old calluses and scars.*

*Dressed in flowing robes of red, orange, and yellow stripes, Obar takes Undinar aside and introduces him to the others.*

"Mourn Caladrua and familiar Thorik, a wizard of excellent skill," he says, waving to a bronze-skinned, copper-haired, green-eyed sun elf with a weasel poking his head out of a pocket of his robes.  A golden circlet rests on his head, and three ioun stones of differing colors orbit constantly.

"His bodyguard Doran Kalduras," he says next, waving to a dark-haired man wearing extremely fashionable clothes and a great deal of tasteful jewelry.  He bears two peace-bonded short-swords and an air of watchfulness.

"My man Ugal found me these other two and vouches for their skill and dedication.  Tiana DeWine, fighter of a deft touch, and Tholon Hazevo, priest of Selune."  Tiana is a lovely young human woman wearing black and white silk, with a red headband and bracers of the same crimson hue.  Tholon is a fine-featured bearded human man, with a scared and bald head.  He bears the symbol of Selune on a medallion around his neck, and a fine blue-green circlet around his head.

"For you others, this is Erik Von Horne, fighter of exceptional skill," Obar says, gesturing to a sturdily-built human man with his black hair in a neat ponytail.  He bears a peace-bonded longsword that shows extraordinary care, wears well-made clothes, and has a necklace of amber beads.

"And finally your employer, Undinar Deptholas," Obar says, turning to to the last man in the room.  With deep green skin with a faint covering of fine, blue-green scales, wet kelp-like hair, and a hint of webbing, the water genasi nature of this young man is obvious.  He bears some kind of pole-arm in a specially-made sheath, though you aren't sure what kind.  He also wears some kind of leather armor, smooth and gray, decorated with shark's teeth.

"If you want to fill them in about the nature of this expedition, I'll finish organizing the lists of supplies for the journey," Obar says, going behind the counter and opening a ledger.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 2, 2004)

*Prince Undinar Deptholas*

*As soon as Obar has introduced the newcomers, Undinar steps forward a little, "Welcome lady, gentlemen.  Thank you all for coming such a long way for this meeting.  Before I get to the details of our quest, I thought I would fill you in a bit more on who I am.  

As introduced, my name is Prince Undinar Deptholas.  Undinar is fine among friends. As many of you have probably noticed, I am a water genasi.  I have traced my line back to my grandfather, a marid, by the name of King Madripos.  I have travelled far across this world and others to find more information about my family.  It lead me a few years ago to my grandfather's palace in the Plane of Water. 

It is he who has given me this quest, the quest upon which we all shall embark.  I seek a sacred spring somewhere in the dense jungle of Chult.  The spring is sacred to Umbatoa and is said to lie at the heart of the jungle. 

Once again I thank you all for coming, I am sure this will be a grand adventure.  Now I would like to ask you each to introduce yourselves and talk a little of your exploits please." 

*As Undinar finishes his speech he turns to look at each of those assembled.  He is sincerely interested in what they have to say and pay careful attention to point about what skills they each bring to the table.*


----------



## Zerth (Apr 2, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Once again I thank you all for coming, I am sure this will be a grand adventure.  Now I would like to ask you each to introduce yourselves and talk a little of your exploits please."[/color]




*Tiana bows elegantly.*

"Thank you for the chance to be a part of this. I'm glad there's another among us, who has a soft spot for great adventures," Tiana says with a grin.

"I can take care of myself and then some, gentlemen. I know some moves with whip and blade, that will aid us if needed. Having traveled a lot, I'm not also completely foreign to hazards of outdoor life even if that part isn't really my best expertise."


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Apr 3, 2004)

*With a smile.* "My name is Erik Von Horne, you can just call me Erik. I was a Seargent in the Dagger Dale militia until i had a run in with a Zhent Mage." *At this Erik stares off for a moment and then looks at Mourn.* "Sorry just thinking of the past, I am a decent swordsman i guess and i can repair weapons pretty well" He pauses a moment and then pats his sword. "And this is Razor Sentinel"


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Apr 3, 2004)

*Tholon rubs a hand over his bald head, the gesture looking almost bashful.*

"As Obar has mentioned, I am Tholon, devoted of Selune. I hail from the distant North, and have travelled the better part of the width and breadth of Faerun, although this is my first visit to this land. For myself, I can profess no great strength of arms, nor arcane might, but only the many blessings bestowed upon me by Our Lady of Silver."


----------



## Jarval (Apr 3, 2004)

"I am Mourn Calaudra."  *Mourn says, smiling at Obar's introduction.*

"As our good host says, I am a wizard, with my preferred form being Conjuration.  I originally hail from Evermeet, but I am currently engaged in research into some formulaic aspects the school of Conjuration, which has lead me here in hopes of utilising the expertise of Mezro's mages.  I also consider myself a fair hand with the bow and sword, although I doubt I have a level of expertise to match the skills held by some in this room."

*Reaching into his pocket, he lifts Thorik from his seat.*  "This is Thorik, my familiar.  Do not be concerned by his appearance, he is in the prime of health, I assure you."  *The nearly transparent weasel squeaks at the assembled company, seeming to greet them.*

"So, Prince Undinar, your family hails from the Plane of Water?  If on completion of this quest you are to return to your grandfather's palace, I would be greatly intrigued to accompany you, should you and your kin find such a visit acceptable.  I have a great curiosity when it comes to the Inner Planes, and the opportunity of perhaps talking with some of the beings native to your plane of origin is one not to be missed."


----------



## Douane (Apr 5, 2004)

_An adventurer!

I knew there was something fishy about Mourn!


My friend, there is going to be some re-negotiation of our contract._


*He eyes the other 'adventurers' speculatively, trying to take their measure.*


"Oh, me? I'm Doran. I kill people and sometimes I even take their stuff.

But seriously, like the man said, I'm a protector, not an adventurer. And while I am rather good at fighting, I prefer if I don't have to fight at all."


*After a small pause (for effect), he adds with an exaggerated wink in Tiana's direction.*

"Of course, there are things I'm even better at."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 5, 2004)

Undinar watches each of the group as they introduce themselves, "Welcome all. Tiana, Doran, Erik and I all seem to have the same focus, best with a weapon in hand, excellent.  Tholon we are greatful to have a disciple of the Silver Lady with us, I know that your skills will come in very handy in the deep jungle.  Mourn an arcanist is always a good addition to any such venture.  I travelled with another individual for a time who had great interest in otherly realms.  My grandfather is not the most welcoming sort, but I am sure that he will grant an audience to those who help me on this quest.

Well lets see what information Obar has found about our destination.  I think he should about have everything ready."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 5, 2004)

*Obar looks up from his writing and picks up a list, strolling out from behind the counter.  He makes a gesture for you to follow him.*

"I have your supplies out here, my apprentices are getting them loaded.  Here's your list..." he says as he walks.



> *The List*
> ~Trail rations for eight for two months
> ~Four hundred-weight of trade goods
> ~~~~50 knives
> ...




*As you head outside, you see a small moutain of stuff being loaded on to some most peculiar packbeasts.  Those who have been in Chult long have seen them a time or two, a massive four-legged lizard-like beast with a club-like tail and protruding spines on its back.  Despite their fiercesome appearance, they are relatively gentle herbivores far more suited to this hot and humid climate than horses or other beasts of burden would be.*

*Their spines form a peculiar "basket" that their handlers take advantage of when loading supplies onto them, tying them down with green leather straps.  Each beast, known as an ankylorsarus or "ankly," has a massive silver cuff around its right front foot, impressed with some kind of markings.  There are three of the beasts.*

"Jalaro!" Obar calls, waving one person away from their packing.  Jalaro is a middle-aged woman of Chultan decent, dressed in what appears to be wrapped snakeskin armor.  What is somewhat peculiar is the fact that her skin seems to be made of small, flat brown-green scales.  Her eyes are dark green and slitted.  She carries two slim curved swords in sheaths on her back, and her head is wrapped in dark blue cloth.*

"This is your guide, Jalaro.  She grew up in the jungles as a member of the Snake clan and knows these trails like few I've ever met.  You'll be well off in her hands.  As soon as they're finished loading, you can be on your way," Obar says, patting Jalaro on the shoulder.  She flashes you a bright smile, her teeth painfully white in her dark face.

"I am pleased to meet you.  I have been wanting to go on a long journey again," she says happily.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 5, 2004)

"And I am please to meet you Jalaro. I am Undinar, it is I who is funding this expedition.  I am glad to know that we are in good hands.  I understand that gifts are a tradition among your people, in the spirit of a fruitful journey as well as a proper begining I would like to give you a little something." Undinar says, reaching into his pack.  

*He draws out a small crystal vial.  It is a clear vial with a strong red liquid flowing around inside, stoppered with a tight cork.  He hands her the _potion of heroism_ that he had received from his adoptive family back in the Inner Sea.  "Please accept this small gift, I appologize that it is not something more grand.  If it is not too much trouble I would like to be introduced to our fine scaly friends over here, lest they think they are only beasts of burden."


----------



## Zerth (Apr 5, 2004)

At Obar's:

*Tiana gives a mischievous smile back to Doran.* 

In a bitter voice: "Oh, really? Good to know we have a gentleman, who's willing to carry my backpack." 

-----------------------------------------

Outside:

*Tiana just waves to Jalaro as a greeting and hurries to marvel the big lizards.*

"Wow. These are impressive. Are they friendly?," she asks really not waiting for an answer and goes to pat one of the big beasts. "Hi there, you are a big one, aren't you."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 5, 2004)

*Jalaro nods to Undinar and accepts the potion.*

"I thank you.  You are quite courteous and generous, fine qualities in a leader," she says with a slight bow of her head.  "Come, I'll introduce you to the anklies."

*Tiana, as you go up to the nearest ankly, it swings its head around to you.  You pat its nose; the skin is rough and pebbly and it pushes into your hand, almost knocking you over.*

"Hey!" one of the handlers says, finishing tightening a strap.  "Lightfoot, don't knock the lady over."

*The handler is a young Chultan boy wearing eye-watering yellow and red robes.  He comes up next to you and fearlessly climbs on top of the beast.*

"This one is named Lightfoot.  Do you know their kind?  We call them anklies.  The really big fellow over there is Rockhead and the really green one is Leafwhistle.  Scratch them here," he says, pointing to a spot just behind a small hole, probably where they hear.  "They like that a lot."

*Undinar, you watch Tiana's delight at the big friendly beasts, and are frankly amazed at the amount of gear they are carrying.  They could probably carry the party too, if it came to that.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 6, 2004)

Undinar is very intrigued by the anklies, such large beasts yet very kind and affectionate.  After watching Tiana pet Lightfoot behind his ear as directed by the young boy, he turns back to Jalaro, "They are magnificent beasts, thank you.  In any case I would like to ask you a little about where you are taking us.  I know that our destination lies within the heart of the jungle, but beyond that we are counting on you.  I had heard that some of the tribes in the jungle might be able to help us.  Are we heading there first?"


----------



## Zerth (Apr 6, 2004)

> *Tiana, as you go up to the nearest ankly, it swings its head around to you. You pat its nose; the skin is rough and pebbly and it pushes into your hand, almost knocking you over.*



"Oopf! Careful now with that big head."

*Tiana evades falling down by hopping back nimbly.*



> "This one is named Lightfoot. Do you know their kind? We call them anklies. The really big fellow over there is Rockhead and the really green one is Leafwhistle. Scratch them here," he says, pointing to a spot just behind a small hole, probably where they hear. "They like that a lot."



"Anklies? This is certainly the first time I've seen anything like them," Tiana says smiling.

*She scratches Lightfoot like the boy instructed.*


----------



## Jarval (Apr 6, 2004)

*Mourn looks at the ankylorsarus with only the most cursory interest.  After the time he's spend in Mezro, the beasts are no longer a novel sight, although the concept of domesticating lizards still holds some small curiosity for him.

Taking in the list of supplies Obar gives them, he smiles happily.*

"It sounds like you've thought of everything we might need.  The raincapes are a particularly sound idea.  We seem to have a rather significant quantity of antivenom.  I take it the Chultian jungles have a proliferation of poisonous fauna?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 7, 2004)

> "It sounds like you've thought of everything we might need. The raincapes are a particularly sound idea. We seem to have a rather significant quantity of antivenom. I take it the Chultian jungles have a proliferation of poisonous fauna?"



  "Indeed," rumbles Obar, "Fauna and flora both.  Don't eat something unless you test it carefully.  There are a great number of poisonous snakes, frogs, lizards, dinosaurs, and what have you, not counting the poisons that the wild dwarves, Chultan tribesmen, grippli, or taxabi use.  Some people down antitoxins like water in the jungle... though those tend to be the paranoid ones.  I only warn you to make you cautious, not terrified.  You're all intelligent people, and will do well, I'm certain.  

"Ah well then," Obar says, then raises his voice, "When do you wish to depart?  And have you any further questions for me before you go?"

*Tiana, the young handler grins at you.*

"The anklies are a kind of dinosaur, the big lizards that live all through the jungle.  Some look far stranger than Lightfoot here.  Some are absolutely huge, the size of the temple!  And some walk on two legs, are as tall as some trees, run faster than any man, and eat meat.  Those tend to be rather cranky.  And some are little, but vicious.  Be careful for the anklies too.  They can defend themselves pretty well, but they're carrying all this gear, and some of the tyrannosaurus rexes do eat them from time to time."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 8, 2004)

To Obar's question Undinar replies, "Thank you once again for all your help with this expedition, Obar.  I think that we should leave soon, this is a magnificent city, but I am not one who likes to stay in them too long and a week has been long enough for me.  Does anyone have anything else they require before we set out?  I hope you are all ready for the exciting adventure we are about to set out on. If you are all prepared and don't have any more questions, then lets get a move on."


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Apr 11, 2004)

*Tholon walks toward the dinosaurs, admiring the beasts, but careful to stay out of their way. Wandering over to Jalaro, he touches his brow in salute.*

"Well met, Jalaro. I am Tholon. I believe that you mentioned that you have not travelled much as of late. Might I ask why that is?"


----------



## Jarval (Apr 11, 2004)

"I am ready to leave whenever is convenient for the rest of our company."  Mourn says cheerfully, before turning back to continue listening to the young lad in charge of the anklies.

"Are there many of these tyrannosaurus rexes where we're heading?  It could be rather inconvenient to have our pack animals end up as a snack for some other creature.  Just how large are these tyrannosaurus rexes, anyway?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 12, 2004)

*Jalaro turns to Tholon and gives a small bob of her head.*

"I have gone on many _short_ trips recently, hunting trips and the like, but a long expedition is something I haven't done in a while.  That is all that I mean.  I have gone on over a dozen long expeditions, lasting anywhere from three to six months, but those are more rare than the shorter trips, of course," she explains in response to his question.

*Mourn, the boy shakes his head at your question.*

"There aren't a lot of them, but you have to be aware of them.  They're over thirty feet tall, and are very fast with lots of big teeth.  But they're like most predators, they go after the young, the sick, those who are alone.  Your anklies will be together, with big loads on their back, and surrounded by people.  I don't think you'll be attacked," he says with confidence.


----------



## Zerth (Apr 13, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "There aren't a lot of them, but you have to be aware of them. They're over thirty feet tall, and are very fast with lots of big teeth. But they're like most predators, they go after the young, the sick, those who are alone. Your anklies will be together, with big loads on their back, and surrounded by people. I don't think you'll be attacked," he says with confidence.



*Tiana looks amazed.*

"Ooo, I hope we don't run into some of those. But I'm sure we'll be fine if we keep our eyes open - and have a good dose of good luck, of course."

*Tiana laughs and flips her coin of good luck.*


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Apr 13, 2004)

"Lets get this show on the road im ready to get out of town."  *Erik looks at the anklies* "Damn those things are big."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 15, 2004)

*Those that need to get or do anything I assume can do so within an hour or two.  Your rooms at the Rainbow Bird Inn and Silver Fin boarding house are emptied, and your supplies loaded onto the anklies.  You don't need to carry anything more than your weapons if you desire.  Jalaro climbs on top of Lightfoot, the lead ankly, and forms a small parade going out into the jungles. *

*After no more than a few dozen steps, the jungle swallows you up.  It is impossible to tell that the largest city in Chult is so close.  The smell of water, rotting and fresh vegetation, strange perfumes, and other things crowd the air, and the sun is filtered through the green canopy above.  The calls of birds, beasts, and insects fill your ears as you travel on the path.  There is not as much undergrowth as one would expect... but then again the largest trees have canopies so thick that little direct sunlight can filter down.  Wherever there is a break though, there is profuse growth of vines, brush, and young trees.*

*This forest teems with life, much of which becomes apparent fairly readily.  Insects begin to swarm as the sultry temperatures cause most to sweat.  Jalaro hands out tins of salve to rub on the skin, which seems to discourage the pests.  She and the anklies seem singularly unaffected by the bugs.  Perhaps their scaly skin is too much of a deterant.*

*A late afternoon thunderstorm, entirely typical, drenches the party.  Raincapes are available, though Jalaro lets the rain cool her for a minute or two before covering herself.  As the cloudburst ends, your guide begins casting about for a camping place, and finally marks one where a brace of fallen trees provide a naturally defensible "wall" to put one's back against.  Directing the anklies in there with a few muttered words, they stand docily as she pulls the tents from their backs.  Curiously for such huge plant-eaters as these are, and considering how much fodder a simple horse or cow eats, you haven't seem them eat or drink all day.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 15, 2004)

Undinar stays with the lead as much as possible.  While the jungle may not be his element strictly speaking, he is far more at home here than in a city.  Letting the rain fall on his kelp-like hair, Undinar walks alongside the largest ankli.  He thanks Jalaro for the relief from the insects, that was not something he had thought about.  Given the chance he asks, "So, Jalaro, where exactly are we headed first?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 15, 2004)

"There's a tribe of grippli that live about three day's travel in.  If you want to know about water... they would know.  And they're not so coincidentally on the way by a few tribes that Obar wanted some items from," she says, rubbing Lightfoot's nose.


----------



## Zerth (Apr 15, 2004)

Tiana walks alongside Lightfoot wearing a raincape as soon as it starts raining. Although she doesn't exactly love the local weather, she is too occupied in chattering with her companions and marveling the plentiful vegetation of the jungle to care much about it. 

When the party has found a good campsite and stopped moving, she asks Jalaro while helping with setting up one of the tents: "How many tribes do live in these parts? Are they all friendly to visitors?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 15, 2004)

"There are many tribes that live in these jungles.  On the road we're going there are several, some Chultan tribes, a few wild dwarves, and the grippli and taxabi farther in, or up as the case may be.  The ones that are closest to Mezro are fairly friendly, those tend to be the Chultan tribes.  The wild dwarves can be a bit more belligerant.  We would do well to be cautious in their presence.  The grippli and taxabi are more shy than anything else," Jalaro says and she starts pitching a tent.


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Apr 15, 2004)

On the road, Tholon forgos use of the raincapes, remaining comfortably dry in his cloak, but gladly accepts Jalaro's salve. He speaks little, intent for the moment on taking in as much as he can of the sights, sounds, and smells of the jungle.

When they have stopped, he of course also helps to set up camp. "What is the grippli's connection with water?" he asks of Jalaro.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 15, 2004)

*Jalaro smiles in appreciation of Tholon's help.  You notice her teeth are very sharp.*

"Well, grippli are frog people.  They mostly live in the trees, but they do come down for water.  And if there's any really good source of water in the jungles, they'll know," she says.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 16, 2004)

"Interesting, frog people, giant predators and friendly scaled giants.  What are these taxabi you mentioned?  And are the dwarves of the jungle as industrious as those who dwell under the earth?  I am afraid that I don't know much about this jungle, please excuse my barage of questions." Undinar says politely, curiousity of his new surroundings getting the better of him.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 16, 2004)

"Taxabi, they have both aspects of humans and jaguars, a little how like I am somewhat both human and serpent, though their melding is more perfect and pronounced.  They were born that way.  They are fairly reclusive, and quite shy, but I have dealt with them before.  If you can convince them you're not a threat, they are very curious.  As for the wild dwarves... they are indeed quite industrious, but not in the creation of weapons and armor.  They are excellent hunters, mystic dancers, and powerful shamen.  If we have need of divination magic, we may be able to trade favors with the wild dwarf tribes for such knowledge," Jalaro says, showing no sign of impatience.  She seems genuinely eager to share her knowledge.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 19, 2004)

"Now I know that you mentioned the giant scaly predators already and I believe that Obar mentioned that even some plants might be dangerous, but I was wondering if you could tell us a bit more about the dangers of the jungle.  What creatures might we encounter that we should be very careful about?  What creatures might just try to eat us?  and what do these dangerous plants look like?  I'd like to be prepared for things so that we can best defend you and the anklies." Undinar says, still a little hesitant about asking so many questions. While he doesnt like to appear naive, he really doesnt know much about this land and would rather be informed than clueless.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2004)

"The predators?  The raptors, those are one, creatures not much taller than me, two legs with wicked claws, two arms, long tails.  Excellent jumpers, quite smart, and like to hunt in packs.  The rex is the other I worry about, he's huge, almost thirty feet with a large mouth full of equally large teeth.  There are others, but many of them are smaller.  A good rule is that if it has unusual horns or thick armor, it is probably an eater of plants.  One with sharp teeth and great speed is an eater of meat.  Many of those walk on two legs instead of four.  They will be reluctant to attack us, because we are not of the jungle, and our party is so large.

"As for the plants, there are things such as the cobra flower, or juniper bloodsucker, the honeydew, assassin vine, pitcher plant, and yellow musk creeper.  If it is particularly large, with very large and pretty flowers, avoid it.  If too it has a large pod or seed, avoid it.  Much can be avoided for not touching.  The plants like to lure the foolish and curious.  If you wish to know more, there are books on Lightfoot, I will get them for you," she says politely, pounding in stakes.  

*As she finishes erecting the tents, instead of rolling out bedrolls on the ground, she attaches hammocks to the tall center poles, then rolls out the bedrolls, indicating to Tholon how far to pound in the tall stakes.  The tents are made in such a way that one can have two hammocks side-by-side without too much danger of swinging into one another, and still have enough room to suspend supplies from the ceiling.  She'll explain it helps keep insects, grubs, and leeches from getting into the bedding or supplies.  Tents up, she'll ask for someone to find some firewood, if someone else will break out the trail rations.*

"Tell me of yourselves," she says, as a pot bubbles with a savory stew.  "What more can you tell me of your own adventures and what has brought you here?  It is rare that many northerners flock to Chult for an adventure."


----------



## Zerth (Apr 19, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Tell me of yourselves," she says, as a pot bubbles with a savory stew. "What more can you tell me of your own adventures and what has brought you here? It is rare that many northerners flock to Chult for an adventure."



*After the tents are all up, Tiana helps with getting the rations.*

"Well, this is just the kind of job I usually end up taking," Tiana replies. "If it involves adventure and excitement, I'm all for it. Some traveling and new exotic locations are always a bonus, whereever the Lady of Luck guides me to," she continues smiling. "Not to mention a chance to help a true genasi prince. Now, that's something any decent girl wouldn't want to pass," she adds with some giggles.

*She nods in Tholon's direction.*

"I am from Amn and was short on jobs, when I met Tholon, who offered me chance to see some of the Chultan jungles. I've got the impression he was also very eager to get here. Like me, he's been around a lot, but I'll let him tell about it. Before this, I was myself mainly occupied with jobs I got from the various Amnish merchants and other local organizations. Mostly boring stuff, but they generally pay well. Getting any interesting jobs had been difficult since my adventuring group decided to split up, but meeting Tholon changed my luck."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 20, 2004)

Once things are all setup Undinar sits down at the fire ready for some of that stew, all though in truth he hopes that there is some fruit to go around instead.

[ooc: the next is copied directly from Undinar's character sheet, if you have read it already there is nothing new below.]​
Undinar's tale stretches back several years and across planes. He was originally found sleeping as a baby on the ocean floor by an aquatic elf. His adoptive mother told him that he was a gift sent by Deep Sashelas to the community. He lived with the community deep beneath the waves off Vilhon Reach in the Sea of Fallen Stars for many years. The elves cared for him as if he were indead a gift from their god. 

Undinar trained at an early age in the defence of his adoptive clan. The community was often harrased by a cult of Sahuagin. The Sahuagin, who rode sharks, raided the kelp farms and coral beds of the elven community with impunity. Undinar helped the dolphin-riders - the city watch as it were - to rid the area of the foul creatures. When he was 15 he led a raid on their caves and fought against the leader of the cult, a foul priest named Sesshom. Together with the dolphin-riders he drove the cult from its caves and from the area near his home. 

A few years later he was out patrolling the waterways beneath the sea and he came across a hermit, living out of the shell of a giant sea-crab. The hermit, named Lotharliss, recognized something in Undinar. Lotharliss was a half-water elemental who lived on his own caring for the coral reef near his home. They spoke many times after that initial greating and Lotharliss finally told Undinar what he had seen that first day, that they were related. According to the hermit, Undinar was one of his nephews. 

Lotharliss told Undinar of the great water genie, Madripos, who often came to the Seas to explore and adventure. Madripos was a great king in another world and he had a large number of children and grandchildren scattered through out the seas of many planes. Lotharliss had once visited his father, who was very welcoming to any of his progeny. 

Intrigued by the tales of his grandfather Undinar decided to seek him out. His departure from the elven community was a heart breaking one. He left with the blessings of the community and especially his adoptive mother. Upon leaving the dolphin-riders gifted him with the Trident of Serenity which he had used during the raid on the Sahuagin and a fine suit of sharkskin armor. He returned to Lotharliss who agreed to help him travel to the distant seas of King Madripos. 

Undinar travelled a long long ways from his home. After many years he managed to find his way to the Kingdom of Madripos, the Marid. On the distant plane of Water, the Palace of the King stood in a giant coral city that hung as if suspended from someplace above. Undinar was welcomed into the court where he was introduced to the great King. Madripos always welcomed any of his progeny and listened to their tales with great interest. Undinar told his life story and the entire court listened intently. When he was finished Madripos spoke,

"You have sung a beautiful story my grandson. We have all enjoyed it very much." After much applause from the gathered creatures of the deep, the king continued, "My son Lotharliss did us a great service by helping you find our kingdom. The one thing that I dont think he told you was that to truely join us and sit in a place of honour in my court, I require something from you. Each of the beings around you have all contributed to this great palace in some way or another. My quest for you, if you desire it, is to find a rare treasure to be placed with the others arrayed around this room."

Undinar looked around the room and saw many bottles that sat upon coral shelves. Intrigued he looked back to the king, who continued, "I would like you to bring me a bottle of water from your native home. I require not just any water however, I would like you to find water from the Sacred Spring of Umbatoa which lies at the heart of a great jungle on the surface of your world. If you wish it, I will send you directly back so that you might begin your search."

Pondering the task set before him, Undinar looked around the palace at the majesty of the creatures assembled there. They all stared at him wondering if he would accept a quest that would take him far from the waters he knew to the realm of land-dwellers. He looked back to the King, his grandfather and replied, "I will accept your quest grandfather. I wish to return here and reside among such amazing company, in your presence."

With that, the king replied, "So be it."  Undinar was wisked away from the grand palace. The whirlwind journey deposited him in a place more familar, the coral reefs of Lotharliss. He set off immediately for the land wanting to find out what he could of this great jungle. He had yet to set foot on land and with some trepidation took that first step on the journey that would compel him forever more.

Travelling through the massive city, Saradush, Undinar was struck by how land-dwellers always built their structures towards the heavens, as if there was something to envy up there. As this was the first of such cities that Undinar had seen, he decided that it might be possible to find someone to help direct him towards the spring. Having asked around, always noticing the strange looks he got, he found his way to the arcane library. There he met an interesting individual who agreed to help him with his request for information. Taesshan, the librarian who agreed to help, managed to find a tome that spoke of the Spring deep with in a place called the Jungle of Chult. He spoke of some mystical properties which Undinar didnt really understand. Thanking Taesshan for the information, Undinar made ready to continue on his journey. He was somewhat suprised when the dark-skinned human asked to join him, saying that he wanted to further research the mystical properties that the tome had spoken of. A week later the two of them left the city of Saradush becoming fast friends in their travels.

[ooc: thats the end of the copied part.]​
"That is my story and how I have ended up here in Chult.  It is also the complete tale as to why you are all here with me heading deep into such an unknown place.  I thank you all once again for accepting this quest with me." Undinar says in finishing.


----------



## Zerth (Apr 27, 2004)

*Tiana smiles to Undinar.*

"Oh, the pleasure's all mine. A quest in Chultan jungles or running errands to Amnish merchants is no contest at all. That's quite a story you told, all right. I hope it only gets better as we move along."

*She yawns strecthing her arms up and wide.*

"Thank you for the food, Jalaro. A little traveling always manages to do wonders to my appetite. But now excuse me everyone, time to get my beauty sleep. Wake me up, when it's my time to keep watch."


----------



## Jarval (Apr 29, 2004)

"So this Sacred Spring has magical properties, does it?  Most interesting."  *Mourn comments on Undinar's tale.*  "You might not be the only one of us who will be acquiring a sample of this water.

"I'm afraid the story as to how I came to be here in Chult is rather less interesting.  Strictly speaking I'm more of a westerner than a northerner, as the isle of Evermeet is my home.  I'm conducting research into summoning magic of a new kind, and I've been searching for any references of prior work in the field I'm studying.  Unfortunately, my homeland seems to lack any texts on the correct subject area, so I thought Mezro's college of the arcane might be able to provide some insight.  As a result of this expedition, I hope to gain the sponsorship I need to consult the college's library."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 30, 2004)

*Those that wish to share may do so, but otherwise you can start bedding down for the night.  As you prepare, Jalaro has a question for you all.*

"Tell me, who wants which watch?  The anklies will help, they have a pretty good sense of smell, but we need someone with smarts watching as well.  I can take second watch," she says.


----------



## Zerth (Apr 30, 2004)

"I'll take the first watch, while there's still some light," Tiana offers. "I'm not very effective in the dark."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 2, 2004)

"Fair enough," Jalaro says, and retreats to her tent, only large enough for one.  Otherwise there are three other tents, and people can pair up.  Assuming someone will take third watch, perhaps Undinar, the rest of you can go to sleep.  Tiana, the fire provides some light and some warmth from the chill fog and damp of the evening.  The sounds here are different, very different from those on board the ship, or other places you have been in your travels.  Strange chirps and trills, the constant dripping of water; it's an odd place to be.

*First watch passes uneventfully, and you awaken Jalaro.  No one gets woken up until Undinar is awakened to take his watch.  The lushness of the forest is almost like being at the bottom of some strange sea, albeit somewhat drier.  While you thought you saw some lights in the jungle that may have been from animals' eyes, none approached the camp.*

*In the morning, leftover stew and a firm, tough-skinned fruit called an "orange" are handed out for breakfast.  Jalaro is fairly quiet in the morning, and aids the others in breaking down the tents, burying their garbage and ashes, and loading up the frisky anklies with little comment.  You plod on into the jungle, traveling almost another three days without incident, other than seeing more variety of plant life in one day's travel than perhaps you've seen thus far in a lifetime.  Birds of fantastic colors fly in the canopy, and insects of every possible description, some quite beautiful, others so fantastically camoflauged that it's nigh impossible to see them are everywhere.  Odd beasts Jalaro calls "monkeys" live in the canopy, and a strange rodent as big as a dog, called a "capybara," you spotted swimming in a river.  A couple times you saw some beautiful silver and black spotted cats that lived in the trees, and another time you saw a pair of jaguars running from the anklies.*

*You steer clear of a man-high plant with a huge pod after seeing it suddenly clamp its pod closed on an unfortunate rat that fell into it.  Another time you saw an enormous flower, nearly six feet across, lying on the ground, in brilliant patterns of red and purple.  It also stank like rotting meat and was covered with flies, though Jalaro commented that that was normal.*

*On the afternoon of your fourth day of travel, Jalaro signals a halt.  Ahead of you there's a movement in the trees, and suddenly something brilliantly green and blue springs into flight from the tree.  Startlingly it lands in front of the lead ankly, about twenty feet away.  It resembles the thimble-sized, jewel-bright tree frogs with poisonous skin that you've seen about, save the fact that it is about two feet long, is wearing a belt made of vines with several pouches made from gourds on it, and it is carrying a spear tipped with obsidian.*

*Jalaro whispers to the party, "It's a grippli, though I don't recognize him personally.  He'll want to know who we are and what we're doing."*


----------



## Zerth (May 2, 2004)

Tiana eyes the frog-creature with both curiosity and suspicion. She whispers back to Jalaro, "Is there anything unusual about this? Should we be worried?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 2, 2004)

"Generally grippli are friendly, we're just passing through their territory and they want to know what we're doing," Jalaro whispers back to Tiana.


----------



## Jarval (May 2, 2004)

"What language do the grippli speak?"  Mourn asks Jalaro.  "I'm fluent in several planar tongues, as well as Chultan, Draconic and the language of the fey, but I fear that I am rather ignorant of some of the more mundane languages spoken in this part of the world."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 2, 2004)

"Chultan is what they usually speak, though most know Common, and some of the shamen speak Aquan," Jalaro murmurs back.  "I don't think this one is a shaman though, he's not decorated enough."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 6, 2004)

As the grippli leaps out in front of the caravan, Undinar makes his way forward to see what the disturbance is.  Seeing the little frog-man he says in common, "Greetings, my name is Prince Undinar Deptholas. We are explorers to your land and I hope that we are not trespassing.  We bring gifts and offerings to your chieftain."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 6, 2004)

"Offerings?" the grippli inquires, cocking his head to the side.  "And what do you wish in return, water-kin?"  The grippli seems to use the title with a sense of respect.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 7, 2004)

"Yes offerings of iron and metal from the city of Mezro, gifts such as spear heads and the like.  In return we ask only for your hospitality and perhaps a few questions." Undinar replies, not sure how better to return the respect shown by the little frog man.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 7, 2004)

*The grippli makes some odd clucking noises in his throat, his colorful throat expanding and contracting.*

"Hmm... it should be good enough. Do you offer your word, your bond, and your blood as sureity?" he inquires.

*Jalaro leans over and whispers to you.*

"If you offer your word, then break it with deceitful actions or lies, they will take your tongue, if you offer your bond, and then break it, they will bind you to a tree for the beasts to eat, and if you offer your blood and then shed a tribesman's, they will kill you.  Pretty much he's asking you to not lie, to obey their rules while you're with them, and to not hurt anyone," she murmurs.


----------



## Jarval (May 7, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "If you offer your word, then break it with deceitful actions or lies, they will take your tongue, if you offer your bond, and then break it, they will bind you to a tree for the beasts to eat, and if you offer your blood and then shed a tribesman's, they will kill you.  Pretty much he's asking you to not lie, to obey their rules while you're with them, and to not hurt anyone," she murmurs.



"Does that apply to all of us, or just the good Prince Undinar?"  *Mourn whispers to Jalaro with a smile.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 8, 2004)

"It's assumed the leader speaks for all.  So if any of you do anything to break your bond, word, or blood, they take it out on him.  Essentially don't lie or do anything cruel and we should be fine," Jalaro mutters back.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 10, 2004)

"Yes, I offer my word, bond and blood. We shall not harm your tribe in any way. We come strictly as peaceful travellers. Whether custom or not, note that we will protect our own though. Undinar says offering his word that they will not lie or harm anyone.


----------



## Zerth (May 10, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "It's assumed the leader speaks for all. So if any of you do anything to break your bond, word, or blood, they take it out on him. Essentially don't lie or do anything cruel and we should be fine," Jalaro mutters back.



"Hmm, fair enough," Tiana adds as she's watching how the exchange of formalities continues between the grippli and Undinar.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 10, 2004)

*The grippli nods once at Undinar.*

"Protecting your own is a fine thing," he says, then turns, beckoning to you.  "Come, the trading place is near."

*The little frog-man leaps onto a tree trunk, sticking there like a squirrel.  As the anklies forge onward, he leaps from tree to tree, guiding you.  After a few minutes of winding through the underbrush, you arrive at a clearing.  The ground is clear of underbrush, and only covered with the usual thick layer of dead leaves and vegetation.  The rich pungent scent of the forest floor invades your nostrils, competing with the cloying perfumes of the flowering vines that embrace the trees around here.  Though there is nothing on the ground, your grippli guide suddenly begins a rapid ascent up the trees.*

*Following him with your eyes you see there is a small village up there, woven vine and rope bridges stringing in between the trees, small shelters made from woven leaves the size of large shields, and platforms formed of woody dead vines.  Several of the platforms start to lower down on vine-ropes, some seem to be holding trade goods, while the one in the middle holds a highly decorated grippli gripping a staff decorated with shining yellow stones, iridescent beetle carapaces, shimmering butterfly wings, and flowers of every color.  The grippli has patters of black, green, and blue, and wears a belt woven of five differing colors of leathers.  Dozens of tiny pouches, made from leaves and intricately painted, dangle from the belt.*

"I greet you Undinar Water-kin, and companions.  I am Vi-tach, Woodswalker of the Tealback Tribe.  You seek information from us in exchange for offerings.  Tell us what you seek, all of you," it says with a turn of its head.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 11, 2004)

"Greetings Vi-Tach, thank you for welcoming us to your tribe.  I seek water from the Sacred Spring of Umbatoa which lies at the heart of this great jungle." Undinar says in reply to the tribe's woodwalker.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 11, 2004)

"Sacred Spring?  Perhaps we know of such.  But such knowledge was not gained easily, nor is it given easily.  What do you offer for such a boon?" Vi-Tach says, clucking in its throat.


----------



## Jarval (May 12, 2004)

*Mourn looks questioningly to Undinar, wondering what the Prince might have brought with him that would be of suitable value to the grippli.*


----------



## Erekose13 (May 13, 2004)

"We have several metal weapons from the world beyond the forest, perhaps they may serve to help protect your tribe." Undinar says, hoping that the information gathered before they set out was correct.  He feels a little strange offering only a few normal weapons, but that is what he was told to bring as gifts.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 13, 2004)

"Such things are quite useful, as forges are something we cannot keep in the trees.  Now, we can bargin.  Iron weapons will buy you safe passage and boons, but knowledge buys you knowledge.  Service buys you service.  You and yours seem fit and strong, mighty warriors and powerful magicians.  We have a trouble that needs tending, one too strong for grippli to fell.  A monster that chokes one of our own sacred springs from where it begins, far underground.  It must be gotten rid of, removed, but we have not the strength to, for all our warriors have failed.  This service will buy you our service, the iron will buy you a boon, and the knowledge of our enemy will purchase you what you seek," Vi-Tach says, catching the eye of everyone in the party in turn.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 13, 2004)

"Please give us a moment, Vi-Tach." Undinar says before turning to his friends and fellow adventurers. "I am not one to lead you into danger without your agreement.  Does everyone want to accept this task put before us by the grippli?"

[ooc: sorry if I have been hogging all the conversation, everyone please step in any and every time.]


----------



## Zerth (May 13, 2004)

Tiana turns to Undinar. "It seems accepting the task is necessary in order to find that precious water you seek. Besides, I like the idea of helping the grippli in general. The froggies are kind of cute," she adds cheerfully.

"I think we can handle one big bad monster," she says patting the handle of her whip.


----------



## Jarval (May 14, 2004)

"I'm here not only to gain my sponsorship, but also to see a little more of the world.  Whatever this creature might be, I am sure it will be a sight worth seeing."  Mourn agrees cheerfully.

_And perhaps worth dissecting, if the opportunity presents itself._  He thinks to himself.

"Woodswalker, does your tribe have any wizards?  If so, I may be able to offer you the knowledge of spells to better protect your people."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 15, 2004)

"We have some Spellweavers, elf-child.  And our magic is not like yours, and they would be eager to exchange lore.  Come all, and rest, we shall discuss.  Bring forth your offerings, and we will tell you of our struggles with The Beast," Vi-Tach says, waving for you to relax.  

"It appeared seven months ago, and we knew of it when there were no more creatures in our sacred spring.  Always our spring had brought forth an abundance of fish, creatures whose movements we would use to divine the future as they undulated in the pool before going along their journey in the stream.  But seven months ago no more fish came to replace those that left, and then our stream itself shrank to a small puddle of its former self.  We know it starts underground, but those warriors that went to investigate have not returned and we will not try again without help," Vi-Tach explains.  

*As you sit and listen, several grippli come down bearing small cups of what seem to be fruit juice for you to drink.*


----------



## Zerth (May 15, 2004)

*Tiana raises her head in curiosity as she sips the fruit juice.*

"So nobody has actually seen this 'Beast'?" She asks.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 15, 2004)

"I am afraid not.  We would use our divination magic to gather a picture of our enemy, but as it has destroyed the means... it has blinded us.  We have lost three warriors to it, and they would have done _anything_ to come back or at least warn us if it were possible.  And we will send no one else's children to die," Vi-Tach says, sorrow in her voice.


----------



## Jarval (May 16, 2004)

"Would any of your people be prepared to guide us to this creature's lair?"  Mourn asks.  "We wouldn't ask them to fight, but we are unfamiliar with the terrain of these parts."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

"Of course we would guide, and we will aid you as we can in healing salves and magic.  It is our lives we fear losing.  You are clearly more capable warriors than we are," Vi-Tach says with a wave of her hand.


----------



## Zerth (May 16, 2004)

"So much for preparations, if we don't know anything about the threat," Tiana says. "Who needs it anyway, if you already got the moves and some luck," she adds with a grin followed by a flip of her coin. "We should be leaving soon, then?" she asks looking at Vi-Tach.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

"If you desire, night-hair, we can lead you there forthwith," Vi-Tach says, and three other grippli, less brightly-colored, and bearing a combination of bone and steel knives, leap down in front of you.

*Jalaro leans over to Undinar.* 

"I will stay here with the anklies, I'm insurance against your word," she murmurs, and they lays back casually on Lightfoot's back.

*If you follow the three grippli warriors, they lead you on a twisting trail through the jungle, eventually arriving at a small mud puddle you realize was probably once their sacred spring.  They lead you around it until you come to a small hole in the ground, just barely big enough for a human to squeeze through.  Down there it is dark, and you catch a faint whiff of the scent of death.*


----------



## Erekose13 (May 17, 2004)

While confering with Jalaro, Undinar replies, "Thank you Jalaro, I really appreciate your vigilance.  We will be back soon, I am confident in my friends here."

"Thank you Vi-Tach, we are ready." Undinar says to the chieftain after having spoken to all of the others.

Following the grippli warriors to the spring, he can tell immediately why they are worried.  The spring is the life blood of a community, as everybody needs water.  Undinar continues on to the hole, taking a deep breath of the fresh air before leading the way. "I wont ask any of you to lead, if I wouldnt be willing to do so myself.  Take a deep breath while you can, it doesnt smell to good down there."


----------



## Zerth (May 17, 2004)

*Tiana takes a sunrod from her belt pouch and lits it before entering the dark hole.*

"I'm right behind you, Undinar, Tiana says as she wiggles inside with the light source.


----------



## Jarval (May 18, 2004)

"I'm ready to go, I suppose."  Mourn says, a little doubtfully now he's presented with the reality of the spring.  He draws his sword, before following after Undinar and Tiana.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2004)

*Before the group can begin their descent down the dark hole, there is a bit of commotion behind them.  Jalaro comes up at a jog, followed by a stranger.  He's a thin, elegant sun elf, dressed as a scholar, but wearing fine mithril bracers.  He has a longsword at his left side, and a lovely iron and silver mace with a head made from an enormous sapphire on his right side.*

"He just teleported in, Obar said it was an emergency Tholon!" she calls.  The new elf solomnly walks up and places a scroll in the priest's hand.

"I was sworn on pain of death to get this to you," he says, looking rather serious.  Tholon rapidly scans the scroll, looking more and more alarmed.  Then the elf hands him some small silver object, and Tholon goes dead white.  He turns to the group.

"My friends, I'm terribly sorry, but I must depart at once!  There's a been a great threat to a place I hold dear, and I've been called back," he says.

"This in Invelion, he's a wizard, and he will be taking your place so we're not a man short," Jalaro explains rapidly.  "He can take you back to Mezro so you can get going."

*Nodding rapidly, Tholon says his good-byes, and then Invelion pulls out a scroll.  Reading from it, they both rapidly disappear from view.  A few seconds later, Invelion was back, and tucking two now-blank scrolls into his pack.*

~~~~

*A week earlier Invelion had been simply enjoying the splendors of Mezro, the fine markets, the lush foliage, and the great amount of all sorts of interesting people.  But a few days after he began his stay, he was contacted by the Harpers.  Apparently there was a terrible disturbance near Silverymoon, and they needed to get Tholon Hazevo back there as soon as possible.  However, by all accounts he was now somewhere deep in the jungles of Chult.  Invelion was their best bet for getting Tholon where he needed to go.*

*With a bit of searching, Invelion found the man Tholon had been contracted to, a merchant by the name of Obar.  Explaining the situation, Invelion found himself being contracted to take Tholon's place, while Obar found a priest to scry out their exact location.  Fortified with three extra scrolls of teleportation, he set out on his journey.*

[OOC - Keia, whenever you're ready, leap in.  You can go ahead and roleplay Jarrijan too if you want.]


----------



## silentspace (May 21, 2004)

As Invelion reappears, he turns towards the Water Genasi and bows with a graceful flourish.  “Greetings Prince Undinar Deptholas! I apologize for the rather abrupt entrance.  Obar has hired me to take up your mission, in Tholon’s place.  And the good Jalaro here has filled me in on what has happened so far.  Thank you, Jalaro,” he says, nodding to Jalaro in gratitude. 

Not sure if the Prince knew about Tholon being a Harper Priest, Invelion does not mention it.  Invelion doesn't take great pains to hide his allegiance with the Harpers, but he knows some Harpers do, and wishes to respect their secrecy.  Declaring himself a Harper would let them know that Tholon was one too.  He will have to keep his allegiance secret with this group.  This would be easy, since Invelion was not in the habit of wearing a Harper pin, which helps in situations like this.

“And you must be Tiana DeWine, it is a great pleasure to make your aquaintance.”  With a practiced grace and charm, Invelion takes her hand and kisses it.

Then, getting a good look at the elf standing back behind the others, “Mourn!  Mourn Calaudra!  Obar mentioned there was another Sun Elf wizard here, but failed to mention your name!  How long has it been?  Decades, it seems!”  Invelion smiles broadly as he moves forward to embrace his old classmate and friend.


----------



## Zerth (May 21, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> “And you must be Tiana DeWine, it is a great pleasure to make your aquaintance.” With a practiced grace and charm, Invelion takes her hand and kisses it.



*Tiana smiles as the newcomer makes his charmant gesture.*

"I was about to say, how sorry I am to see Tholon gone, but I'm not so sure anymore. A pleasure to meet you."


----------



## Keia (May 21, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*

“Meetings, I said, meetings there would be . . . and changes, changes for us, changes for them . . . but not the same, not the same,”  Rappai told Jarrijan. Both looked on at the big scales and the pale skins near the sacred spring . . . her sacred spring.  Rappai and her protector, Jarrijan, had spent the last several days watching the spring – looking for any clue as to what had happened or what could be in the hole.  But saw nothing.

Rappai was a seeress for her grippli tribe, the Tealback tribe, and this spring was a focus for her power . . . luckily not the only focus, but an important one.  Without it, she had advised that three warriors go into depths and correct the wrong.  The warriors never returned . . . she had read the runes wrongly – that was the only possibility.  The runes had said that three warriors would enter the hole, and the spring would return.  Rappai must have read them wrong.  

Jarrijan spoke, which he seldom did, he voice a much deeper croak than most of the tribe, “We go now, make certain of outsiders, fix the spring, go home?”  he asked.  It was the most Jarrijan had spoken since they arrived.  Rappai didn’t need to be a diviner to know this was important to him.

“Go, go if you must go, Jarrijan.  Tell, yes tell those of my coming,”  Rappai told her guardian.  Then added, “Do not, do not you start fight. No fight.”

Jarrijan nodded to Rappai, scanned the immediate area for any danger that would snap up his ward while he moved the few hops to the newcomers.  The grey and green skinned grippli moved stealthily until he was close, then walked out into the clearing waiting to be recognized.  The grippli stood just over two feet tall, with dark green and grey skin.  A kukri hung on his belt, no weapons were in hand.


----------



## Jarval (May 21, 2004)

Mourn watches with suspicion as the elf teleports out of and back into the clearing.  He retrieves a small pellet of bat guano and sulphur from his component pouch.  However, it's not until Invelion reminds Mourn of the pair's acquaintance that total paranoia kicks in...

"Gaaaah!  I knew it!  They're following me!"  Mourn yells, diving behind Undinar and Tiana in panic.  "Keep him away, keep him away!"  With a snap of his fingers and a word, Mourn is suddenly clad in a gleaming coat of mithral chain, and a spiked shield is gripped firmly in his right hand.

"Alright, who sent you?  Someone from the university?  Or does this come from the queen?  I'll warn you, I'm not being taken alive!"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 22, 2004)

*Doran, seeing his charge suddenly become so alarmed, rapidly draws his swords and places himself between the two elves.*

"State your reasons now Invelion, and truthfully, as you're not getting to him unless it it through me," Doran warns.

*A moment before, Razor Sentinal had warned Erik that there was someone new in the clearing.  Erik turned to meet the grippli warrior and was beginning to speak when Mourn suddenly started a commotion.*


----------



## Zerth (May 22, 2004)

*Tiana watches the developing scene with mixed feelings of confusion and amusement.*

"Mourn, darling, aren't you just a _little_ too jumpy here? Obviously this new elf is Tholon's friend and I know he is a decent man. Maybe we'll all just calm down and give Invelion a chance to explain himself."

"Right?" she adds looking around, with her hand reaching her whip's handle in case someone tries to do something foolish.


----------



## silentspace (May 22, 2004)

Invelion nods his head graciously at Tiana and thanks her, thinking quickly  

_What is happening?  Is Mourn a criminal now, wanted by both the University of Magic and the Queen?  What has he done?_

Invelion takes a step backward from the human with drawn weapons, though he does not draw his own.  Speaking quickly to smooth things out and also give him time to work things through in his own mind, Invelion says.  "You must be Doran Kalduras, the bodyguard.  Your reputation precedes you.  Please, put your swords away.  There is no need for ugliness.  I am neither following Mourn, nor trying to take him away."   

Invelion quickly scans through his accumulated Knowledge, from personal experiences on Evermeet and at the University, from his studies (Knowledge skills), and from his Harper training, and can’t remember hearing anything about Mourn being wanted, by anyone.  Certainly not the University or the Queen…

“I have a good deal of knowledge of affairs of this sort, and I know nothing of Mourn being… sought out… by anyone. We were friends when we were younger, as junior students at the University.  Mourn fell ill, and had to discontinue his studies.  We lost touch after that.”

“I am still your friend, Mourn.  It is good to see you again, after all these years.”

Invelion spreads out his hands in a gesture of openness, and to show that he has no weapons.  While focusing on Mourn and Doran, he glances at Erik, who he had not had a chance to greet yet, and the new arrival, the Grippli warrior.

OOC: What is the result of Invelion’s casting of Endurance this morning?


----------



## Keia (May 22, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*

_'Silly, silly, Jarrijan,  he enters the clearing he does and look what he started.  Look!'_ Rappai thought.  Still, she tried to remain hidden from her vantage point and yet watch what was happening.  She wasn't too far away and could make out most of the words that were shouted.

For Jarrijan, he remained stoic and regarding the strange tall ones, with one eye opened slightly larger and raised over the other.  He knew he couldn't introduce Rappai until the tall ones were finished fighting among themselves.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 22, 2004)

*Doran looks oddly at Mourn, then back at Invelion.  He sheaths one sword, and holds the other one down at his side.*

"Mourn, who is after you?  And for what?  And are you sure he's one of them?" he asks, a hard edge in his voice.

*Erik looks at this little developing scene with a tinge of amusement, figuring it will get sorted out in a moment, and turns his attention to the grippli.*

"I am Erik Von Horne, and this is Razor Sentinal," he says by way of introduction, patting his long sword.  Erik is a fairly tall man, his black hair in a neat ponytail.  He wears full plate, but it is slightly greenish and engraved all over with creatures of the  sea.


----------



## Jarval (May 22, 2004)

"It's not me they want, it's my ideas!  I'd have shared them, but someone wanted all the glory."  Mourn clarifies to Doran.  "Everyone at the University wanted my notes, my research, and someone killed my mother for them.  They'd have come for me too, if I hadn't fled so quickly.  The poison used on my mother was _very_ expensive, and she wielded more power over the Weave than I.  It would take an assassin of great skill to get past her defences, hence my suspicion that the Royal treasury may be involved.

"Still, if you haven't seen me since my illness, then perhaps you're not one of them..."  Mourn eyes Invelion distrustfully, but his panic seems to have subsided to some degree.

"It's good to see you again Invelion."  In truth, he sounds anything but pleased by the elf's arrival, but even such a minor statement as this is quite a concession from Mourn.

Turning to look at the newly arrived grippli, Mourn waits until Invelion's attention is no longer on him before whispering to Doran.

"If he tries anything, don't hesitate to kill him..."


----------



## Zerth (May 22, 2004)

*Tiana turns her attention to the two grippli as the situation between Mourn and Invelion seems to be in control for now.*

"And I am Tiana DeWine. Please pay no attention to the 'discussion' between the elves - I'm sure they just got carried away for not seeing each other in such a long time," she quips with a grin leaning into Erik's armored shoulder.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2004)

*Doran looks quizzically at his employer, then sheathes his sword.*

"Sorry about that Invelion, Morun's just a bit jumpy.  Accept my apologies," he says gallently, extending a hand.

*Erik tolerantly lets Tiana lean against him, then gets a cross look on his face and turns to the sword at his side.*

"Now don't be jealous, we've talked about this before," he says sternly, then nods at the grippli.


----------



## Keia (May 23, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*



			
				Erik Von Horne said:
			
		

> "I am Erik Von Horne, and this is Razor Sentinal," he says by way of introduction, patting his long sword.  Erik is a fairly tall man, his black hair in a neat ponytail.  He wears full plate, but it is slightly greenish and engraved all over with creatures of the sea.




*Jarrijan regarded with an ever so slight bow.  He looked at the metal the human wore on his chest and was somewhat pleased by the scrollwork and design – though he would never wear such a thing.  Jarrijan waited for the tall pale ones with the long hair to finish their discussion, or to just fight and get it over with.*

*As the two quieted, and the female made her introduction, Jarrijan bowed much lower and swept his hand to encompass all of them, but kept his head up and his eyes on the tall ones.*

“I am Jarrijan,”   he said.  “The wise one, Rappai, would speak with you.”  Jarrijan kept his eyes on the group and made a motion with his hand.  Within moments another Grippli bounded into the clearing.  The Grippli appeared female, and with similar markings as the first, though with two distinctive blue markings that started near her shoulders and descended down but were covered by the dark green metal breastplate that she wore.  She also wore a cloak, sandals, gloves and carried a darkwood staff.

“Greetings, tall ones, greetings,”  Rappai said, “My name is Rappai and Rappai is the seeress of the Tealback tribe, seeress Rappai is.  This spring . . .” she looked sadly at the little puddle, then continued, “Rappai has been watching this spring for several days, watching.  Rappai would know your purpose here, your purpose indeed.”

She leaned all of her two foot height heavily on her staff and awaited an answer.  Jarrijan stepped forward somewhat protectively in front of Rappai, but to the side, keeping his watchful eyes on the group.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2004)

"Well, Vi-Tach, I think it was, wanted us to go down there and take care of your 'Beast'" Erik says, with a bit of a grin at the thought of upcoming combat.  

"Indeed," Doran adds, "We were searching for a different spring and they wanted an exchange of service for the information.  So here we are."


----------



## silentspace (May 23, 2004)

_Quite curious, this mystery with Mourn.  He has changed quite a bit.  But there's no time to think about that now..._

*Invelion takes Doran’s extended hand, shaking it firmly.  Turning to Rappai, Invelion bows, and says.*

"Greetings, Seeress Rappai of the Tealback Tribe.  I am Invelion, a mage from the distant Isle of Evermeet."

"Yes, we are on this mission for Vi-tach, Woodswalker of the Tealback Tribe,"  Invelion watches her reaction at this, "to remove the monster that chokes off your Sacred Spring.  In exchange, Vi-Tach has promised us knowledge of another Sacred Spring, the Sacred Spring of Umbatoa, where Prince Undinar will retrieve a bottle of water as a gift for his father, Madripos, the Water Genie King."

"We are here to restore the Spring for your Tribe, if we can."


----------



## Zerth (May 23, 2004)

"You bet we are," Tiana adds eagerly. "I think the beast is already shivering in it's lair. Say, why don't we go and take a look at situation ourselves? I'm just dying to introduce my whip to those beastly buttocks. It's not proper to keep a prince waiting, is it," she says with a nod in Undinar's direction, even if she herself is the impatient one.


----------



## Jarval (May 23, 2004)

Mourn waits silently, letting his companions do the talking as he tried to watch both the grippli and Invelion at the same time.  With a muffled squeaking, Thorik scrabbles his way out from under Mourn's chain shirt, loudly chittering his displeasure at his master.


----------



## Keia (May 24, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*

*Rappai made no noticeable change in expression at either mention of Vi-Tach, though it is made more difficult no knowing grippli facial expressions.*



			
				Invelion said:
			
		

> ". . . We are here to restore the Spring for your Tribe, if we can."





“Good, good that you help.  Rappai will help too, Rappai will,” Rappai replied.  “Knowledge Rappai has, and more from Is-aycha and more if the spring were renewed, poor spring.  Rappai was preparing to go into hole with only Jarrijan at Rappai’s side, only Jarrijan.  More to end that which stopped my warriors the better, Rappai say.”

“Rappai will journey, journey to the spring with tall ones - after tall ones have defeated that in the hole, to make certain tall ones treat forest well, treat Grippli well, treat Rappai well, treat each other well.”

*Jarrijan stoicly looked on, only turning his head slightly to keep up with the conversation.*


----------



## Erekose13 (May 24, 2004)

Undinar slowly removed his foot from the hole as the commotion began behind him.  Having readied himself for the drop into who knows how deep a whole, he was a little distracted as things between Mourn and this new-comer started.  Seeing that the man was not the least bit on the offensive, Undinar stood back to let Doran and Mourn handle things.  Once sorted out, he stepped forward just as the Grippli on the other side of the clearing made their precense known.

Introducing himself first to Invelion he said, "Greetings Invelion, I am glad that we are not short a wizard as both Mourn and Tholon are and were valuable members of this group.  Thank you for joining us on such short notice."

Then as Rappai introduces herself to Erik and Tiana, Undinar makes his way through the group to stand in front of the little grippli seeress. "Please to meet you Rappai and you as well Jarrijan.  We are indeed on a quest for Vi-Tach and are very greatful for your assistance in this matter. After we have restored your sacred spring we would be glad to have you join us in our quest."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 24, 2004)

*Slowly the party eases themselves down the hole.  Using a sunrod, you can see that it's not too deep down, about twelve feet, and slightly sloped from an accumulation of forest litter.  You kind of have to work Erik down there, because of his armor and all, with some of you pull and some of you pushing, but eventually you get him down there.  It's fairly dark down here, and the ceilings are fairly low, only about five feet high.  It's going to be hard to fight if it comes to that.  The rough stone-walled, dirt-ceilinged cave is barely three feet wide, and you're going to have to walk single file.*

*This place looks like it was once a stream bed that cut deeply into the rock, but then somehow a cap of earth was put over the gully.  Rather odd, as there doesn't even seem to be a stream here now.  Stringing yourself out, you slowly start down the passage.  You only walk for a few minutes when you see a slight widening of the passage, and a shaft of sunlight coming in from above.  Near the crevice grows a very thick and healthy-looking vine.  A shower from fresh earth near it show that part of the ceiling gave away not too long ago.*

*Wrapped up in the plant like a babe in a bundle is a very thin, rakish looking man.  His hair is black, and his skin has the coppery hue of one who spends much of his time out of doors.  At the base of the plant is a pack and a beautiful golden cutlass, carelessly tossed aside.  The man's bare feet wiggle a bit, and he opens his dark eyes and gives you a grin, displaying chipped teeth.*

~~~

*Harry, you aren't sure how long it's been, but finally the sun in your eyes woke you up.  You were dismayed to see that you were still wrapped up in a plant, though pleased to note it hadn't eaten you yet.  Even happier that dark _thing_ from further down the passage hadn't come any closer.  You could see your pack and Sunset's Edge from where you lay, though you couldn't even get a finger free to try to get to them.  Making the best of it, you just lay there and stared at the lovely forest canopy and pretty flowers above.  It really wasn't all that bad, the ground was comfortable and the vines weren't too tight.*

*A bit later you heard someone walking down the passage, giving a grin, you lifted your head to an entire _party_ of people coming over to see you.  What luck!  You hoped.*


----------



## Erekose13 (May 24, 2004)

"Um hello there sir.  Are you in need of assistance?" Undinar asks from the front of the column.  Assuming that he doesn't get a negative reponce, he bends down to help free the man from the plant, though finding himself without any cutting tools he may have to let someone else help too if his hands dont do the trick.


----------



## Zerth (May 24, 2004)

*Tiana, who is next in the line behind Undinar, squeezes next to him and grabs her whip dagger.*

"Poor chap. Had your share of bad luck. How long have you been stuck in here?" she asks while gently cutting him loose from the plant's grasp with the dagger end of her whip.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 24, 2004)

"Ahoy, me beauty! I don't know how long I've been swinging the lead here, but judging by my thirst, it's been less than a day."
*He reaches to his backpack, and as he opens it, his waterskin seems to spring out on its own. He takes long, deep draughts, some trickles of water running down his chin. When he's finally satisfied, he wipes his mouth and smiles to them all.*
"Shiver me timbers! A fine gang if I ever saw one! And since Lady Luck has been so kind to send you on my way, I'll say Mad Harry is very glad to meet you all!"
*He produces himself in an exxaggerated, comical bow, and takes advantage of it picking up his cutlass and sheating it on his belt. Then he takes another sip of water and empties the rest on his hair and bandana, enjoying a moment of relieving coolness.*
"Now, me hearties, would you tell me where I could find a stream to replenish my supplies?"


----------



## Keia (May 24, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*

Rappai, who had been slotted to follow Erik into the hole had some difficulty helping him down the hole.  Finally she resolved to jump up and down on his shoulders in hopes that the small amount of pressure (25 lbs) would make the difference.  Jarrijan, to his credit, adroitly chopped at an offending root which was impeding Erik and the man slid down the hole.

Looking at the tunnel, both Rappai and Jarrijan looked comfortable, Jarrijan with his kukri out, Rappai leaning heavily on her staff.  At the discovery of someone trapped within the tunnel Rappai took a moment to chant by Jarrijan (casting Bull’s Strength) on the young monk.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 24, 2004)

OOC - Sorry silentspace, got distracted.  Invellion gains 2 points of Con from _endurance_ and Jarrijan gains 3 points of Str from _bull's strength_ (or would they call it tyrannosaurus strength?)


----------



## Zerth (May 24, 2004)

*Tiana can't help smiling, when she looks at Mad Harry's antics.*

"Well met, sailor! I am Tiana, one of Tymora's favourites myself. How did you find yourself stranded in this musty hole? Don't tell me you've already ran out of friendly ports, mate," she adds jokingly.

"I see you have a problem with water, the lack of it, to be more precise. That's no wonder, because so do we. We have came here to investigate the drying of the Sacred Spring of the Grippli. A beast of some kind is said to be behind all this. You wouldn't know anything about a beast, that lurks somewhere in these tunnels?"


----------



## silentspace (May 24, 2004)

Watching Seeress Rappai cast Bull's Strength on Jarrijan (should be automatic Spellcraft success), Invelion thinks _Now that I am travelling with a group, I will have to prepare some Endurance spells for my new-found companions.  That will have to wait until tomorrow, though._

To Mad Harry, "Yes, perhaps you could join us?  Once we restore the Spring, there should be plenty of water for all.  Plus, you could tell us how one such as yourself came to be here.  I am quite curious, myself."


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 24, 2004)

"Well, you didn't happen to meet a son of a bilge rat, eyepatch o'er his left eye, gray beard, sparse hair and teeth, and a penchant for ale, dice 'n' women? That would be me father. I'm looking for him, or at least for the Tikira Lake, the place where the ol' goat should be, unless he has met one of these grabby plants too. Or even worse, a grabby wench.
I came here from Velen with an amnian carrack whose cap'n should have danced the hempen jig fo' how he kept his ship. As soon as we could see these jungles a bllody storm pulled us down like a rock, and and sent all o' us but me to the Bitch Queen's locker. I've been wanderin' the jungle for a week till I fell into this hole like a fly in the pitch, and when I woke up I found out I was to be some tree's lunch.
An 'bout the beast, aye, there's _somethin'_ in these holes, an' if it wasn't fo' our Smiling Lady I'd be already dancing in its belly. But since you've been such good mates to free me, and ye, lass, are the sweetest thing since cane sugar, it's only fair that Mad Harry helps you look fo' this spring.
In a moment, though, 'cause now I have 'nother spring to set free, an' this one's shy in front o' the ladies."
*He climbs upon the very vine that hold him prisoner and disappear into the crevice. A minute later, obviously relieved of some pressure, he jumps head down into the crevice, somersaulting at the last moment and landing on his bare feet in front of the party with a big grin.*
"All hands hoay, me mateys, I'm ready to go."

OOC: I just assumed I could take 10 on a couple checks. If I couldn't , well, Harry's grin  is not going to be that big.


----------



## silentspace (May 24, 2004)

Invelion ponders.

"Eh, no, I don't think I have met your father..."  Invelion doesn't really follow what Mad Harry's saying, but he figures it might not matter much.  Harry said he would join them, which seemed to be the important part for now.  "Well met, Harry, let's go find that Beast then, shall we?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2004)

*The passage widens slightly here, to almost five feet, even though the ceiling is still rather low.  The ground under your feet grows first damp, then soggy, then downright muddy, and stinks of some kind of slime.  Long scraping tracks, from no known beast, appear here and there along the passageway.  It's hard to tell how large they were, because the mud has distorted the tracks.*

*Ahead you has little pieces of phosphorescent moss growing from some place ahead of you.  It appears that it widens ahead, and you all slow and take careful look around the corner.*

*This cavern appears that it was once the place where the spring began its journey to the stream and pond above; it is a large cavern, about twenty feet across.  At the far side is the place where you assume the stream starts.  On top of it is something out of a nightmare, a huge mound of rubbery, black leeches, liberally beslimed with some foul substance, writhing and squirming over each other.  Bones of fish lie strewn about the floor, and every few seconds a fish skeleton will work its way out of the mound to slide greasily to the floor.  The leaches are steadily sucking away the water and the wildlife from the sacred spring, and as you watch, they seem to be growing nigh-imperceptibly larger, pulsing like an alien heart.*


----------



## Jarval (May 25, 2004)

"I'm going to make a wild assumption here, but I'm going to guess that thing might be the cause of our problems."  Mourn quips.  "Fascinating looking creature, that's for sure.  Has a little of the look of a beast native to the Far Realm to it, although that is perhaps something of an extrapolation too far."

Muttering a few words in Draconic, Mourn weaves a pattern in the air before looking closely at the rubbery mass.


_(*OoC:*  Casting _detect magic_ and taking as much time as he needs to thoroughly scan the creature for any signs of magical auras.)_


----------



## silentspace (May 25, 2004)

*Invelion peers out into the chamber, studying the creatures.*  

OOC:  Has Invelion heard anything about these creatures?  Harper Knowledge +9, Knowledge Nature +7 might be applicable...  Would a Cloudkill settle in the chamber, enveloping the slimy mass, or would a Cloudkill only stay for a few seconds before sinking to a lower level?


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 25, 2004)

"Avast, me mateys, we need a plan. If we go and kill'em the spring would sweep us away. An' we need also to hurry, or they'll become too large fo' us. Two coppers fo' any ideas." he offers, turning to the others, especially the little frogmen.


----------



## silentspace (May 25, 2004)

"We need to be cautious here.  This thing has killed brave Gripplis.  I am considering conjuring a killing cloud in this chamber, then retreating upwards while the cloud kills that vile creature.  Or, perhaps, blasting it with balls of fire from a distance."


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*

Rappai looked on the creature with revulsion, and was uncertain if it even was a creature.  She thought through the stories* passed down to her from those before for any inclination to what this creature was.

"Wait, Jarrijan . . . wait,"  Rappai cautioned.  "Let Rappai learn of the thing before you do anything, let Rappai learn."

Rappai cast _Know Vunerabilities_ on the thing and began to study it.

OOC: *Knowledge (religion) +15, Knowledge (history) +9.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 25, 2004)

Undinar travels with the group down to the chamber with the 'Beast' amazed at the size and disgusting nature of the thing.  Glad to have an extra sword he whole heartedly welcomes Mad Harry to the group.  "Indeed caution would seem to be the order of the day with this creature.  What do your spells tell you Rappai?"  he says as the little frog seeress finishes her casting.


----------



## Zerth (May 25, 2004)

"Yuck. What is that? If you do have any means of blasting that pile of slime without having to go near it, I'm listening," Tiana says with a genuine look of disgust on her face.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2004)

*Mourn seeks no magic on the creature itself, but a strong aura is underneath it, shining out through it.  You think that is probably the spring itself.  However, in the litter of bones, leaves, and other debris you can see about a half dozen other magical auras of varying strengths.*

*Invellion, you think the cloud might work, but with all the litter on the floor you aren't sure if there's a low spot or sinkhole anywhere.  You and Rappai aren't exactly sure what the creature is, though you both know a leech is a blood sucker.  So many leeches could probably suck even an ankly dry in a short period of time.*

*Rappai incants her spell, letting her consciousness dissolve so that she can dip the knowledge she desires from the great shining pool of all things.*

*She learns that the creature has no particular weaknesses or resistances to any of the sacred energies, nor does one need weapons of any particular strength to attack it.  But it is a mass of leeches; trying to control its mind would come to naught.  Also, it is soft and yielding, and it might be better to cut it instead of trying to bash it.*


----------



## Jarval (May 26, 2004)

"Hah."  Mourn says, making a mental note as to the locations of the magical auras.  "It's not innately magical or carrying any enchantment, at least as far as I can tell."  He informs the rest of the group.

Turning his attention back to the auras hidden under the debris on the cave floor, Mourn drops the _detect magic_ spell, and in its place casts a _prestidigitation_.  He starts cleaning the rubbish away from where he saw the auras, looking for any sign of what might be generating them.


----------



## Keia (May 26, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*

"The creature, I know not what it is, I don't.  A mass of leeches . . .  a mass," Rappai intoned, "but I know some things about it.  Not weak or strong against any energy it is.  No mind to control, though it does think, it does.  To cut it would be better that to mash it, so cut, cut."

Rappai reluctantly pulled herself away from shining pool of all things to return to the others and aid them against the beast.  Looking that the debris, she silently wondered if those bones were the bones of the warriors she had sent to their deaths.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 26, 2004)

"Well best to try to attack it from a distance, but be ready in case those things turn on us. It would be difficult to all rush out of here at once." Undinar offers as a battle plan. While nothing if not direct, there is little information to go on at the moment.


----------



## silentspace (May 26, 2004)

"Very good.  Let's combine our strength and make one coordinated strike against it.  Once Mourn is finished with his investigations, let us strike together, as one.  I shall conjure a death cloud in the chamber.  With a bit of luck, we will remove this vile beast from this world."


----------



## Zerth (May 26, 2004)

*Tiana prepares for the fight by wielding her shortbow.*

"Oo-kay, let's dance! I'm ready whenever you are," she says placing an arrow on the bow and practising her aim on the slimy creature.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 26, 2004)

*Mourn, as you brush away the debris, you see that one of the items appears to be a small spear, similar to the kind you've seen some of the grippli tribesmen carrying.  It's head is made of some kind of shiny white substance.  Another area seems to be a sheet of something dark, perhaps leather or something.  One seems to be a massive ring made of silver.  The fourth seems to be coming from a gourd with a stopper in it.  The fifth seems to be coming from a crude scroll case made from bamboo and capped with river rocks.  The sixth looks to be a crumbled heap of cloth, but you can't tell much more than that.*

*Rappai, it's hard to tell if the bones of the grippli are down here, but when Mourn uncovers the white-tipped spear, you can immediately tell that belonged to Yrippri, one of the warriors that was lost here.  It was his prized possession.*

*How exactly are you all attacking?*


----------



## Jarval (May 26, 2004)

"I think Invelion has the best plan.  Should his spell succeed in killing the creature, then we have accomplished our goal with very little trouble."  Mourn whispers to his companions.  "Should it prove insufficient or ineffective, then myself and Invelion can fireball it.  Should that not kill it, we're starting to get into trouble..."


_(*OoC:*  Mourn will wait to see if Invelion's _cloudkill_ works.  If it doesn't, he'll drop a _fireball_ on the creature, and hope that proves effective.)_


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 27, 2004)

"If these chumbags killed someone of your people, then let's end this thing once and fo'all."
*As he joins Tiana at a safe distance from the deadly cloud, Harry aims his hand crossbow at the creatures, trying to remember if the _thing_ in the tunnel was anything like these leeches.


----------



## Zerth (May 27, 2004)

*Tiana is ready to shoot at any time, but she will wait and see, if the spells are enough before wasting any arrows.*

(OOC: If Cloudkill doesn't work, full attack with shortbow +16/+11, dam 1d6+1.)


----------



## Erekose13 (May 27, 2004)

Undinar readies his aquatic longbow and stands beside Tiana ready to fire if needed.  The longbow is quite unique in this part of the world, holding a slightly more fluid shape to the bend and the string used is an odd deep green formed mostly from kelp.  Runes have been carved into the bow with extreme care, aquan script running the length of the bow.  The arrow he draws however looks normal enough, carrying white fletching and a strong steel tip.

[ooc: fires with Tiana if it becomes necessary, +12/+7 ranged 1d8 + 4 damage, x3, 110', P]


----------



## Keia (May 27, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*

Rappai waited to see if the tall one's plans would work, doubtful of her own actions because of the clear evidence of the lost grippli . . . lost because of her.

"Stand watch, Jarrijan, watch,"  Rappai cautioned.  "Wait, wait to see if the tall one's plan will work."


----------



## silentspace (May 27, 2004)

Invelion notices the others lowering their weapons waiting for Invelion to attack.

_Perhaps their weapons are not needed.  A killing fog should kill all small creatures, and the mass appears to be a collection of small leeches.  Very well, let's see if my magic alone is enough to vanquish this enemy of the Grippli._

*Invelion raises his arms and utters arcane words of power.  The air in the chamber seems to glow with a yellow light, as greenish vapors appear, swirling about, filling the chamber.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 27, 2004)

*Invellion intones thick, poisonous-sounding words and undulates his hands forward, as an evil-smelling mist billows forth from him and fills the chamber.  The pile of leeches writhe and some seem to wilt in the poison, though it looks far from dead.  However, you can see even now the level of the cloud beginning to go down, draining through some kind of unseen hole in the floor.*

*Mad Harry fires his hand crossbow, but the bolt flies wide, to his annoyance.  Erik has no ranged weapons, and so he waits, while Tiana fires her shortbow and Doran throws a dagger, both arrows and the dagger striking the thing hard.  Undinar bends his aquatic longbow to the task and fires another couple of arrows deep into the abomination.  Mourn hurls his little ball of sulfur and bat guano right at the thing, where it explodes into fiery fury.  Strangely enough the thing seems to flatted out at the last second and dodge part of it, but it now looks badly singed.  It begins to writhe and form a large mound of leeches, that is now slowly moving toward you.*

[OOC:  Initiative
Harry - 31
Erik - 25
Tiana - 24
Doran - 22
Jarrijan - 19
Undinar - 17
Rappai - 16
Mourn - 15
Leech-thing - 4
Invelion - 3

Invellion's spell drains 2 points of Con from the thing, (it made its Fort save with a 36 to halve the damage from 4 points of Con).  Mad Harry rolls a 1.  Erik delays.  Tiana hits with a 27 and a 26 for a total of 11 points of damage.  Doran hits with a 21 for 3 points of damage with a dagger.  Jarrijan delays.  Undinar fires and hits a 23 and a 14 for a total of 21 points of damage.  Rappai waits.  Mourn unleashes fiery death that that leech thing makes its Reflex save on with a 24, taking 18 (half of 36) points of fire damage.  Now back at the top of the round.]


----------



## silentspace (May 27, 2004)

_The poison cloud failed to kill it... the sum is greater than the parts.  Well, let's see how much more damage it can take._

*Invelion moves backwards, and hurls another fireball at the creature*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 27, 2004)

OOC - As Invelion goes last, there's a high probability that there will be party members in the _fireball_ range before it's your turn.  What would be an alternate course of action if this occurs?


----------



## Zerth (May 27, 2004)

*Tiana drops the shortbow and wields her whip dagger getting ready for a leech attack.*

"Hey big boys, let's keep the slimy worms away from the casters!" she shouts to Erik, Doran and Undinar.

(OOC: Ready action to strike at the first leech, that comes within 15 feet of her. She will fight defensively, +14 to hit (+18-4), damage 1d6+5, 17-20 x2. AC 22 (23 with dodge), HP 87/87.)


----------



## silentspace (May 27, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> OOC - As Invelion goes last, there's a high probability that there will be party members in the _fireball_ range before it's your turn.  What would be an alternate course of action if this occurs?




In that case he will cast Magic Missile


----------



## Keia (May 27, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*

Rappai looked at the leech creature and wondered when leeches started moving so fast.  She truly wasn’t ready with her devotions to battle the beast – if this truly was the beast.  Her prayers to Is-aycha were primarily to be supportive to Jarrijan in case anything emerged from the hole.  

But she did have a few powers available, and she decided to start now.  She told Jarrijan, “Defend yourself, defend you and Rappai.”  Then Rappai began to extol the virtues of Is-aycha, her patron goddess.

OOC:  Jarrijan fight defensively (+5/+0 Kukri 1d4+2 dmg, AC: 28), Rappai cast _Recitation:_ +2 luck bonus to attacks and saves for allies, -2 luck bonus to enemies to attacks and saves, (+3 for worshippers of Is-aycha), duration 10 rds.


----------



## Jarval (May 27, 2004)

"Surprisingly nimble for a ball of leeches..."  Mourn sounds mildly worried at the creature having survived his fireball.  He starts another spell, this time calling in a creature from aFar.


_(*OoC:* Casting _Summon Monster IV_ to call a pseudonatural hell hound.  Mourn also has the Augment Summoning feat.)_


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 27, 2004)

OOC: Errr... What about Harry? He didn't fire his crossbow? Didn't Tiana use a short bow rather than a crossbow?

*Harry quickly stuff his crossbow back on his knapsack, and runs toward the creature, waiting the last moment before somersaulting above the mound of leeches and landing at the opposite side, his cutlass in hand.*
"You.. ugly sinister beast, prepare to meet thy doom" he says waiting for someone to attack from the other side before flanking the crawling mass, and plunging his golden sword deep into it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 28, 2004)

OOC - Jarval, I need the stats for your summoned creature.  Lichtenhart, my bad, and corrected above.  Still waiting on Erekose.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 28, 2004)

Seeing Harry leap into action, Undinar slings his bow around his shoulder and draws his trident.  In his hands it's tip is quickly covered in a sheen of ice before he moves forward to attack. "Right then, charge!" he says charging at the pile of leeches.

[ooc: put away bow, draw trident, activate frost, attack. if i cant both put away and draw a weapon, he will just drop the bow.

Trident of Serenity +15/+10 melee (1d8 + 1d6 + 5 damage), x2, 10', P]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 28, 2004)

OOC - Erekose, note that it takes a standard action to activate your frost ability.  Would you care to forego that for an immediate attack?


----------



## Erekose13 (May 28, 2004)

[oh didnt realize that, yup forego it till later.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 28, 2004)

*Harry adroitly flips over the leech-mound, slashing his sword across the vile thing.  Erik moves forward, he can't run or charge on this uneven, slipper ground, but he lashes out with Razor Sentinal nevertheless, cutting through the creature.*

*Tiana waits just a bit for the thing to ooze forward, then lashes out with her whip dagger to skewer several leeches through.  Jarrijan advances cautiously and slices the thing with is kukri, some red-black fluid leaking out.  Undinar drops his bow and takes his trident up, moving forward and thrusting into the center of the disgusting pile of vermin.*

*Rappai and Mourn both cast their respective spells, Rappai calling for the favor of Is-aycha, Mourn chanting in an unfamiliar tongue that makes everyone else's ears hurt.  You're not quite sure how he's saying these words, and even after he says them, you still aren't sure how to pronounce them.*

*The leech-thing seems to sense that Mourn is the weakest at the moment, and presses forward.  With a lunch, two tentacles made of leeches lash out for the chanting sun elf.  Doran throws himself in the way, trying to protect his charge.  With a cry, he is struck by both of the tentacles, and rapidly pulled into the center of the beast.  It seems to swell with the addition of Doran.*

*Invelion gives a shout and thrusts his hand forward, five darts of light streaking from them and striking the thing.*

[OOC - Harry Tumbles with a 32 to get over the critter and then hits a 23 for 2 points of damage.  Erik hits a 22 for 15 points of damage.  Tiana hits a 24 for 8 points of damage.  Jarrijan hits a 20 for 7 points of damage.  Undinar hits a 26 for 13 points of damage.  Rappai casts her spell, as does Mourn.  Leech thing grapples Doran and starts sucking the blood out of him. Invelion does 16 points of damage with his spell. 



Spoiler



(32)


]


----------



## Erekose13 (May 28, 2004)

Undinar continues to poke at the creature, trying to avoid Doran in the center of it.


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*

Emboldened by the magic of Rappai, Jarrijan jumped into the fray looking to inflict as much damage as possible on the creature.  Rappai made a motion to caution him, but the sight of Doran being swallowed by the creature gave her pause.  Instead, she again thought to strengthen the tall ones around her, as well as Jarrijan, and fortify them with the power of Is-aycha.

OOC: Jarrijan - Attack +13/+8 melee (1d4+4/18-20, kukri), Stunning attack on first attack. Rappai cast Bear's Heart (DotF) 10 allies within 10 feet, 1d4 STR, 10d4 hit points, duration 10 rounds.

9 rounds remain on Recitation (+2 Luck bonus to Attacks and Saves for allies, -2 to attacks and saves for enemies, +3 for Jarrijan and Rappai).


----------



## Zerth (May 28, 2004)

"Oh no, Doran!" Tiana shouts as the devout defender gets grappled and pulled into the leech after bravely stepping in front of his charge. 

*She doesn't waste any time, however, and lashes out several lightning quick strikes with the whip dagger at the leech. Before attacking, she claps the heels of her boots together and gains extra speed.*

(OOC: Standard action to activate _Boots of Speed_, then full attack from 15 feet away with _crack of fate_ +18/+18/+13 [+2 luck from Rappai's spell already added], dam 1d6+5, 17-20 x2. AC 23 [24 with dodge], HP 87/87.)


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 28, 2004)

"Let go me matey!" Harry shouts, stabbing wildly at the creature, hoping not to hurt Doran while doing so. Feeling a surge of power and strenght, probably thanks to the lil' frogwoman, he tries to coordinate his attacks with Erik, hoping the monster won't be able to defend himself from two skilled combatants simultaneously.

OOC: Can I sneak attack this critter?


----------



## silentspace (May 28, 2004)

Invelion yells out "Doran!"  in shocked dismay, then gives out an unsavory curse in Elven.

*Stepping back, Invelion casts another Magic Missile*

OOC: That's the last memorized Magic Missile, he can cast one more with his Pearl of Power


----------



## Jarval (May 28, 2004)

Mourn's eyes widen in alarm as Doran is dragged into the creature.  He stays calm, however, and finishes his spell.  Once the hound has been drawn into the Prime, he instructs it in Infernal.

"Kill the leach-creature, but do not harm the human inside it.  Do not under any circumstance harm, or cause harm to come to any humanoid in this chamber."

This done, he takes a few steps back to take himself out of the creature's reach, and invokes a _magic missile_ at the ball of leeches.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 29, 2004)

*Harry really can't find any soft spot to try to hit the creature in, so he just slashes at it, splitting open several more leeches with a swipe from his cutlass.  Erik brings down Razor Sentinal hard, and the blood flies, spattering his armor.  Tiana brings her whip-dagger down in three hard cracks, lashing at it once!  twice!  three times!  Her third crack causes the heart of the leech-thing to split open like a rotten fruit, disgorging the bloodied, tattered remains of what was once Doran.  The leeches all now lie still and are slowly starting to dissolve into puddles of red-black ooze.*

*With a crack of sulfer and other things best left unnamed, a viscious-looking, massive dog, with reddish fur, blazing red eyes, all four of them, and five clawed feet appears near Mourn.  The command he was going to give stops on his tongue as he sees the leech-thing is now dead, along with his bodyguard.*

[OOC - Harry, can't sneak attack this thing.  Harry gets a 21 and a 9 (natural 1) and does 5 points of damage.  Erik gets a 21 (natural one) and a 20, doing 14 points of damage.  Tiana hits a 38, 31, and 33 for a total of 22 points of damage, dropping the thing.]


----------



## Jarval (May 29, 2004)

"Gods!"  Mourn jumps forwards, dragging the remains of Doran's body away from the now dead leech-thing.  He looks to the hell hound.

"Burn the leeches as often as you can, but do not catch anything else in your breath."  He firmly orders the demonic dog in Infernal, before looking down in dismay at what was once Doran.

"I should have been paying you more."  He says sorrowfully, having come to like the human over the few weeks Doran had been in his employ.  He sits down heavily on the cave floor, unsure what to do next.


----------



## silentspace (May 30, 2004)

"Doran!"   *Invelion looks on in disbelief at the remains of the Devout Defender.*

_Drained of blood in just seconds!  That could have been any one of us._*Invelion takes off his cap for a moment, paying his respects to the fallen human.*

*When Mourn summons his creature, Invelion looks on in wonder at the Strangeness of it.* OOC:  Can Invelion discern anything about Mourn from the Hell-Hound?

Looking around the chamber, Invelion wonders aloud "Is that it?  Is the spring now restored?"  He scans the room with his eyes, wondering.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 30, 2004)

*The strange, deformed, sulfer-stinking dog opens its mouth and begins to breathe fire on the remains of the leeches, crisping them to ash.  Invellion recognizes the creature with a start.  Aside from the extra eyes and legs, the creature looks remarkably like a hell hound.*

*The place where the leeches had been congregating looks to be a pool of water.  But in a few breaths the pool becomes a small fountain, and then a tall column of water that exits through a hole in the ceiling.  However, it is not a geyser, it is just a swift moving stream... flowing upwards.  You can now see the jewel-bright fish swimming through the stream, ruby, topaz, emerald, sapphire, and all other colors as well.  Rappai, to you and Jarrijan, it is like seeing old friends.*


----------



## Zerth (May 30, 2004)

*Tiana looks sad as she looks at what is left of Doran. She doesn't even pay much attention to the frightening beast, that Mourn conjured, but does cast a doubtful look at the direction of the sun elf wizard.*

"Best of luck, wherever you travel from here. You had all the courage one could wish for," she sobs smiling weakly with a tear running down her cheek.

With still sad eyes she turns to Rappai, "The spring will be restored now?"


----------



## Keia (May 30, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*

"Rappai does not know, tall one, Rappai does not know," Rappai commented.  She went over the see if the one called Doran was recoverable at all, and instructed Jarrijan to gather the belongings of the grippli warriors that had met theit fate here.

Rappai said a few words over the general area of the remains of the Grippli warriors, then asked, "Do you want Rappai to say a few words over the tall one Doran, assist his body in replenishing the jungle and his spirit to the great jungle beyond?"


----------



## silentspace (May 30, 2004)

*Invelion watches the magic fountain in amazement.  Walking up to it, he reaches out and touches the surface, feeling the cool clear water.  He takes out his waterskin and refills it.  While he's doing this, a tiny green tree frog crawls out of his bag, climbs along Invelion's arm, and hops into the column of water, swimming about with the colorful fish for a bit, before returning to Invelion's hand.*

_I would contribute to have Doran Raised, if his spirit is willing to return.  I don't have nearly the required funds though.  It's not my place to suggest such a thing, anyway, as I am just a newcomer here._


----------



## Keia (May 31, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*

Rappai was overjoyed to see the spring return . . . and with it the thoughts of those lost to the creature, but only for a few moments.

"Yes, tall one called Tiana, the spring is restored," Rappai replied confidently.  To be certain herself, she gave a benediction over the area.  She then helped Jarrijan recover the belongings of the grippli.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 31, 2004)

"Doran!" Undinar echoes Invelion. He rushes to the tattered body of his comrade.  "Is there anything that we can do for him?  Mourn you knew him best, to whom will he travel in his next journey?" Undinar looks quite hurt seeing his friend lying on the floor. Little do they know that he feels responsible for all of their lives.  Everyone around him choose to accompany him on his quest, a quest of acceptance.  But acceptance is hollow if it comes at the cost of lives.

[ooc: Undinar would contribute as well, and while he does not have much money he does have magic items he would give to have Doran back.]


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 31, 2004)

"Shiver me timbers! They sucked him dry! Poor lad!"
*Mad Harry makes a quick gesture to chase away bad luck, then points at Doran's pendant, shaped as a scimitar.*
"Does it mean anythin' to you? Is it the symbol of a god or somethin'?"


----------



## Zerth (Jun 2, 2004)

"No, I don't recognize that symbol," Tiana says in a sad tone casting a waiting look in Mourn's direction.

"Let's get back aboveground. If the spring will be replenished like Rappai said, our task here is done. It's time to focus on Doran."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2004)

*Invellion, your familiar reports that the water is cool, pleasent, feels quite invigorating, and he's like to swim in it again sometime.*

*Mourn quickly gathers up the magical items he noted, as his strange hound vanishes back into the place from whence it came.  The sheet of leather turns out to be a cloak of some sort.  The massive silver ring has a ram's head carved on it.  The crumpled bit of cloth is a robe with many patches on it, patches that resemble normal objects like a bucket, a ladder, and a coil of rope.*

*Jarrijan collects the three things he knows belonged to the grippli warriors.  One was the white-tipped spear, the spearhead made from a rare metal called icesteel.  It was traded over vast distances and was a prized possession of Yrippri for that reason.  The gourd is a potion, one that would allow a person to become invisible.  Terlip must have died before she could have used it.  The scroll case does not actually contain a scroll, but rather has a collection of ten darts in it, fletched with hummingbird feathers for speed, and tipped with a serpant's tooth to always strike true.  These belonged to Zarash, one of the tribe's best marksmen.*

*Carefully wrapping Doran up in a spare cloak, you take your sad burden to the surface.  When you arrive, you see that most of the tribe is assembled, and Vi-Tach is holding a large wooden bowl.  To your relief, Rappai, you see the bowl is full of fresh water and a multitude of small, colorful fish.  It must be from the spring; you've succeeded!*


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 5, 2004)

"Avast! Now that those leeches are out o' our way, and the spring is restored I have kept my word, haven't I? So would you please ask someone of this merry... frog-people if they have heard of Tikira lake?"


----------



## Zerth (Jun 5, 2004)

*Tiana's mood improves somewhat as they reach the surface and she even smiles a little as she sees the colorful fishes in the bowl held by Vi-Tach.*

"Whatever that thing was, I'm glad it is no more. But it took the life from one of us, before it was all over. Now we must see, that Doran is laid to rest, before we move on to other matters."


----------



## Keia (Jun 5, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*

Rappai was pleased with herself over the final victory to restore the spring, but it was tempered by the loss of her three warriors, and of the tall ones companion.  Jarrijan maintain his stoic silence, but always stayed near Rappai.

She solemnly offered up the items recovered from the grippli warriors to the tribal elder, to return to their families some momento of what they had lost.



			
				Tiana said:
			
		

> "Whatever that thing was, I'm glad it is no more. But it took the life from one of us, before it was all over. Now we must see, that Doran is laid to rest, before we move on to other matters."




"Rappai is not familiar with the tall one's religion, not familiar at all,"  Rappai said, "but Rappai can offer the rites of Is-Aycha to the tall one, offer the rites.  It is the acceptable considering his sacrifice."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 7, 2004)

"Yes, Tiana, lets see to Doran's burial.  I would like to show him the proper respect for such a dedicated warrior.  Rappai, I am afraid that none of us know what religion Doran followed, though I am sure that his soul travels to meet his god now.  Whatever words you have to offer will aid him on his journey I am sure.  We should also hold a service for the grippli warriors who also came here to meet their end.  They died valiantly trying to defend their homes."  Undinar says, carrying the fallen man as they return to the surface.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 7, 2004)

Invelion tells Lord Vi-Tach of how they found Mad Harry, and the battle with the Leech-creature, Doran's death, and the restoration of the spring, presenting each person's actions in heroic detail.  Then he'll participate with the others in the ceremonies for the fallen warriors.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 8, 2004)

*Harry attend the funerals too, smothering his quick grin in respect, thankful to the Smiling Lady that he's not in Doran's place, and keeps his cunning eyes on the gripplis, trying to learn everything he can about them and how they live. After the rites he approaches Undinar.*

"If I got it right, you're the chief of this expedition. You don't have to tell me what you're lookin' for, me matey, but do you happen to have some map I could copy? The ones I found back in Tethyr looked more the ravings of a drunk gnome than real maps. I've got to find this lake, and soon."


----------



## Keia (Jun 8, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> ". . . Rappai, I am afraid that none of us know what religion Doran followed, though I am sure that his soul travels to meet his god now.  Whatever words you have to offer will aid him on his journey I am sure.  We should also hold a service for the grippli warriors who also came here to meet their end.  They died valiantly trying to defend their homes."  Undinar says, carrying the fallen man as they return to the surface.




Rappai nodded solemnly and prepared for the ceremony for the lost grippli warriors and the tall one, Doran.  Jarrijan spoke with the families of the warriors, offering the items recovered to them as asked by Rappai.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 8, 2004)

*Rappai, the families are grateful to have their items back, and use them in the ceremonies to revere their loved ones.  You also conduct the cremation and last rites for Doran, as a divination revealed that he was quite happy on the other side and didn't want to come back.  However, after the ceremonies are completed, the grippli families of the dead warriors come back to the group.*

"We wish you to have these, so that the spirits of our dead will live on, through you," one of them says in careful, rehersed Common.  They want the party to use the items so that it will be as if the dead were guiding them in their use.

*Harry, when you ask about Tikira lake, it is at the meeting where Vi-Tach was going to give the group instructions on the most likely place for Undinar's sacred spring.  When you ask about it, Vi-Tach's mouth drops open.*

"Who told you of Tikira Lake?  It is a hidden place, few know of it.  It is the place where the sacred spring is most likely to be!" she says in astonishment.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 9, 2004)

*Harry's eyes start to shine, as if he is struggling not to cry.*
"So you've heard o' the lake! Oh sweet Lady of Luck I knew the old goat wasn't yet mad as a hatter! And tell me, is it far? What's there? What's this spring you're ravin' 'bout?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 9, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*

Rappai solemnly accepted the items, saying, "Rappai will do her best, her best, to honor those fallen with these woundrous items, honor their memory.  Rappai will give the items to those that can do the most with them, giving greater honor to your families."

Later, Rappai did her best to explain what each of the items were to the tall ones and offer them to those who could use them best.  Upon accepting an item, Rappai will relate the history behind the item and the warrior that held them, wanting them to understand the honor involved.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 9, 2004)

Having taken care of the funerals for the fallen, Undinar is still burdened by a heavy heart having lost someone under him.  As the families of the departed offer their gifts and the revelation that Doran has passed on and is happy there, some of the weight is lifted from his shoulders.  He is still a little sullen as Harry moves to speak with Vi-Tach.  But on mention of the sacred spring he looks a little more alive.

"Harry, we are on a quest to find a sacred spring somewhere within this jungle.  All those with us are currently employed by me to find the spring so that I might carry some of the water to my grandfather's palace in the plane of water.  It would appear that you and we are searching for the same place.  Care to join up with us.  I think that this journey will prove dangerous to all and working together we might have a better chance to get there."

"Vi-Tach, you mention that you know where the sacred spring might lie? and that it is connected to this Lake.  I was wondering if we might discuss our arrangement, an exchange of knowledge I believe it was."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 10, 2004)

"Arr! I'll be happy as a monkey to have some mateys on me way. This jungle's already tried to taste me one time too many. What do you know 'bout this spring or the lake? What's waitin' fo' us there?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 15, 2004)

"The lake," Vi-Tach says finally, after overcoming her shock, "is one that comes from nowhere and goes to nowhere.  It exists only for itself, and its water is cool, sweet, and capable of bestowing powers.  It is sacred, created by the gods of the water and of magic.  Rare is the one that goes there, and rarer still is the one that comes back.  The lake is said to draw upon those who visit it in their dreams, and they want nothing more than to come back to it.  And if you're being called there... than it is a sign that you were meant to go there."

*With little other ado, Vi-Tach will produce a large leaf, about the size of a grippli, dried and preserved to the consistancy of light leather.  The map on it is marked with stitches in mutlicolored hues, marking out landmarks and measures of distance.  It is not a map as most may be used to it.  It is not a bird's eye view, but a kind of pictographic travelogue from the grippli point of view in the treetops.  Rappai and Jarrijan can read the markings, and Vi-Tach goes over the markings with anyone that cares to listen.*

*She indicates markings indicating villiages of wild dwarves, cliffs, the dangerous pterafolk, particularly unusual trees, springs, and finally, Lake Tikira.  It looks to be about a three-week journey when all is said and done.*


----------



## Zerth (Jun 15, 2004)

*Tiana watches closely as Vi-Tach explains the map to them.*

"Well, that's not a walk in the park," she says when all the details are clear to her. "We will need someone of your people to read that map, to guide us."


----------



## Keia (Jun 15, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*



			
				Tiana said:
			
		

> "Well, that's not a walk in the park," she says when all the details are clear to her. "We will need someone of your people to read that map, to guide us."




"Rappai will go with you, Rappai will,"  Rappai stated, "Rappai gave her word, her word, that Rappai would help and now Rappai will, help Rappai will."

Jarrijan cleared his throat in a typically frog-like manner, causing Rappai to turn sharply in his direction.  She stared in his direction for a moment or two, while Jarrijan stood impassively, giving no indictation of what he had done.

"And Jarrijan will come as well," Rappai finished.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 17, 2004)

"Excellent.  Vi-Tach thank you for your map this will most certainly get us to the lake.  Rappai and Jarrijan we would be glad to have you along as well.  Seems like this little group keeps growing, though we give our respect to the fallen.  Having had a rather harrowing day, might we remain here for the night before setting out tomorrow morning?" Undinar says, trying ever to act like the part of leader, a part that he is not always comfortable with.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 17, 2004)

"Well, I generally prefer teleporting, but a jungle trek could be an interesting experience,"  *Invelion smiles.*  "Jalaro, will you be accompanying us as well?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 18, 2004)

"You may stay, and with welcome.  There will be a great feast for the kind deed you have done," Vi-Tach says, with what seems to be a smile.  She gives some croaking commands in Grippli to prepare food and drink.



> "Jalaro, will you be accompanying us as well?"



  "Of course, that's why I was hired.  Even if we're off the beaten trail, I still know enough about the jungle to help," she says, smiling with her lipless mouth.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 18, 2004)

"Thank you once again, Vi-Tach. You do us too much honor.  Come everyone, let us enjoy ourselves you have all earned it after that harrowing battle.  May the gods care for the fallen." Undinar says graciously.


----------



## Zerth (Jun 18, 2004)

"Maybe a feast will help us get over the grief of fallen comrade," Tiana says. "So, can any of you boys dance?" she asks with a grin.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 18, 2004)

"If you wanna have fun, me beauty, here is your man!" Mad Harry says as he jumps up to Tiana's request. He's not really that good at dancing, he moves a little too much and isn't steady in his guidance, but at least he doesn't step on her feet, and his mischievous glance never leaves her brown eyes, his flashy smile is all for her, wanting her to feel charming and wonderful tonight.
"I'm sorry if I'm not a good partner fo' you. Maybe you should give me some lessons."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 19, 2004)

Mourn sits slightly apart from the group, saddened by Doran's death.  He broods over the day's events, casting a mistrustful look in Invelion's direction.

_What a day._  He thinks.  Sensing his master's gloomy mood, Thorik curls up on Mourn's lap, trying to comfort his friend.  _A death, four join our group, and one of them seeks the spring.  Reason for good cheer, or should we worry about Harry's intentions?  Do they match with our own?  Can these grippli be trusted?

And just what kind of food do they eat?_  He looks up sharply, trying to see what is being prepared.  If insects of any kind are involved, he'll do his best to quietly excuse himself from the feast...


----------



## Zerth (Jun 19, 2004)

"Just do as I say and I'll make you the best dancing sailor of the Chultan jungles," Tiana speaks to Harry's ear as they dance. "And don't worry, you're doing just fine. Believe me, I've had far worse dancing partners." 

*Tiana seizes the opportunity to dance as much as she can during the feast. It is clear to everyone, that she really enjoys dancing, but the loss of Doran still never fully escapes her mind.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 21, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*

*Rappai joined in the celebration only briefly and as necessary, preferring to prepare herself for the journey ahead.  She spent several hours in meditation and invoked some divinations on the coming journey ahead.*


OOC: Mostly Scrying familiar creatures along the initial path of the journey (anyone that she was aware of).  Rappai will also use a _Divination_ (How can the journey to the sping be made easier? or something similar to that) if it is okay to drop a spell and pray for the Divination (since she didn't have it memorized for that day).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 21, 2004)

*The gripplis bring down a wide variety of exotic foods.  Several fruits cut to resemble flowers, as well as some flowers that look like fruits, and some flowers that are just flowers, but edible.  Insects fried in honey seem to be a delicacy, though Mourn gives them a very wide berth.  Plenty of different varieties of mushrooms are available as well, from dark red shelf fungus to white puffballs.  There are also a wide variety of fruit juices in woven leaf cups, from something that tastes very much like strawberries, to mango, sweet lemons, and something blue but very sweet.  And strangely enough the edible flowers that look like little rosebuds are rather savory, even nutty.*

*The grippli provide entertainment in the form of complex rhythms played on drums, along with high-pitched flute music.  Harry manages to avoid stepping on Tiana's feet too much, and they whirl and whirl in time to the music.*

*In Rappai's scrying, she notes the great tyranasaurus rex Killhaven is on the move again.  It looks like he's moved his hunting grounds right across the route the party needs to take, so you're going to have to look out for him.  The Slashvine tribe of wild dwarves lies along your route as well, though closer to the grippli and out of Killhaven's range.  They're a bit beligerant, and the party may have to bribe them to get them to allow to pass peacefully.*

*However, when the seer tries to divine the passage to the lake, she can see in her minds eye her vision drawing her all the way to the lake and into it, brushing past the dangers of the path as if they were insignificant.*

_In the Heart of the Ocean lies the start of World's Ending_, Is-aycha's voice rings through your head.  You see yourself plunge into waters of the lake, and go down deeper and deeper than any lake has the right to be.  And there you see something... some kind of creature or force or magic of monstrous power, coiled about the spring in the Heart of the Ocean.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 21, 2004)

Mourn settles down with a handful of the nutty rosebuds flowers, feeling a little happier than before.  The music is buoying his spirits, and his gloom over Doran's death is starting to clear at the thought of the human being happy with what lies beyond.

Thorik squeaks questioningly at Mourn, offering him a half-eaten honey-fried insect.  Mourn shakes his head, pulling a disgusted face to entertain the weasel.  Thorik makes a chuckling sound, his near-transparent body rippling with amusement.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 22, 2004)

Undinar seems to relax quite a bit with the festivities in full swing.  He eats mostly fruit, enjoying the mangoes very much.  He stays away from the dance, watching his friends having fun.


----------



## Keia (Jun 22, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*

Not wanting to interrupt the celebrations, Rappai decided to wait until morning to inform those she would be traveling with of what she had learned.  She dismissed Jarrijan (who had been watching over her as she was scrying and working her magics), letting him know that she would be retiring for the night to dream on the words Is-aycha had given her.

Jarrijan nodded and departed, heading to the party as it was winding done.  Once he arrived, he spent time with a favorite female grippli of his, enjoying his time much as anyone else at the celebration.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 22, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> "Just do as I say and I'll make you the best dancing sailor of the Chultan jungles," Tiana speaks to Harry's ear as they dance. "And don't worry, you're doing just fine. Believe me, I've had far worse dancing partners."
> *Tiana seizes the opportunity to dance as much as she can during the feast. It is clear to everyone, that she really enjoys dancing, but the loss of Doran still never fully escapes her mind.*



"I don't know 'bout the best, but surely the happiest." *Mad Harry whispers in Tiana's ear, taking in her hair's scent and keeping her as close as he feels she'll let him, once he takes confidence with the dance. As he notice there's some sadness behind her smile, he tries to guess her thoughts.*
"Did you know him well? I wonder what was cookin' up fo' him on the other side, to want to stay there. There's always time fo' that. It'd hav' to be something really wonderful to keep me from comin' back. I like it here. Now more than ever." *He says, his eyes as black pits looking straight into hers.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2004)

*After the funeral and celebration of Doran's life, the party can bed down to sleep.  In the morning, Jalaro finishes packing up the anklies while Erik calls a group meeting, including their new members of Rappai and Jarrijan.*

"I've spoken at length to Vi-Tach and done a lot of thinking last night.  Losing Doran just threw everything into sharp relief.  This tribe lost three warriors, and will be losing one more and a shaman when Rappai and Jarrijan go.  However, our group will be gaining, while we leave the tribe shorthanded.  I have agreed to help guard the village against threats while Jarrijan and Rappai are away.  It's the least I can do to help honor Doran's memory," Erik says carefully.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 27, 2004)

"We will be sad to lose you Erik, you have been a great companion.  But I know that these grippli will value your protection.  You and Razor Sentinel take care and we will see you in a few months on our way back through these parts.  Perhaps you can join up on our next grand adventure." says Undinar a little sad his friend, the first who had signed up on this crazy quest, was going to be staying behind.


----------



## Zerth (Jun 27, 2004)

Back at the feast:

"I didn't have the opportunity to spend very much time traveling with him," Tiana answers to Harry, "but enough to say he was a brave and noble man. I mean, to dedicate one's life for the safety of others, that is very admirable any way you look at it. I think..., I think I know why he did not choose to come back. He met his end on this side the way he would have wanted it to be - protecting his charge, doing his duty no matter what it takes."

"They call you Mad Harry," she begins as Harry whispers soft words in her ear, "Smooth Harry is more like it," she murmurs and smiles mysteriously back to him saying nothing more. Her usual cheerful mood, however, does return bit by bit with every dance.

-----------------------------------------------

Later:

"I hate to leave you behind, but your decision is most honorable, Erik. You better take a good care of the grippli or else," Tiana says jokingly, punching playfully Erik's armored shoulder.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 27, 2004)

"You're a good man, Erik."  Mourn smiles warmly as he shakes Erik's hand.  "Given a bit of luck, we'll be back to pick you up again before you'll have even noticed we've gone."

Looking around the clearing, Mourn's good mood has started to return in spite of the previous day's events.  He pulls his broom from his haversack.

"I think I'll fly today."  He says with a grin.


----------



## Keia (Jun 28, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*

Rappai was somewhat curious by the tall one's sudden decision.  She was tempted to inquire of Is-aycha if this was her doing, but decided against it as she needed to be prepared for the journey ahead.  She accepted the elders decision to allow the tall one among them, though she may have thought differently, if she were not leaving.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 29, 2004)

*Mad Harry flips a coin into the air an catches it with the other hand.*
"Gimme a coin o' yours and I'll give you one o' mine, good Erik. This way we are bound to meet again. An' wish us all the luck you don't need fo' yourself, and Mad Harry'll do the same fo' you."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2004)

*Erik and the grippli wave good-bye as the anklies are swallowed up by the jungle again.  In five minutes you're all totally alone in the forest again.  Jalaro sits astride Lightfoot's neck, tapping him occasionally to give him directions, and the other anklies follow suit.  She seems to be lost in thought, munching on a juicy mango as she goes, the juice trickling down her scaled chin.*

*The travel today seems lazy and slow, moving through the stifling heat of the jungles, periodically puntuated by thunderstorms.  For the next week you make your way through the jungle, several times having to make your own trails through the thick growth.  It's hard work, and you all get fairly sweaty from having to force your way.  It's near the end of the first week when Lightfoot stumbles, nearly throwing Jalaro.  Groaning, she slides off and goes to check the beast to make sure he hadn't been hurt.*

*As she takes a look at the ground, you see her face turn several shades paler.  In the distance, you hear a tremendous roar, like that of thunder, but carrying much of anger in it.  Joining it are thick, gutteral shouts of fury and pain.*

*Jalaro is looking at what the anklie stumble in.  It's a large, three-toed print in the loamy forest floor.  The print is nearly twelve feet long, and nearly a foot and a half deep.*


----------



## Keia (Jun 29, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*

"That would most likely be Killhaven . . . and he doesn't sound happy.  Killhaven never is,"  Rappai commented.  "Rappai had hoped we would avoid Killhaven, but Killhaven is near . . . though he seems occupied."

*Looking at the others, Rappai realized that they didn't understand what she was talking about . . . then she realized that she hadn't informed them of the possibility of Killhaven in their path.  Eric's offer to guard the camp had flustered her, and she had forgotten.*

"Killhaven is a T-Rex, and much, much trouble," Rappai said, "We should avoid with all haste . . . Rappai is curious about the other cries though."

*With a nod of acceptance, Jarrijan bounded off to take a look, keeping to the vegetation for cover and concealment.*

*Rappai went to yell after him but realized that it might only alert the T-Rex to their presence even more.*


----------



## Zerth (Jun 29, 2004)

*Tiana dashes to Jalaro as she notices her looking at the ground and suddenly look like she saw a ghost.*

"What is it, Jalaro? Is Lightfoot okay?" Then she also notices the huge footprint. "What, ...what is that? What kind of creature leaves tracks like that? It looks like it's a predator of some ki..."

*Her sentence is cut short as she hears the distant roaring. She looks at Jalaro first and then listens to Rappai as the grippli seer gives an explanation.*

"Killhaven?" she manages to utter, looking at Jalaro as if waiting for her to confirm, what Rappai just told.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 29, 2004)

"If you want, I could head up above the canopy to see if I can see this Killhaven."  Mourn offers, already mounted on his broom.

"Although I would need a description of a T-Rex, as I've never seen a beast going by that name before."  He waits for Rappai and Jalaro's answers before taking any action.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2004)

"Yes... it must be a T-Rex, but I've never seen one that big before," Jalaro says, coming back to herself.  "They're huge upright lizards with small arms, long tails, and huge heads full of teeth.  Be careful!"


----------



## Jarval (Jun 30, 2004)

"Belive me, I have no intentions of getting close to it."  Mourn says in response to Jalaro's warning.  He floats upwards through the branches, and up a good way further than the tree tops, wanting to keep out of reach of Killhaven.

Once he's attained a reasonable height, he looks around the jungle canopy for any signs of danger.


_(*OoC:* Spot +10)_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 30, 2004)

*Danger?  Yes indeed, what you see is indeed dangerous.  You don't have to look too hard, something is waving the treetops about a half-mile ahead.  Flying over there, you can indeed see the terrible tyrant lizard, the feared Killhaven.  He's currently wreaking havoc amongst a tribe of wild dwarves.  Some are in the trees throwing spears at him, and others are on the ground.  Splashes of blood on the leaves down there attest to Killhaven's strength.  The beast is enormous, as tall as the youngest trees.  A standing dwarf barely comes up to the bottom on the beast's jaw with its head on the ground.*  *

As you watch, a wedge of wild dwarves press forward, spears at the ready.  Roaring again, Killhaven's head dives down on top of them.  When he brings it up, there's nothing but a bloody smear and a few parts left where five dwarves once stood.*


----------



## Jarval (Jun 30, 2004)

_Oh dear gods!_  Mourn's face goes white at the sight of the carnage wrought by Killhaven.  He quickly drops back down below the canopy, and returns to the group.

"Killhaven's about a half-mile ahead of us, and he's in the middle of making a meal out of a tribe of dwarves.  Going by what I saw, I'd guess he's not in a good mood today."  Mourn gives the anklies a thoughtfully look.  "I don't think even our beasts of burden would stand up to him for long.  What should we do?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 30, 2004)

As the party encounters the footprint of the giant TRex, Undinar remarks, "Looks like he might almost be as big as one of the dire sharks those sahuagin pray to.  They can be tough to deal with especially in their natural element."

As Mourn decends back into the canopy of the forest to deliver his report, Undinar says, "While I would prefer not to enter into this too lightly, the dwarves deserve our help.  They may even prove valuable allies in the future.  Come let us leave the anklies here and strike out against this Killraven before he knows we are here.  I suggest a two pronged attack with support from the air. I'll take him from the left, whos with me?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 30, 2004)

"You wanna take out that awfully buff lizard? It's totally crazy! I'm all fo' it. If it doesn't snaps me in half I'll be at his right, trying to work some golden magic upon it." He jumps, waving his golden cutlass in the air in a menacing way.


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*

"Not fought, Killhaven is to be avoided, he is, a force of nature," Rappai tried to explain, "If tall ones insist, think to drive him off, tall ones should, don't think in terms of killing Killhaven - Tall one will only perish yourself and your tall one followers.  No getting to water if tall one is already dead."

"We would need to bargain with the wild ones for passage anyway, perhaps our help in driving off Killhaven will be bargain enough," Rappai offered.

*With that said, she invoked _Fly_ and lifted off of the ground.*

"Rappai will provide what help Rappai can from the air.  Tall ones, try to stay close together on the way there and Rappai will invoke many blessings of Is-aycha on you,"  Rappai said.

*Meanwhile, Jarrijan bounded his way to the noise, hoping for a glimpse of who or what Killhaven was fighting before returning.*


----------



## Zerth (Jun 30, 2004)

"I'll be watching your back, Prince," Tiana says to Undinar readying her shortbow. "Here we go again, beware Killhaven!"

*Tiana quaffs one of her potions of _Mage Armor_, before they reach the fighting scene.*


----------



## Jarval (Jul 1, 2004)

"Can I stress just how large this thing is?"  Mourn says.  "We're talking treetop height, and I think Rappai's right.  I wouldn't wager on our chances of finishing Killhaven off.

"However, if we're going to do this, I'll go and get started.  See you over there in a few minutes."  Mourn floats upwards again, and once clear of the trees (and out of Killhaven's potential reach) he shoots forwards towards the dinosaur.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 1, 2004)

*Jalaro nods.*

"I'll keep the anklies clear of him.  Do what you can, but I agree with Rappai, drive him off, it's going to be very hard to kill him."

*The rest of the party heads toward the noise, Mourn and Rappai flying above.  It takes a couple minutes for the party to get close to the edge of the clearing where Killhaven stands, growling at the five remaining dwarves.  There's a pool of blood and... pieces near the towering creature.*

*As the party draws close, Killhaven roar loudly, shaking the air like thunder, burning it with his rage.  Tiana, Undinar, and Invelion feel a deep, primal fear twist their guts at the thundar-lizard's roar.*

[OOC - Tiana, Undinar, and Invelion are all shaken taking a -2 penalty to attack rolls, damage rolls, and saving throws.]


----------



## Jarval (Jul 2, 2004)

Mourn climbs and banks around, readying himself for the attack.  He calls out words of frost and ice which start to crystallize in the air ahead of him, then with one final shouted phrase the particles of ice grow, splinter and shoot forwards towards Killhaven.


_(*OoC:*  Casting _Cone of Cold_.  Mourn's made sure to position himself so he's both (vertically) out of reach of Killhaven, and won't catch the dwarves in the spell's AoE.)_


----------



## Zerth (Jul 2, 2004)

_Uh-huh. I wonder if this was a good idea after all._

*Tiana takes cover behind a tree and begins to fire at Killhaven with her shortbow.*

(OOC: +16/+13 to hit, shaken effect included. Range increment 70 ft. Damage 1d6+1.)

Edit: Rappai's spell also added to attack modifiers.


----------



## Keia (Jul 2, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*

Rappai flew closer hoping to catch as many allies and Killhaven in her area of effect and invoked _Recitation (DotF)_.*  

"May the blessings of Is-aycha guide your hands and protect your hearts,"  Rappai invoked.


*: 60 ft range, 60 ft radius burst, 10 round duration.  +2 Luck bonus on attacks and saves, -2 to enemies (+3 for worshippers of Is-aycha).


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 5, 2004)

Undinar draws and fires his bow from behind cover.  He will remain there beside Tiana and the others while the aerial bombardment continues.

Longbow +12/+7 ranged [1d8 + 4 damage, x3, 110', P]


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 5, 2004)

*Harry shouts over Rappai's liquid prayer: "Way to go, Mourn! Freeze this scurvy bastard's sorry undertail! Arrr, at my call, drive him this way, mateys!"*
*He gets out his rope, and ties and end of it to the the strongest trunk he can find, and looks around for another one, hoping that the beast will be dumb enough to trip on it, and that the rope will be strong enough not to snap under its weight.*
"C'mere, Lady Luck, it's your Harry. Gimme a little help, would you?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 13, 2004)

*Jarrijan waits just a moment for Rappai to invoke her blessings before rushing into combat.  Mourn flies high above the massive dinosaur before unleashing the fury of winter upon the jungle beast.  Surprised by such a strange aerial assault, Killhaven takes the full force of the blast.*

*Mad Harry was about to create a trip-line for Killhaven, but suddenly realizes that for a creature nearly as tall as the treetops, the rope would be less than a thread to him.  Instead he takes out his hand crossbow, sights and fires near Killhaven's eye, striking him in the face.*

*Rappai invokes her blessings, filling everyone with renewed vigor, while seeming to impede Killhaven.  His signal given, Jarrijan leaps into the fray, sticking to the leg of the massive creature and beginning to pummel him unmercifully.*

*Tiana fires one shot into the dinosaur's chest, but the next one bounces off his pebbly hide.  Invellion gives a great shout and hurls something at Killhaven.  Just barely above Jarrijan, a ball of fire erupts, scorching the dinosaur badly.  The dwarves seem to take heart from the sudden arrival of the party, and throw four more spears into Killhaven.  He gives a roar and swings his head around, as if trying to decide who do go after first.  With a howl unlike any anyone's every heard, Killhaven charges through the trees swinging his head to look for a target.  He seems to decide Invellion looks like his worst enemy and snaps his jaws on the mage, lifting him up into the air, clamped in a viscious, vise-like grip.*

*Undinar skips back a pace and lets two arrows fly deep into Killhaven's side, blood starting to trickle down.  Killhaven is starting to look rather bad, as the fight is beginning to take its toll.*

[OOC - Initiative
Jarrijan - 25
Mourn - 19
Mad Harry - 17 (higher Dex)
Rappai - 17
Tiana - 15
Invellion - 13
Killhaven, dwarves - 10
Undinar - 5

Killhaven fails his Reflex save witha 20 and takes 36 points of cold damage.  Mad Harry makes his Intelligence check and hits a 26 for 24 point of sneak attack damage.  Jarrijan hits a 31 for 10 points of damage.  Tiana hits 26 for 4 points of damage.  Invellion does a _fireball_ for 37 points of damage (failed Reflex save).  Invellion gets hit with a 28 for 28 points of damage and is now grappled in Killhaven's jaws.  Undinar hits twice for 21 points of damage.]


----------



## Jarval (Jul 13, 2004)

Taking advantage of Killhaven's massive size, Mourn banks around again and drops a fireball beside the tyrannosaurus, placed carefully to keep his companions and the dwarves out of the blast.


_(*OoC:* If this isn't possible due to the placement of the people on the ground, Mourn will instead cast _Melf's Acid Arrow_ on Killhaven.)_


----------



## Zerth (Jul 13, 2004)

"Let him go you over-grown lizard!" Tiana yells at Killhaven and drops the shortbow and wields her whip dagger. She also activates the _boots of haste_.

(OOC: Drop shortbow [free], wield whip dagger [move], activate boots [standard]. AC 28 [base 19, +1 dodge feat, +4 _Mage Armor_, +4 _Haste_], HP 87/87.)


----------



## silentspace (Jul 13, 2004)

*Invelion Sun Elf Wizard 5/Harper Mage 3/Mage Killer 2*

Invelion howls in pain as the T Rex's jaws bite deeply into him, his life flashing before his eyes.

_Why did I not stay back, and fly above out of the beast's range like Mourn did?  Out of such simple decisions is a person's fate decided._

Invelion focuses his concentration and attempts to Dimension Door straight up 800 feet.  

[Depending upon the results of Invelion's morning casting of Endurance:  hp 33/61 or 43/71.  Concentration DC 24 to cast Dimension Door.  Concentration +16 or +17.]


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*

Rappai was both pleased and troubled . . . she had hoped that Killhaven would flee from the sudden and heavy assault, instead it looked like he wanted to stay and fight.  He appeared heavily injured and Rappai did not want the creature to die - his presense was necessary in the jungle.  

But when Killhaven bit into one of the tall ones, her decision was made.  Noting that the area appeared wet enough, Rappai called on Is-aycha for holy fire from the heavens.

OOC: Flame strike (DC 22) on Killhaven, avoiding Invelion and Jarrijan if possible.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 13, 2004)

OOC: Don't I catch him flat-footed (and thus deal sneak attack damage with that shot)? or am I more than 30' away?

*Taking the cue from Tiana, Mad Harry stuffs his crossbow away and rushes forward too.*
"Hey, Sharky, no one gullets down one o' my mateys while Mad Harry's in town."
*In a moment Harry looks at the way Jarrijan is pummeling at the beast's left leg, observes the way the paw moves and the single moment when its hide stretches over his knee tendon: the moment he'll try to strike.
He tumbles around the beast, aiming at its right leg, and with a swift movement he draws Sunset's Edge and swings it in a wide arch, in the attempt to lame the dinosaur.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 16, 2004)

*Jarrijan continues his assault on Killhaven's leg, attempting to strike a vital nerve.  He goes wide-eyed as Mourn's _fireball_ comes roaring down just above his head.  Killhaven, now sensitized to strange effects coming from above whirls far more quickly than anything that large has a right to, dodging the worst of it.  Harry bounds between Killhaven's leg, ducking out of the way of the massive beast's jaws, and slices _Sunset's Edge_ along the dinosaur's heel.  He can't cut through the massive tendon in a single swipe though, but does open up another bleeding wound on the huge beast.*

*From above, heavenly fire, like that of a massive volcano roars down on top of Killhaven.  Again he dodges to the side, but burns now cover most of his hide.  Tiana prepares herself for battle, quickening herself and drawing her favored whip dagger.  Invellion concentrates hard, weaving magic around the pain, and abruptly finds himself several hundred feet above the battleground.  And then he starts to fall.  Fast.*

*Killhaven has clearly had enough with the blasts of fire erupting all around him, and with a final roar of rage and frustration, he retreats into the jungle.  Undinar slowly lowers his bow as their foe departs the field of battle.*

*Jarrijan leaps from Killhaven's leg onto a tree trunk, and then back down to the ground.  His eyes are very wide, and his skin looks dry and scorched.*

Jarrijan hits twice for 12 points of damage.  Mourn's _fireball_ hits for 31 points of fire damage, but Killhaven makes his save and only takes 15.  Harry successfully Tumbles and hits once for 3 points of damage.  Rappai's _flamestrike_ hits for 36 points of damage, but Killhaven makes his save and takes only 18.  Tiana does a lot of stuff.  Invellion finds himself very high in the air (_endurance_ gives you +4 Con, you got a 36 on your Concentration check).  Killhaven runs away.  Undinar holds his action.]


----------



## Keia (Jul 16, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*

Rappai was relieved that Killhaven was retreating.  It would be some time before the rex could come after them, and hopefully she and the tall ones would be long gone.

Seeing Jarrijan in his condition, Rappai flew down to him and immediately invoked a _Faith Healing_ on him, calling out Is-aycha's name to aid those who look to her for strength.  She then (if necessary) converted _Remove Blindness_ to help him as well.

"Rappai is sorry, Jarrijan, if Rappai caught you in the fires of Is-aycha, she is," Rappai said, "Rappai did not see you were still with the creature, you were.  Allow Rappai to soothe your injuries . . . "


----------



## silentspace (Jul 16, 2004)

Invelion swoops down past Mourn and pursues the T-Rex.  Hovering a few hundred feet above it, he casts another Fireball at the fleeing creature.

[How damaged is it?  If Invelion thinks they can slay it and save the jungle dwarves from future threat, Invelion will call to Mourn to pursue it together, bombarding it with fireballs from above.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 16, 2004)

*How is Invelion swooping?  By which manner is he flying?  Killhaven does look badly hurt indeed.  Rappai, Jarrijan doesn't seem actually hurt or blind, just a bit dried out and astonished.*

"Never been so close before, to Killhaven or such fires.  Never!" he exclaims, and then dumps his waterskin over himself to ease his dry skin.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 16, 2004)

*Tiana lets out a big sigh in relief and deactivates the haste effect.*

"Whew! I'm glad Killhaven had enough. No easy meals today!"


----------



## Keia (Jul 17, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*



			
				Jarrijan said:
			
		

> "Never been so close before, to Killhaven or such fires.  Never!" he exclaims, and then dumps his waterskin over himself to ease his dry skin.




Relief clearly showed within Rappai's eyes, "Rappai was worried . . . ," then she noticed the mages preparing to give chase, "Tall One!!  Come here and I will treat your injuries - You've done well chasing the great one."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 17, 2004)

Noting Invelion's rapid decent, Mourn turns his broom and flies up towards him, trying to get into a position to catch the mage if needed.

"An interesting tactic, but perhaps straight up wasn't the best choice of directions to go in..."  He calls out.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 18, 2004)

OOC:  Sorry.  Invelion is using his Carpet of Flying (speed 210).  His character sheet: 'He is almost always flying, staying out of range of melee threats.'  If in this situation he wasn't flying, then he would have dimension doored to the ground out of range of melee threats, and then flew.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 20, 2004)

Satisfied that Invelion isn't about to make an elf shaped crater in the forest floor, Mourn hovers a short distance above the rest of the company.

"Invelion's right, you know.  We could finishes Killhaven easily.  Should we?"  Mourn's expression is one of hopeful enthusiasm, obviously hoping that the answer will be yes...


----------



## Keia (Jul 20, 2004)

Mourn said:
			
		

> "Invelion's right, you know.  We could finishes Killhaven easily.  Should we?"  Mourn's expression is one of hopeful enthusiasm, obviously hoping that the answer will be yes...




"Rappai would question your reasoning, Rappai would . . . Big, dangerous Killhaven is, but he is not much more than an animal,"  Rappai said, "Tall ones have done what tall ones said they would do - they have driven off Killhaven.  To do more would change the way of jungle, and the jungle may not be pleased."

OOC: don't know if Rappai was in a position to hear Mourn's comments and add her own.  If not - please disregard and I'll remove it.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 20, 2004)

Undinar comes out from behind the trees, glad that they have managed to chase the exceedingly large dinosaur away from the dwarves.  Coming upon those intent on chasing after it he cautions, "I think it best that we concentrate our efforts on those we came here to save.  We need these allies and it would not do to leave their wounded untended while we went off chasing the brute." Undinar says this hoping to council his followers into heeding their friend Rappai's advice.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 20, 2004)

*Tiana nods to Rappai and Undinar.*

"I agree, let the beast go. The nature holds a place even for a creature like Killhaven. By driving him away we have done what needed to be done."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 20, 2004)

"As you wish."  Mourn looks a little disappointed at not chasing the beast, but floats down to ground level and dismounts from his broom.

"So, what now?  Anyone up for trying to talk with the dwarves?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 20, 2004)

"I shall try, though I am not sure that they understand my language.  Jalaro and Rappai I would appreciate your help in this.  Anyone else with council just speak up." Undinar says, moving towards the last place they had seen the dwarves.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 21, 2004)

*Invellion, high above the others and traveling at breakneck speed, doesn't hear the entreaties of the others to break off his pursuit.  Flinging another roaring ball of flame at the retreating Killhaven, it engulfs the burned beast, and with a tremendous _thud_, he slams to the forest floor.  Flowers and leaves lie scortched in the wake of the spell, and the usually noisy forest canopy has gone totally quiet.*

*The jungle dwarves give a shout as Killhaven falls, coming out of the treeline.  They are thickly smeared with mud and painted with red and blue designs on their faces.  The wear crude-seeming hide armor that seems to be made from dinosaur hide, and wear necklaces, anklets, belts, armbands, bracelets, and various piercings in their ears, lips, nose, and scalp of teeth, claws, and carved gems.  They carry spears tipped with claws and teeth, while a few seem to have small shields made out of some kind of bony plate.  The grippli would recognize their sheilds as stegosaurus plates.  They tromp toward you and stop about ten feet away, thumping their spears on the ground.  They remain silent, apparently waiting for the party to make the first move.*


----------



## Keia (Jul 22, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*

*Rappai felt the ground shake beneath her feet, and could see some of the smoke through the trees.  She knew that Killhaven had fallen.  She could only guess at the repercussions on the jungle of that loss.*

As the dwarven filtered through into the clearing, Rappai replied to Undinar,  “Rappai speak not the tongue of these, not at all.  Is-aycha did not grace Rappai with a means of doing so divinely.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 22, 2004)

*Mourn frowned as he heard Killhaven fall.  Annoyed that Invellion had sneaked in the entertainment of felling the beast, he consoled himself with the idea that he'd now be able to examine the dinosaur's body more closely."

"Hmm?"  He looked back to the group as Rappai spoke to Undinar.  "I know a fair few languages, and I can try talking to them if you'd like.  Or I can use magic to converse with them, if needs be."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 23, 2004)

Undinar will try a short greating in all the languages he knows (Aquan, Common, Elven, Undercommon) though he knows that it probably wont do any good and asks Mourn to give it a shot.  While Mourn is trying he calls Jalaro over to ask for help.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 23, 2004)

*Mad Harry smiles as Killhaven falls.*
"I love ol' big fat chumbuckets like that. When they fall they make a lot more noise."
*He then tries to help Undinar speaking with the dwarves, though he's afraid he doesn't know the right languages either. (Chondathan, Alzhedo, Goblin)*


----------



## silentspace (Jul 23, 2004)

Invelion flew after the T-Rex, peering down at the beast.  Seeing an opening, he invokes arcane words of power, and a small bead of fire launches from his finger, streaking down from the sky to a point just above Killhaven's head, before it explodes in a fiery blast consuming the thunder lizard.

As the gigantic beast falls, Invelion watches in awe as its massive body sends tremors through the jungle.  Then, in the unnaturally quiet forest, he hears the shouts of the jungle dwarves, and Invelion lets out a loud whoop of his own, flying up into the sky in a spiralling victory flight, hollering Elven war cries, celebrating the moment.  Then, once the moment passes, he flies down to rejoin his friends.  

Seeing Undinar and Mourn communicating with the jungle dwarves, he will move forward and join them [Aid Another, Diplomacy +8, if he can.].


----------



## Jarval (Jul 23, 2004)

Mourn quickly delivers a formal greeting in all the languages he knows (Abyssal, Auran, Celestial, Chultan, Common, Draconic, Elven, Infernal, Sylvan), baring any already used by the others.  If none of them prove fruitful, he'll cast _Tongues_ and use that to communicate with the dwarves.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 23, 2004)

*The call goes out for Jalaro and she arrives several minutes later, while the dwarves stand, unmoved, as the party goes through every single language they know.  Mourn had figuratively thrown up his hands and cast his spell of communication when Jalaro arrived with the agitated anklies.  It seemed they didn't like the smell of blood.  Jalaro gripped right behind Lightfoot's jaw when she slid down, keeping the beast close.*

"I greet you, members of the Clawspear tribe," she says in gutteral dwarven, adding some odd _clicks_ in places, something not seen in northern dwarves.  Mourn can understand her easily with the magic swirling around his ears and tongue.

"I greet you, serpant-kin.  I am Spear Strikes Deep, hunter of the Clawspear tribe, these are my kinsmen, Thunder in the Distance, Three Kills, Over the Towering Falls, and Waits Patiently for Nightfall.  We commend the warriors and shamen that felled Killhaven, and will grant them the honor of the teeth and claws," the tallest dwarf says, his spear very sturdily and highly carved.  Thunder in the Distance had nearly black hair under the mud and a deep scowl on his face, while Three Kills had three long bone splinters pierced through his nose like whiskers.  Over the Towering Falls looked as if many of his bones had been badly broken in the past, to judge from the scars and fact that his arms were twisted and his legs looked warped and bowed.  Waits Patiently for Nightfall was quiet, calm, and utterly expressionly, but held a great wealth of claws in jewelry all over his body.

*Jalaro quickly translates what the dwarves say, and looks to the party for their next move.*

"Killhaven must had surprised them, I think, they're not outfitted to hunt anything of his size.  I think they were hunting smaller game when he found them.  Offering the teeth and claws is an honor, because Killhaven did fall in their territory."


----------



## silentspace (Jul 25, 2004)

Invelion asks Jalaro, in common, "Would it be impolite to turn down their offer?  Or would it be best to accept it, but take just a small part?  Hmm..., I wouldn't mind having one of its smaller teeth, as a souvenir, perhaps."

[Are there any parts of a T-Rex that would make suitable spell components?]


----------



## Jarval (Jul 25, 2004)

"Why do you want to turn down the offer?"  Mourn asks Invelion in genuine confusion.  "They'll be a nice souvenir of our trip."  He smiles a slightly less than sane smile.

"But it might be a good idea to offer them something from the dinosaur.  Jalaro, you know the customs of these parts better than us.  Should we have all the teeth and claws, or give the dwarves some of them."

Mourn turns back to the dwarves, bowing to them.

"You honour us with your gift."  He straightens up, and introduces the group.  "The great Prince Undinar Deptholas of the Plane of Elemental Water is the leader of our band.  I am Mourn Calaudra, Summoner of Creatures from Beyond the Mortal Knowledge.  She is Tiana DeWine, Lady of the Whirling Blades.  She is Rappai, one of Is-aycha voices on the Prime.  Her guard is Jarrijan the Focused.  He is Invelion, Sky-carpet rider of the Elven High Court.  And he is Harry Rackham, Mad Keeper of the Golden Blade.

"I am the only one of our group who can speak your language, so I will translate for you and the Prince."

This said, Mourn looks back to Undinar, quickly relaying both the dwarf's greeting and his own reply.  "What do you wish me to say to them now, your highness?"


----------



## Zerth (Jul 26, 2004)

*Tiana, not having any understanding of the local customs, does not know, what to say about keeping the tyrannosaur's claws and teeth. She just looks at everyone in turn and hopes, that perhaps Jalaro will be able to give them some more advice.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 26, 2004)

"Thank you Mourn, Jalaro.  It would seem that languages are not my strong point.  Mourn if you could tell them that we graciously accept their offer and that they do us much honour by granting us the greatest spoils.  Jalaro, as our only link to these people, what else does custom dictate?  Should we be offering them anything in return, if so what?  Rappai, do you and Jarrilan know anything of this particular dwarven clan?"  Undinar replies.


----------



## Keia (Jul 26, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*



			
				Undinar said:
			
		

> ". . . Rappai, do you and Jarrilan know anything of this particular dwarven clan?"  Undinar replies.




*Rappai, more than a little displeased at the casual destruction of Killhaven, and the apparent decision to not make use of him at all, was thinking on how best to answer.  She had heard her name spoken by the tall one wizard to the dwarf, hoping he was not saying anything that Rappai would need to back up.  Rappai though on what she knew of this particular tribe and the tribal customs in general in order to pass that information on to the tall bluish one.*


----------



## silentspace (Jul 28, 2004)

Invelion was new to Gripplis and Grippli culture, but he couldn't shake the feeling that Rappai seemed a little... displeased?  But it was hard to tell with faces that were so foreign to his own, so maybe not.  Mourn was right though, a trophy from a T-Rex would be pretty nice.  He wondered if a T-Rex tooth hanging on a cord around his neck would be something some of the elf girls on Evermeet might like...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 28, 2004)

"We've already done plenty in return by killing Killhaven, so we can accept their gift freely if you want to," Jalaro says.  Mourn turns to the dwarves and offers the group's polite acceptance of the gift.  Spear Strikes Deep nods once, and then waves toward Killhaven, wanting you to go first.  "Usually the dwarves will want some piece of the beast that killed their clan members, so it can be buried with them.  So if you want to offer them to take the 'death talismans' first, that would be very gracious of you."

*Invellion, you know that the teeth of some very powerful predatory beast teeth can be used to enhance spells of distruction.*


----------



## silentspace (Jul 29, 2004)

Invelion, unable to communicate with the jungle dwarves, bows graciously to them before moving with the others towards Killhaven.  He will carefully extract a few teeth, wipe them clean, and place them in his pack.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 29, 2004)

"Sounds like good advice.  Mourn please tell them that they are free to take these 'death talismans' before any of us remove anything from the body.  Invelion, hang on a second and let them take what they want.  We will have the teeth and claws in a few minutes." Undinar says to the assembled group.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 29, 2004)

*Tiana is not interested in acuiring any parts of Killhaven, so she waits and observes, how the formalities between the group anf the dwarves will proceed.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 29, 2004)

*The dwarves nod at the party's offer, and solemnly remove some blood-stained squares of hide from beneath the creature's chin, as well as a few of the teeth.  Then they stand back as the party takes what they will.  After they're done, Over the Towering Falls starts to lope into the woods, presumably toward their encampment, while the others begin the monumental task of skinning Killhaven.*

*Spear Strikes Deep will come over to the party when the rest of the clan arrives, and swarms over Killhaven's carcass like ants.*

"We thank you," he says, in deep, and musically accented Common.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 30, 2004)

Invellion stops what he was doing, which was wiping the teeth clean, and smiles in delight at Spear Strikes Deep.  

"We're glad to help.  I've no doubt you jungle dwarves are capable of taking down this lizard yourself, but it looks like it caught you unprepared.  I'm glad we were here to lend a hand.  I'm ashamed that I cannot speak your language, but am delighted that you can speak ours!  If it's alright with your people, and with our leader, Prince Undinar, I would love to spend the evening with your people, and learn your ways.  We are strangers in your jungle, and I feel we have much to learn from a great civilization such as yours.  And perhaps we may be able to help you as well..."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 30, 2004)

"We would be honored to share our fire with you, Fire From Afar, as well as your companions.  Come," he says, and turns to walk deeper into the woods.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 3, 2004)

When Undinar finishes overseeing the collection of trophies as well as the coordination of the baggage train and the diplomatic side of things, he leads the way behind the dwarf as they set off into the forest.  He nudges Tiana beside him, "I think that went rather well, nice bit of fighting there, though our air support seemed to be up to the task.  We need these dwarves to help with the directions on this map and to make it through their territory.  I havent really met any dwarves, any suggestions on proper etiquette?"


----------



## Keia (Aug 3, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*

"Nothing Rappai knows comes to mind, nothing," Rappai said, "Rappai know some tall ones were injured in the . . . slaining of Killhaven.  Perhaps tall ones should be cared for by Rappai before we move to place with dwarves."


----------



## Zerth (Aug 3, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "I think that went rather well, nice bit of fighting there, though our air support seemed to be up to the task. We need these dwarves to help with the directions on this map and to make it through their territory. I havent really met any dwarves, any suggestions on proper etiquette?"



"Right you are, Prince," Tiana says cheerfully, "in fights like that I'm so happy we have spellcasters zapping and blasting us out of trouble. I'm glad I didn't have to test my whip on Killhaven!"

"Mmm, I don't know much about dwarves to begin with, and these here are way different than any dwarf I've ever met. So no real advice from here other than keep treating them with respect and it'll turn out for the best. Don't you worry, we made a good first impression and hopefully things stay that way. Why wouldn't they? I'm sure our two grippli friends can guide us through the worst."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 7, 2004)

"Quite the collection of trophies we've gained, as well."  Mourn says cheerfully from overhead, now riding on his broom again.  "The teeth and claws will make good mementos to show the grandchildren.

"Oh, and Rappai's got a point.  We want to all be fighting fit in case we run into anything else.  I've not got any more major pyrotechnics prepared for today, so if we run into anything else, don't expect the same level of magical bombardment from me."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 12, 2004)

*Talking to each other as you walk, Jalaro cautiously bringing the anklies along behind you, Spear Strikes Deep takes you to what seems to be a hunting camp of sorts.  It's obviously not a permanent village, with simple leaf shelters and barely more than thirty people about, all fairly strong and vigorous.  Slabs of meat are already being roasted, and Spear Strikes Deep leads you to some fur-covered stumps to sit on.  After conversing for a moment with a heavily-decorated, powerful-looking dwarven man with a marvelous headress of multi-colored feathers, Spear Strikes Deep introduces him.*

"This is our chief, Ten Deaths.  Because of your bravery, Ten Deaths has agreed to give to you what knowledge and wisdom is ours to aid you on your quest," he says carefully.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 12, 2004)

Mad Harry puts himself at ease on the stump, looking curiously at everything.
"I'm sure your introduction helped us too, Spear-Strikes-Deep. Please thank Ten-Deaths for his hospitality and ask him if he ever heard o' Tikira Lake, or if somebody o' your tribe spotted a tall man with a thick grey beard and a blue hat through your jungle, in the last weeks."


----------



## Keia (Aug 12, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*

Rappai stayed at the fringe of the conversation, waiting for others to translate (if the dwarves speak their tongue) or remained silent.  She compared their information to what her limited knowledge was of the areas in question.

Jarrijan, by contrast, was more animated . . . finally deciding to hop up a nearby tree to scout the surrounding areas.


----------



## silentspace (Aug 12, 2004)

*Invelion, Sun Elf Wizard*

Invelion bows deeply to Ten Deaths.  "When we saw Spear Strikes Deep and the other jungle dwarf warriors standing bravely before the thunder lizard, we knew we must help.  The jungle is filled with marvels and dangers most of us have not encountered before.  As strangers in your land, we thank you for any help you can give us."


----------



## Zerth (Aug 12, 2004)

*Tiana just smiled at the dwarven chief and let others, who knew the language and customs better to do the talking. The dwarves seemed to be friendly and honorable people, so she felt no reason to worry about anything.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 12, 2004)

*The dwarves are speaking in Common, though with a rumbling accent and slightly stilted formal mode.*



			
				Mad Harry said:
			
		

> Mad Harry puts himself at ease on the stump, looking curiously at everything.
> "I'm sure your introduction helped us too, Spear-Strikes-Deep. Please thank Ten-Deaths for his hospitality and ask him if he ever heard o' Tikira Lake, or if somebody o' your tribe spotted a tall man with a thick grey beard and a blue hat through your jungle, in the last weeks."



  *The two dwarves confer for a moment, a rather lengthy moment, and finally Spear Strikes Deep turns to Mad Harry.*

"Yes, our tribes knows of Tikira Lake, and of the man you speak.  We saw him coming through our territory, but when it was obvious that he was seeking something else, we simply followed him.  Our shaman told us he was hearing a siren call from the lake, and nothing could disuade him from going.  We followed him to the end of our territory, and he left in good health," he says cautiously.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 13, 2004)

For a long moment Harry remains perfectly still. Then his shoulders start to jerk, as he can't stifle some sobs. He tries to regain his composure almost immediately, but a few tears have already escaped his eyes and are running down his cheeks. As he wipes his face in a rush, his voice sounds only a little broken, but he's already the same Mad Harry as always.
"Shiver me timbers! Thank you very much, matey!" he says with a voice a little too merry. "That man be my father. I'm looking fo' him. These are great news you gave me. Do you think you can help us read a map to find the lake?"
He snaps up from the stump and lands on his bare feet after a twirl in the air.


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 13, 2004)

Up until this point, Undinar has stood by while Mad Harry spoke with the chief of the dwarves.  As he mentions the map, Undinar rifles through his pack and produces it.  "Here it is.  Your help is very much appreciated."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 23, 2004)

*Chief Ten Deaths stands up after looking at the grippli map, and begins to speak in sonorous Dwarven as Spear Strikes Deep translates.*

"At the center of the lake resides a treasure of great value; water that could be used to heal or harm, for magic or for malice.  It is guarded by a creature worthy of its power, and it is this guardian you must appease or slay before you may touch the waters.  The man you seek, the one we say going to the lake as if in a trance, he had the look of someone protected by the spirits of the lake, but you go for a far different purpose.  The full force of the guardian will be brought to bear against you."


----------



## Zerth (Aug 23, 2004)

"These big quests are never easy, are they," Tiana says with a grin and jumps up to examine the map a little closer. "But I wouldn't want it any other way."

"So, what else can you tell us about the guardian? What kind of creature is it? Surely nothing natural, I guess," she says turning to the translator. "We need to know everything, if we are to negotiate or fight with this guardian."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 24, 2004)

"Indeed."  Mourn agrees with Tiana.  "Foreknowledge of any foe we might face would be most useful.  My magic certainly benefits from me being able to correctly prepare myself."

He looks closely at the map, tracing the edge of the lake with his finger.

"Is there a single guardian, or many?  You suggested we might be able to reach a peaceful resolution with the guardian.  How might this be achieved?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 24, 2004)

"The guardian is known to be as vast as one of the great forest giants, once a poisonous water serpant of normal aspect, given power and intelligence by the spring at the lake's heart.  Above all it seeks to keep the spring pure, and you must convince if of your intentions before as so much setting a finger on the lake.  It will know you are there once you enter the lake's demense, so you must approach with caution and respect, calling out to it," Spear Strikes Deep translates.


----------



## Keia (Aug 24, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*

Rappai, silent for some time, spoke up, "The name, what is the guardian's name?  What should the tall ones call out?"

*Other than those questions, Rappai still looked out of sorts - though that would be difficult to figure considering that she was a 2' tall grippli.  She looked over her goods and checked her equipment, smiling at the others as they had their conversation.*


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 24, 2004)

"What language does it speaks? An' what do water serpents eat? Would he like an offer o' food? An' please don't say frogs." tries Mad Harry, thinking his father will have many explanations to give when they'll finally meet again. What has that old bastard got to do with lake spirits?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 27, 2004)

"Our tribe knows it simply as 'The Ancient One.'  It speaks whatever language the gods will it to speak, though it lives in water, and must speak to the creatures both of the water, and of nature.  For a creature as large as The Ancient One, one does not forbid it from eating anything.  It could eat worms, water, trees, frogs, leopards, magic, metal, or wind, or something else entirely," Spear Strikes Deep translates carefully.  "The Ancient One" is Dwarven is _Tek'gek (chit) ee-tai_, the chit sound being a high-pitched click done by a peculiar click of the tongue.


----------



## Keia (Aug 27, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*

Rappai nodded in understanding and tried out the name several times to get comfortable with it.  While she was quiet, she thought about Killhaven, and whether or not it would have a nest or lair, and perhaps little ones that would need tending to return to the circle.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 27, 2004)

Rappai - 



Spoiler



Killhaven might have indeed had a lair of some sort.  He might have had young as well, but there's only one way to find out.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 27, 2004)

"By the sound of it's digestive capabilities, I suspect that we're probably dealing with a dragon."  Mourn says to Undinar.  "I can speak the language of the dragons passably well, so diplomacy shouldn't be a problem.  And I'd advise that diplomacy is the route we take, at least until I can better assess what the guardian's capabilities are.  If it is a dragon, it sounds like it's a fairly potent specimen.  Potentially even enough to make Killhaven seem like a weakling."


----------



## Erekose13 (Aug 28, 2004)

"So it sounds, I hope that we can gather more information on how to appease it rather than have to fight.  I can speak the language of the water spirits which should also help." Undinar says in consultation with Mourn.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 30, 2004)

"We wish you luck in confronting The Ancient One, he is a wily and crafty foe, and it will take great courage in confronting him either by words or by the spear," Spear Strikes Deep translantes for Ten Deaths.


----------



## Zerth (Aug 31, 2004)

"Thank you Chief Ten Deaths. You too, Spear Strikes Deep. This has been very helpful."

Then Tiana turns to her companions. "So, it's a giant-sized intelligent snake we must face next." She flips her coin of luck. "Heads means good luck... Oh, it's tails, which means even better luck! Good, when do we go?"


----------



## Jarval (Sep 1, 2004)

"I'm ready to go when you are."  Mourn says with a smile.  He looks over to Jalaro.

"How soon can we leave without causing offence?"  He asks quietly.


----------



## Keia (Sep 1, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*

When Rappai can discuss issues without the dwarves, Rappai will raise the issue of Killhaven's lair.

"A lair, Rappai believes that Killhaven had lair, possibly with young," Rappai offered. "Rappai is concerned about the young . . . that the young will not survive to continue the circle without some assistance.  Rappai may be wrong . . . but worth the risk to repair damage done to the jungle."

"Plus, there may be treasure for tall ones in lair," Rappai offered as a final incentive.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 11, 2004)

"We've done them a favor, we can leave as soon as we wish.  Besides, I think they understand the urgency of our quest," Jalaro responds to Mourn's question.

*Mourn can tell the others, and with quiet ceremony, the group and troupe into the jungle once again.  About an hour's walk from the dwarf camp, the party can decide to go after Killhaven's lair, or continue on to the lake.*


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 11, 2004)

"Well, me matey, if you think that big chumbucket's littles be that important to your jungle, Mad Harry is all fo' checkin' on them."


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 12, 2004)

"Yes I agree with Harry, if we have done harm to your jungle it is best to set it right as soon as we can. While our quest is of import, more so now than perhaps it was before we received our information, I think that in this case we would do well to make sure we fix anything we may have broken." Undinar says, considering the opinions of his friends and allies outside of hearing range from the tribe.


----------



## Zerth (Sep 12, 2004)

"I don't have anything against checking Killhaven's lair. Although I'm not sure, what we can do, if we find any little ones," Tiana says.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 14, 2004)

"Thank you, Spear Strikes Deep, for sharing your fire and your knowledge of the jungle."   

Turning to his companions, "Well, it seems settled then.  Let's see if we can find Killhaven's lair in the morning."


----------



## Keia (Sep 14, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric*



			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> Turning to his companions, "Well, it seems settled then.  Let's see if we can find Killhaven's lair in the morning."




Rappai nodded in understanding and reviewed to herself, what she thought they could do to help any of Killhaven's offspring - if there were any.  Hopefully, a mate was nearby that could tend them or they were old enough to take care of themselves.  

Regardless, Rappai knew that they would have to be every careful in dealing with the lair.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 22, 2004)

*The party can track Killhaven fairly easily, as his large feet and angry frame of mind left a large trail.  Jalaro will stay back as camp, as the smell of the tyrannosaurus makes the anklies very nervous.*

*The lair is easy to spot, the stench of rotting carrion annoucing it well before it comes into view.  A deep depression is littered with bones and the remains of nearly-stripped carcasses.  You see no mate, but inside the next is a single, peeping tyrannasaurus pup, no taller than three feet and cheeping piteously.*


----------



## silentspace (Sep 22, 2004)

"I think it's hungry.  It was probably waiting for its parent to bring back some fresh jungle dwarf for it to eat.  So... what do you propose we do with it?  Can these beasts be trained?  Perhaps the jungle dwarves can train it, or at least befriend it?  Even if it can't be trained, if they feed and raise it, maybe when it grows up it will be an ally of sorts to them, or at least won't want to kill them for dinner."

If that seems like a reasonable thought to the others, Invelion will suggest it to Spear Strikes Deep when they get back.  

In the meantime, he will give the little thunder little a wide berth, and search through the lair for any equipment that might have been dropped here, casting Detect Magic.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 22, 2004)

Invelion will also search the ground for tracks, to try and determine how many thunder lizards laired here, based on their footprints.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 22, 2004)

*Judging by the tracks, as well as some of the bones, Invelion thinks that there was a mate here, but she died somehow.  There seems to be only the one pup.  Dinosaurs can be trained, if caught young, so giving it to the dwarves to raise isn't entirely unfathomable.*

*Investigating, you find several things that prove to be quite interesting and beautiful once you clean the muck from them:

*  A magical darkwood staff, shod with gold, wrapped in red leather, decorated with phoenix feathers, having many red gemstones decorating the top.

*  An anklet made of some kind of glittering sinew, strung with perfectly round polished beads of garnets, topazes, and citrines.

*  A magical ring made of platinum, engraved with a miniature underwater scene.

*  A magical potion of some kind encased in a small blue seed pod about the size of a thumb.  It bubbles, has a pearly sheen, and smells like lemons.

*  A magical, palm-sized piece of coral, carved into a small, diamond-shaped cage.  A glimmering, opaque light shines within.

*  A massive gold bracelet set with a emerald shark's tooth.


----------



## Zerth (Sep 22, 2004)

"Isn't it funny, how all things look cute, when they're young." Tiana says looking at the little tyrannosaur pup. "But you'll grow up and then you'll want to eat me like your momma," she speaks to the little dinosaur waving her index finger. 

"So, what shall we do with it?" she asks turning to Rappai.

*Her attention is quickly turned elsewhere as they find some loot under the dirt.*

"Ooh! So many beautiful things!" Her eyes seem to be glittering at the sight of jewelry.


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric*

"Time, if Rappai has the time, Rappai can deliver the young one to the grippli to train.  There are many grippli much better with animals than Rappai, many much many," Rappai commented.  "Rappai would need some time to study this place so that she could return to this place tomorrow.  Tall ones, what say?"

OOC: Study location for an hour, teleport to grippli village (with little thunder), rest, teleport back in morning.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 23, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Time, if Rappai has the time, Rappai can deliver the young one to the grippli to train.  There are many grippli much better with animals than Rappai, many much many," Rappai commented.  "Rappai would need some time to study this place so that she could return to this place tomorrow.  Tall ones, what say?"
> 
> OOC: Study location for an hour, teleport to grippli village (with little thunder), rest, teleport back in morning.




"You don't want to give it to the jungle dwarves, who've suffered most from the thunder lizards?  OK then.  We'll meet you back here in the morning."

Invellion plans to spend the night back at the jungle dwarf village, not amid this pile of stinking carrion.  During the night he'll examine the loot with the others, seeing if their spellcraft or alchemy could identify the items.  Then he'll cast Identify on them in the morning.

[Forgot this was 3.0 for a moment.  I checked my character sheet and Invelion does have some 100 gp pearls on him.  If we can assume he has an owl feather as part of his spell component pouch, and someone has some wine (the jungle dwarves?), we should be in business.  He can identify 10 items, so he should be able to cover all the non-grippli items (9 items).  He'll use alchemy to identify the grippli potion (invisibity or greater invisibility?).  He'll save the last Identify slot for the spear, not bothering with the darts]


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 24, 2004)

"Well, matey, Rappai's our bos'n here, and if she says gripplis be better at raisin' this monster o' a lizard, we'd may as well trust her. Now ain't this too shweet o' a booty to leave it here? But it's only a beauty or it works as well?"
he says as he helps cleaning the stuff they found in the lair.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 27, 2004)

*Rappai takes the hungry little tyrannasaurus pup back with her in a flash of light, as the party gathers up their items and returns to their campsite.  Settling down with wine, pearls, and feathers, Invelion uses the rest of the day to determine the magical properties of the items they've found, by using spell and skill.*

*The ram-headed ring from the grippli has a command word engraved in it in Draconic, "Bash."  Invelion is almost certain this ring is a _ring of the ram_.  The potion in the gourd, determined to be one of invisibility, is indeed that and not the greater version of the spell.  The robe is decidedly one of useful items.*

*The darts are _+1 sure-striking_ darts.*

*The dark leather cloak, his magic reveals to be a _cloak of manta ray_, one eminently suitable for your present destination.*  

*The silver ring with the underwater scene carved on it is a ring that allows the wearer to breath underwater.  It does this by making some physical alterations to the wearer when submerged.  These alterations tend to make one more suitable to the underwater races, and they tend to view that person more favorably (gives +5 to Diplomacy checks to intelligent aquatic races).*

*The icesteel spear is a _+2 aberration-bane_ spear called Slime Devil's Tail.*

*The magical red staff with red gems, phoenix feathers, and gold is a _staff of fire_, beautifully carved, and charged with more than the usual power (DCs are increased by +2).*

*The magical potion in the seed pod proves to be a potion of _protection from evil._*

*However, it is the coral cage that gives you the greatest start.  The glimmering light it contains within is a soul.  You have found a lich's phylactery!*

*The bracelet and anklet are well-made, but mundane.*

[OOC - With that, everyone can go up a level, and then we'll move into Phase Two of our adventure...  ]


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 27, 2004)

"Those mundane items might come in handy if we need to bargain with any more tribes on our trek to the lake.  I suggest we keep them ready for such a need."  Undinar says before retiring with the rest back at the jungle dwarf village.  He makes sure to thank the chief and the other dwarves for any and every kindness they show the group.  He also watches the others in the group sizing up what he has seen of his friends so far.


----------



## Zerth (Sep 28, 2004)

*Tiana goes pale instantly forgetting the rest of the loot as she is told the glowing light inside the coral cage is someone's soul.*

"Is..., is that really a soul in there? That's horrible! Is there anything we can do to release it?"

"Rappai will know what to do! We have to wait until she returns," Tiana speaks her voice suddenly full of determination.


----------



## Keia (Sep 28, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric*

Rappai returned to her Grippli village with the little thunder and jarrijan in tow.  Rappai gave the village the bittersweet news that Killhaven was no more and directed those better skilled to deal with the little thunder, training him to be a help to the grippli community.

In the evening, Rappai cast divination with the question "What additional items does Rappai and the tall ones need to be successful in their quest?"

In the morning, she will gather some of those items.  Feeling surprisingly refreshed and somewhat more powerful (having more spells at her disposal), Rappai felt that Is-aycha was pleased with her decisions.  She called on Jarrijan and the prepared to return to the former cave of Killhaven.

Jarrijan, for his part, took the opportunity to spend the night in the company of family, who were quite surprised at his arrival.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 2, 2004)

"Rappai, matey, have a look at this" Harry shows her the coral cage "Invelion says it's a soul that thingy within. What should we do with this? As a rule, I don't like prisons, but some people are better there than here."


----------



## silentspace (Oct 3, 2004)

*Invelion, elven wizard from Evermeet*

"Yes, that's right.  It is a lich's phylactery.  Is there a divination you can use to find if it is attached to an evil lich?  If not, I would like to return to Evermeet and sell it.  They are usually quite valuable, and one of the good elven wizards of Evermeet may wish to purchase it, to become a Baelnorn, a good elven lich."


----------



## Zerth (Oct 3, 2004)

*Tiana snorts at Invelion's comment about trying to sell the phylactery.*

"A good lich? I've never heard about such creatures. What kind of being would trap a soul and use it to her advantage? That's right - a horrible monster!" she yells.

"I don't need any more proof about the nature of that thing's creator. Devils bargain with souls and I don't want to be a part of such business! Would you really sell someone's soul for monetary benefit? That's ...disgusting," she spits out casting a very disapproving look towards Invelion.

_OOC: Are phylacteries "recyclable"? I've always thought every lich must create their own phylactery. _


----------



## silentspace (Oct 3, 2004)

*Invelion, elven wizard*

"Like I said, I was asking if Rappai could find out if the phylactery houses the spirit of an evil lich.  If it does, then it should be destroyed.  If it houses the spirit of a good lich, then we should try to return the phylactery to him or her.  If the phylactery does not house the spirit of a lich, then that means someone prepared this phylactery in order to become a lich, but that the transformation didn't happen.  If that's the case, then it is just an expensive container, holding nothing.  It would be valuable to the good elven high wizards of Evermeet."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 3, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Rappai returned to her Grippli village with the little thunder and jarrijan in tow.  Rappai gave the village the bittersweet news that Killhaven was no more and directed those better skilled to deal with the little thunder, training him to be a help to the grippli community.
> 
> In the evening, Rappai cast divination with the question "What additional items does Rappai and the tall ones need to be successful in their quest?"



  Rappai: 



Spoiler



The Water of life is guarded by death and fire, to complete your quest, seek the kind ones of the waters before confronting the Ancient One.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 7, 2004)

Invelion will search out Spear Strikes Deep and ask him if the jungle dwarves have a way to keep things dry.  He shows him his scrolls and spellbook, if it helps.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 8, 2004)

In the morning, Undinar gathers together all of his troup and says, "Right then, if we are all prepared for the next leg of our journey, lets get a move on. To the lake we go."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 9, 2004)

Invelion: 



Spoiler



You remember from your arcane studies that some mages can use a lich's phylactery to power a magical golem.  It would be worth a high price to someone making one of these golems, called a grisol.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 10, 2004)

"Prince Undinar, let us take a moment and split the gear we found. These items will surely help us with the quest. I think if we give people the items that are most useful to them, and that will be most effective in their hands, without worrying about everyone getting an equal share, that will give our mission the greatest chance of success."

If there are no objections, Invelion continues.

"Perhaps we should go through these items one by one.  Let's start with this dark leather cloak. It will enable the wearer to transform into a manta ray, allowing them to swim and breath underwater. Who needs this most?  Also, there is this silver ring, that changes your body to allow you to breath underwater, and also interact more favorably with intelligent aquatic races.  Both these items should go to those who lack the ability to breathe underwater. I can polymorph into a water-breathing creature, and have no use for them."

"Or, if no one needs the ring, then it should go to the one with the greatest diplomacy skills, who can speak with aquatic creatures. I'm a fair diplomat, and can speak Aquan, but I don't have the magic to speak any language at will."

OOC: How are the T-Rex teeth rumored to help empower spells?


----------



## silentspace (Oct 10, 2004)

Invelion continues. 

"The icesteel spear is an excellent weapon. If we find ourselves in combat underwater, thrusting and piercing weapons will be the most useful. I think swinging weapons will be less effective. I think this spear should go to one of our front-line combatants, one who lacks a piercing weapon."

"The darts could also be very useful. These should go to a skilled combatant who could best use a short-range missile weapon."

"The ram-headed ring enables the wearer to attack with a blast of force from a distance. This should go to someone who is not well-equipped to fight underwater.  I think I will be alright with my spells, and only want this ring if no one else has a greater need for it."

"The staff is a staff of fire, and will be best used by Mourn or myself. On one hand, I have plenty of fire magic, so I don't know if I'll need the staff.  On the other hand, I've had in-depth studies in spellcraft.  I mention this because I believe subtle knowledge of the weave will be necessary to cast fire magic underwater, and I have specialized studies in just the sort of thing required.  If I had the staff, I could use it to cast Wall of Fire, an extremely useful tactical spell, with little or no chance of failure.  So this staff could be used by either Mourn or myself."

"The potion of protection from evil and the potion of invisibility can be used by anyone.  I don't think I have a great need for them, however."

"And I'd like to suggest that the bracelet, anklet, and phylactery we hold onto for now, until we can learn more about them and get them appraised."

OOC: Since this is 3.0, then I guess anyone can use the weapons!  Hope I'm not being pushy, I'm just trying to move things along.


----------



## Keia (Oct 10, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*

In the morning, when Rappai returned, she offered the following, "Rappai safely delivered Little Thunder to those who can protect and help him survive.  Rappai also asked Is-aycha of the tall ones mission and she offered _'The Water of life is guarded by death and fire, to complete your quest, seek the kind ones of the waters before confronting the Ancient One.'_"

"As for help in underwater times, Rappai has prayed to Is-aycha for such powers that can help use and Is-aycha has been most helpful.  Rappai has several water breathing powers and powers which allow one to move freely.  Rappai also has the ability to speak and understand any people for a short time.  Rappai must admit that, other than healing, Rappai is not as helpful in other areas as a result."

"As for Rappai and Jarrijan, we do not breath or travel underwater for long periods without assistance - just like tall ones."

*Rappai will try to remember anything of use regarding the phlactery, as well as her religious outlook on such an item.*


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 11, 2004)

"I think this sailor has his way of breathin' underwater, so ring and cloak be best suited for our gripplis. If you not mind, mateys, Mad Harry o'it all would gladly take the potion to disappear. That be handy."

OOC: weren't there other items too?


----------



## Zerth (Oct 12, 2004)

"I don't have much need for any of those items. Rappai said she could give the ability to breathe underwater with a spell, and that's good enough for me," Tiana says.

"I should take something nevertheless... Well, I'll take those darts, if noone else really wants them. They could be handy, if we encounter something with a really thick hide."


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 12, 2004)

"I am both fluent in Aquan, as it is my native language, as well as being able to breathe water as easily as air.  If none of the others have need of it, I will hold the ice spear for now, it might be a good backup in case something happens to Serenity here." Undinar says, tapping his trident. "Those are interesting tidings Rappai, that makes these folk we are to meet seem more pleasant."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 14, 2004)

*Once you've decided on the distribution of items, you can continue on your way.  As you press on toward the lake, the afternoon rains get longer and harder, to where it seems you're more swimming that walking along.  Jalaro makes a few more stops at villages of jungle dwarves and wild elves to trade for some items that Obar wanted, but generally your travels are uninterrupted.  Mourn keeps himself out of sight to avoid contact with the elves (one never knows...).*

*About a week away, you find a small river to follow to the lake.  The day is particularly damp, and the rain really hasn't stopped for two days running.  The river seems to be slow, swollen, and lazy, but Undinar knows that there are probably treacherous currents underneath the serene surface.  It's late afternoon when Mad Harry spots something on the riverbank.  It's a leather belt, the kind worn by sailors.  It's worked with images of oysters, mermaids, and sharks, and it's as familiar to Harry as the back of his hand.  It belonged to his father, and it couldn't have been here more than a day.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 15, 2004)

Spotting Harry's reaction, but not the item, Undinar offers a short warning to all, "Be careful of currents in this area, this river looks calm but I believe that underneath you would find it quite a different story."


----------



## silentspace (Oct 15, 2004)

OOC: OK, it sounds like this is what we should do: 
Rappai - *Water Ring * because she can speak Aquan and can cast Tongues.  *Ring of the Ram * because she is 'not helpful in other areas'
Jarrijan - *Cloak of the Manta Ray* because maybe Jarrijan can still use monk attacks while in manta ray form?
Harry - *Potion of Invisibility*
Tiana - *Darts*
Undinar - *Icespear*
Mourn - *Staff of Fire*
Invelion - nothing (unless Mourn wants Invelion to use the staff)

Who has the lowest will save?  Let's give the *Potion of Protection from Evil * to whoever that is.

Harry, Tiana, and possibly Mourn lack the ability to breathe underwater now.

Held by group: *Bracelet, Anklet, Lich Phylactery*.

Invelion, seeing Harry stop, asks "What is it?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 15, 2004)

Ignoring Undinar's advice, Harry jumps on the belt.

"Shiver me timbers! This is Irongut's belt! My father's one! But how on earth an' hell did it come here? Has he lost it in the river? Are there any tracks?"

He looks around for footprints in the mud beside their own, hoping to see his father's ones.

No I can breathe underwater very well, thank you. I have already got a pearl of the sirines.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2004)

*Most of the mud here is too soft from the constant rain to hold any footprints for long.  But there is a heel here, going toward the water, that looks to be your father's heel.*


----------



## Zerth (Oct 15, 2004)

"It looks like the tracks lead towards the river." Tiana, who has some minor tracking abilities, comes up with an idea, albeit a long-shot. "Maybe your father has followed the river to cover his tracks."


----------



## silentspace (Oct 15, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> "It looks like the tracks lead towards the river." Tiana, who has some minor tracking abilities, comes up with an idea, albeit a long-shot. "Maybe your father has followed the river to cover his tracks."




"Well, it seems like we're on the right track, in any event.  Let's press on.  Shall we follow along the banks, or go in the river?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 15, 2004)

"I think that I might be the most adept swimmer, so I will enter here and search a bit beneath the surface before we continue. And if you like I will stay in the water while you follow along on the banks."  says Undinar, his face seems to brighten at the idea of getting into the water.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 16, 2004)

"Uh matey, it may not be that good an idea to go alone, let Mad Harry come with you." the sailor says, entering the water after Undinar, sneakily clasping his father's pearl with his right hand.


----------



## Zerth (Oct 16, 2004)

"Good idea. It's about time you took a bath, you dirty pirate," Tiana says jokingly with a mischievous smile directed at Harry as he is about get submerged.


----------



## Keia (Oct 16, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric*

"Rappai is prepared she is, prepared to invoke the blessings of Is-aycha to grant the ability to breath water to those who need it," Rappai explained.  "Tall ones should just let Rappai know when tall one will be traveling for a time underwater."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 20, 2004)

*As Undinar and May Harry slip beneath the waters, the first thing they notice is that this place is far from what it seems.  Beneath the waves a faint green light illuminates everything; what should be dim or dark from the overcast sky and rain is instead as clear as if it were in full moonlight.  Undinar notices another strange thing, the Underwave version of a dock, a neat structure of rocks to which one can tie up their possessions in order to explore above the surface unencumbered.  Intelligent hands made this... mermaids probably to judge by the construction.*

*Lines of braided river weeds stake out a path away from the worst of the currents, and unless you choose otherwise, this is what you can follow.  Bobbing up occasionally to make sure you're still next to your friends, you both can continue to swim, occasionally seeing another "dock."*

*After several hours of walking, you come to a curious thing.  The river abruptly stops, crashing down into a large hole in the ground.  For those underneath the surface, they can see the "path" leading down the waterfall, though a rock carved with the Aquan symbols for "dangerous currents" is pretty clear that it is not an easy trip...*


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 22, 2004)

Undinar surfaces, motioning for Harry to join him.  As his shimmering kelp-like hair breaches the surface of the water, he looks about to find how closely his friends have followed along the shore.  Spotting them he gets out and gives a report of what lies ahead of them. "Here the water descends down a waterfall, looks a bit dangerous especially given the warning signs that might have been written by mermaids."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 23, 2004)

Mad Harry resurfaces with Undinar, but he's strangely silent. He doesn't know what to think. His father went down that hole? And how, since he left his pearl at home? Or he had another way to breathe underwater and left that to Harry so he could follow him. He knew Harry would follow him anywhere. But what had Irongut to do with mermaids to begin with?

"Could be there that the kind ones o' the water live?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2004)

*As Mad Harry contemplates what on earth his father was doing here, he hears a faint, unearly music.  Were it not for the fact that he was miles away from an ocean, he would have sworn it was the voices of the sirens, those that sing sailors to their doom on shallow reefs.  However, it seems to be coming from down the waterfall, and Harry doesn't feet particularly compelled to follow the voice.  It is very pretty however...*

*The rest don't hear anything over the crashing of the waterfall.*


----------



## Keia (Oct 26, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*

"Rappai is prepared to follow and will invoke the power of Is-aycha on the tall ones and Jarrijan," Rappai commented.  "Rappai just need word to start the prayers."

Jarrijan hopped about, feeling the nerves of the others.  He kept a watchful eye looking toward the jungle.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 29, 2004)

Invelion studies the waterfall for a moment.  

"Before we go down, how about I scout ahead a bit first?"

Invelion flies down the hole, carefully, and takes a look about.

OOC: Hide +11, Move Silently +11, Listen +3, Spot +8


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 29, 2004)

*Flying down the hole, Invelion sees the waterfall plunge through space, arrowing straight through several layers of rock.  Rotting vegetation and debris show that most of the muck that the river carried was flung off onto the rock shelves.  Following it down further, you see the river take an abrupt turn to the west... through mid-air.  The river rushes along in a large underground cavern, seemingly suspended in the air.  It seems to be going in the direction you're going, and quite quickly too.  Maybe you could catch a ride...*


----------



## silentspace (Oct 29, 2004)

Invelion studies the waterfall in amazement.  He returns to the others and reports what he finds.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 29, 2004)

Undinar is amazed at the report Invelion gives, wanting to take a look for himself.  Such an amazing sight is truly something that has to be seen to be believed. 

(ooc: my cloak says that i can fly through water, i dont suppose that includes waterfalls that make turns in mid air eh?)


----------



## Zerth (Oct 29, 2004)

*Tiana asks a water-breathing spell from Rappai, if they're going underwater.*

"So, are we going?" she asks looking down in the hole. "Looks like a fun ride."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 30, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> (ooc: my cloak says that i can fly through water, i dont suppose that includes waterfalls that make turns in mid air eh?)



  You never know until you try!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2004)

*The Waterfall of Doom beckons.  What shall you do?*


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 3, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *As Mad Harry contemplates what on earth his father was doing here, he hears a faint, unearly music.  Were it not for the fact that he was miles away from an ocean, he would have sworn it was the voices of the sirens, those that sing sailors to their doom on shallow reefs.  However, it seems to be coming from down the waterfall, and Harry doesn't feet particularly compelled to follow the voice.  It is very pretty however...*
> 
> *The rest don't hear anything over the crashing of the waterfall.*




As the voice breaks his trail of thoughts, he shouts to the others "Hey! Can you hear this voice too?"

And without much thought and waiting for an answer, he dives to follow the voice.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 3, 2004)

He follows the path till the strength of the river begins to match his own, then he looks for a safe place to anchor the trap-springer to, and tries to see if it works underwater too.

"Stay" he mutters. This breathing underwater thing is very nice, but it's still a bit weird to him. If it works, he clutches his pearl with one hand, the trap-springer with the other, and he slowly lowers himself along the waterfall.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2004)

*With a mighty _whoosh!_ Mad Harry find himself hurled down the waterfall, and then sideways at great speed.  No ship has ever taken him so fast, and his only comparison was the recent time he had been adrift in the storm-swelled seas.  Gulping water as easily as air, Mad Harry felt himself go further and further through the sideways waterfall.  Eyes open wide as he saw fantastic caverns go by, he suddenly saw a muscular, tattooed arm thrust into the flow ahead.  He's recognize that tattoo of the Red Lady anywhere!  Grasping his father's hand, there's a mighty heave, and then he's out of the flow.  Mad Harry's father stands there, wet and smiling, a lovely woman with smooth, blue-green skin standing by his side.*

"Took you long enough to get here, Harry m'lad!"


----------



## Zerth (Nov 3, 2004)

"Harry!" _He truly deserves his nickname. _"Rappai, the water-breathing spell, thank you. Time to go swimming."

 *Tiana dives in the waterfall, after she's got the spell from Rappai.*


----------



## Keia (Nov 3, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric*

Rappai invoked the waterbreathing spell on those that needed it (including Jarrijan) the followed Tiana into the waterfall.  Jarrijan was close on her heels.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 5, 2004)

"Hmm. Perhaps we should join them," Invelion says as he watches Harry and Tiana dive in.  The elf's form changes as he moves towards the water, his skin turning to golden scales as he polymorphs into a gold dragon.

*Invelion, Wiz 5/Harper Mage 4/Mage Killer 2 (Polymorph Very Young Gold Dragon)*: CR 11; Large-size Humanoid (elf); HD 11d4+22; hp 56*; Init +0; Spd 60 ft, fly 200 ft (poor), swim 60 ft; AC 19 (+10 natural, -1 size); Atk +10 melee (2d6+5/crit x2, bite); Full Atk +10 melee (2d6+5/crit x2, bite) and +5/+5 melee (1d8+2/crit x2, 2 claws) and +5/+5 (1d6+1/crit x2, 2 wings) and +5 (1d8+7/crit x2, tail slap); SA -; SQ Blindsight 60 ft., darkvision 200 ft., immunity to magic sleep, keen senses, +2 racial bonus vs enchantment; AL CG; SV Fort +7*, Ref +5, Will +10; Str 21, Dex 10, Con 17, Int 22, Wis 8, Cha 14.
_Skills:_ Alchemy +17, Bluff +7, Concentration +17*, Diplomacy +20, Disguise +4, Innuendo (send message) +4, Intimidate +12, Knowledge Arcana +25, Knowledge Architecture  +7, Knowledge Dungeons +7, Knowledge Geography +7, Knowledge History +7, Knowledge Local +7, Knowledge Nature +7, Knowledge Nobility +7, Knowledge Planes +18, Knowledge Religion +7, Listen +3, Pick Pocket +2, Scry +10, Search +8, Sense Motive +5, Spellcraft +23, Spot +3.  _Feats_: Alertness, Augment Summoning, Combat Casting, Craft Wondrous Item, Education, Eschew Materials, Extend Spell, Great Fortitude, Lightning Reflexes, Scribe Scroll, Skill Focus Knowledge Arcana, Skill Focus Spellcraft.
_Possessions:_ none (melded into form)
*stats do not include Endurance


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2004)

*Harry manages to spring the trap-springer before his father grasps his arm, and finds himself with one end of the trap-springer in one arm, and his father's hand in the other.*

*The others on the surface dive into the waterfall in one form or another, some enhanced by spells, others by blood or items of magic.  Hurling down the waterfall at high speeds, they suddenly see Harry's trap-springer stuck to a cave wall, with the other end somewhere further down the line.*


----------



## Zerth (Nov 8, 2004)

*Tiana*

*Tiana tries to follow Harry's trap springer to find the man himself.*

_Weeee! What a ride!_


----------



## Keia (Nov 8, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric*

Rappai and Jarrijan follow suit, trying to get out of the falls and grab hold of the trapspringer, or at least get out of the falls themselves.

Rappai enjoyed the ride through the falls, but wasn't much of an accomplished swimmer . . . she preferred a more solid surface beneather her feet.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 9, 2004)

Undinar leaves orders with Jalaro to keep watch over the animals until they return.  Then seeing all of his crew leap in after Harry shrugs to the dinosaurs and follows them in mumbling something about taking precautions where currents are involved and surface worlders getting in over their heads.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 9, 2004)

*Grabbing onto the trap springer, you can use it as a kind of sideways ladder to control your descent, following it out of the blinding spray, and right into Harry's hand...  Harry, on the other hand, seems to be engaged in talking to a rather rakish-looking man who bears an uncanny resemblance to the mad sailor...*

*On the surface, Jalaro watches Undinar leap into the waterfall and gives a bit of a gulp.*


----------



## Zerth (Nov 9, 2004)

*Tiana*

*Tiana sweeps a wet flock of black hair from her eyes.*

"Harry! There you are...," she notices the the other man and the resemblance between him and Harry, "Oh, you must be daddy-Rackham. Pleased to meet you. I'm Tiana."


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 9, 2004)

Stepping lightly out of the water on the other end, Undinar nods to the rest of his crew, "Now that was a wild ride, reminds me of the Whirlpool of Shethren near my grandfather's palace."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 11, 2004)

"You! You.... You son of a bilge rat so filthy even the Bitch Queen spit it back on the shore! I thought somethin' happened to you! I thought..." Harry explodes in a big laugh of relief and jumps at his father hugging him tightly.
"So you were expecting me, ol' bastard? What are you doin' underwater in the middle o' the jungle without your belt? And won't you introduce me properly to this fair lady?"

He's about to secure the trapspringer to a rock when Tiana arrives down from the waterfall. He grabs her fast and helps her into the cavern.
"Father, Tiana is a good friend o' mine. She and the others saved my guts from an overgrown leech... long story. Tiana, this be Irongut Rackham, as you guessed my father, who's way crazier than me."

Then Undinar arrives too. "And this be Prince Undinar, boss of our lil' expedition. Matey, Irongut Rackham. Me dad."


----------



## Zerth (Nov 12, 2004)

*Tiana*

*Tiana smiles to Harry as he helps her from the water.*

"Crazier than you?" She asks with sweet voice and her smile broadens. _This should be interesting._


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 12, 2004)

Undinar offers his hand to Harry's father as he is introduce. "Pleasure to meet you Mr. Rackham. It is interesting to meet another Rackham on this journey of ours, how came you to here?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 12, 2004)

"Welcome t' meet all of ya, and any friend o' a Rackham is a friend of mine!  As for my lady, this is the fair Seraphina, love of my life.  I came here t' be with her," Irongut says, as the woman gives a beautific smile to all those about her.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 14, 2004)

Mourn looks irritably at Irongut and Seraphina, the last hour or so having been altogether too damp for his tastes.  He fishes Thorik from his pocket, and having reassured himself his familiar is in good health, takes his Ioun stones from another pocket and restores them to their orbit.

Ignoring the company, Mourn starts to look around the chamber for anything out of the ordinary... other than the sideways waterfall, of course...


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 16, 2004)

Undinar bows to the woman beside Harry's father, "Pleased to meet you Seraphina, I am Prince Undinar."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 18, 2004)

*Seraphina nods and smiles at the others, her eyes kind.*

"As fer what I'm doin' here without m' belt... I met Seraphina, o' course.  Storm blew me overboard and she rescued me.  She couldn't stay, but I had t' find her, and eventually I went looking for her.  And I knew you wouldn't rest until ye had found me, so I left ye a clue or two.  And ye found them quick enough now didn't ye lad?" Ironguts says with a broad, gold-toothed grin.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 19, 2004)

"Mr. Irongut, you or Seraphina wouldnt happen to have heard of Tikira Lake or the Ancient One who is said to guard it, would you?  On our journey here we learned that your fate and the destination of our crew were in some way linked.  Finding you has been a great boon to our voyage." Undinar says to Harry's father.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 19, 2004)

"O course I heard of it!  I live there now, and so do Seraphina's people.  Ye want the grand tour?  As fer the Ancient One... ye mean the Great Beast of the Deep?  That's not something ye want to trifle with unless ye have a reason of life, death, or honor," Irongut warns.


----------



## Keia (Nov 19, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*

"Rappai's vision did speak of seeking allies before going to the Deep,"  Rappai commented.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 20, 2004)

Harry is about to introduce the rest of the party when his father speaks of Seraphina as the 'love of his life'. Looking at him with eyes wide as tea cups, he says "So she be what you 'looked for in the last decades and despaired to find'? She be the reason you took sea again after all these years? Well then you must be special indeed, me lady."
He bows elegantly to Seraphina, at the same time giving his father a 'we'll have a talk later' look.

"Undinar matey, why don't you tell'em more o' your quest? It looks like we finally found someone who knows the lake for real and not as a fairy tale."


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 20, 2004)

"Right you are Harry." He says to his friend, before turning his attention back to Irongut and Seraphina. "As your son just mentioned I am on a quest and these gracious individuals have agreed to help.  I guess I should start at the beginning, then eh? Alright then just the short version. To gain acceptance in the court of my grandfather he has sent me on a quest.  He wants me to acquire water from a sacred spring located at the heart of the jungle. Having journeyed here to that very purpose it was in Mezro that I met my companions.  Together we have battled foul beast, collosal terror and gathered valuable information from both grippli and wild dwarf. It was the wild dwarves who had pointed us in the direction of Tikira Lake, following a map given by the grippli old ones. They said that we would have to confront the Great Beast of the Deep as you put it, to find the spring that I seek.  With much aid from dear Rappai's visions we have determined that we must seek aid before confronting the beast.  It would appear that our meeting is auspicious indeed."


----------



## silentspace (Nov 20, 2004)

Invelion emerges into the opening, water dripping from his golden scales as he changes back into his normal elven form.

"It's a pleasure to meet you, Irongut, and you Seraphina.  I am Invelion, from the distant isle of Evermeet." Invelion greets each in turn, clasping their hands warmly, smiling at them as he studies them.  Then letting go, he says "What an enchanted domain this is!  I've never seen one like it.  Waterfalls hurtling sideways through seemingly endless caverns.  What sort of place is this?  Are we still on Toril?"

OOC: Trying to discern anything he can about Irongut and Seraphina - what kinds of creatures they are, if they are enchanted, etc.

Clipped from Rogues' Gallery:
Knowledge Arcana +25 [14 ranks, +6 Int, +2 Education, +3 Skill Focus]
Knowledge Architecture +7 [1 ranks, +6 Int]
Knowledge Dungeons +7 [1 ranks, +6 Int]
Knowledge Geography +7 [1 ranks, +6 Int]
Knowledge History +7 [1 ranks, +6 Int]
Knowledge Local +7 [1 ranks, +6 Int]
Knowledge Nature +7 [1 ranks, +6 Int]
Knowledge Nobility +7 [1 ranks, +6 Int]
Knowledge Planes +18 [10 ranks, +6 Int, +2 Education]
Knowledge Religion +7 [1 ranks, +6 Int]
Spellcraft +23 [14 ranks, +6 Int, +3 Skill Focus]


----------



## Jarval (Nov 21, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> "What an enchanted domain this is!  I've never seen one like it.  Waterfalls hurtling sideways through seemingly endless caverns.  What sort of place is this?  Are we still on Toril?"



"Hmm?  I didn't detect a planar shift of any kind, but it's an intriguing idea..."  Mourn perks up at the suggestion, and starts looking around with renewed interest.

"Mr Irongut, do you have any insight to the nature of the 'Great Beast of the Deep'?  It appears we must pass by it, by one means or another, and I would prefer to know what we might be forced to face."


----------



## Zerth (Nov 21, 2004)

*Tiana*

"We already know, that it is a powerful serpent of some kind," Tiana adds.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 21, 2004)

"Aye, we're still on Toril.  It's just that water follows different rules down 'ere.  But now this quest o' yours sounds a mite dangerous.  Glad to help ya!  The old serpant is a crafty one, yards and yard long.  Ye kin hardly see one end when you're at the other, if he's all streched out.  He's clever, hides in the bottom of the lake and takes ye be surprise.  And slippery as an eel he is," Irongut says with a broad smile.

Invellion: 



Spoiler



Irongut doesn't seem to be enchanted... unless you count being in love.  He seems to be a normal humna.  Seraphina's aquatic traits leave you to believe she is some kind of sirine, perhaps.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 23, 2004)

"You know quite a bit about him eh?  Have you encountered him before?" Undinar asks.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 3, 2004)

"A bit, m'lad.  Seraphina's people know o' 'im, and they've shown me 'im before, mostly so I know not to mess wit' 'im.  I seen 'im attacking some greedy fools once... swallowed five whole with one gulp, knocked three others right out o' the deeps and into the sky wit' 'is tail, and boiled the other two t' death wit' 'is fiery tongue," Ironguts explains, looking rather impressed at the memory.  Seraphina seems a bit discomforted by his easy explaination, though she watches Undinar with an intense gaze.


----------



## Zerth (Dec 3, 2004)

*Tiana*

"So, is there any way around the serpent without fighting it?" Tiana asks after listening to Undinar and Irongut speak. "Like Undinar said, we just need some of that sacred water, we don't need to upset the guardian, if that's possible at all."


----------



## silentspace (Dec 4, 2004)

Invelion nods at Tiana in agreement.

"Maw big enough to swallow five whole in one gulp, tail that can knock you into the sky, and a fiery tongue that boils you to death.  Sounds pretty tough to me.  Perhaps Rappai can communicate with it, though.  It's worth a shot, at least."

"As a precaution, I have a minor spell which can protect us against fire, but I will need to rest to prepare it.  It's not that powerful a spell, but I will prepare it for as many here as want it.  Are we resting here, or moving on?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 4, 2004)

"Maybe you could git aroun' it..." Ironguts considers, and then looks at Seraphina.  She nods and smiles.  "If yer just lookin' fer the spring... Seraphina's people know a way to get pretty close without disturbin' 'im.  They have some caves that go near, they use 'em t' go t' one o' their shrines.  Ye might have to hold 'im off a bit, but you wouldn't have to fight him long to git t' where you're going," Ironguts offers.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 7, 2004)

[Sorry for my long absence. My life is a bit complicated by now.]

"Mmm, the beast don't ever sleep? Can't we trade somethin' for the water? And what if one o' Seraphina's people go take it? The beast gonna attack him too?"

Harry is clearly not keen on the idea of 'holding off' a creature that dangerous. Usually he prefers more... stealthy approaches.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 8, 2004)

"I think it might be best to discuss this with Seraphina's people, unless you speak for them Mr. Irongut. If that is the case then no offence was meant, but they might best know what they can offer in the way of assistance.  I would not want to ask too much without dealing with them directly." Undinar says, not liking where the conversation is going, with Harry's father promising things from other people.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 13, 2004)

"Th' beast is clever-like, but it ain't smart.  Ye can't trade wit it.  But ye kin ask Seraphina's people yerself, if ye be minded to.  Come on, back in t' pipe we go!" Irongut says with a laugh, pointing to the sideways waterfall.  Seraphina simply smiles at the others, waving a hand in reassurance.


----------



## Keia (Dec 13, 2004)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric*

Rappai listened to the interactions, waiting for their resolution.  She knew that the group would be going to meet Seraphina's people after everything was resolved.

_'Sometimes Rappai believes it is difficult being a seer,'_ Rappai thought.  She nodded at Jarrijan, indicating it was time to go.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 13, 2004)

Undinar returned Seraphina's smile and took the lead, jumping back into the sideways waterfall first. He sincerely hoped that her people might be of some help in this as attacking such a legendary creature sounded like it would be something to avoid.


----------



## Zerth (Dec 13, 2004)

_Here we go again_ Tiana thought and jumped in the waterfall after Irongut and Undinar disappeared from her sight.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 13, 2004)

"You would have thought these people could come up with a more civilised way of travelling around the place..."  Mourn grumbles to Thorik.  The weasel chuckles at the comment, sending ripples along the length of it's near-transparent body.

"Ah well, here goes..."  Mourn holds his nose and once more steps forwards into the waterfall.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 16, 2004)

*With an exhilerating ride faster than almost anything you've ever experienced, you suddenly arrive in a huge body of water.  It would leave you breathless, if anyone was breathing air at this point. The waterfall shoots you out in the bottom of a large sea... or lake.  Nearby you see cunningly carved caves decorated with living coral.  Around and through them swim other people like Seraphina.  She looks far more at home here than anywhere else, and beckons you to come closer.*

"Come, come to my home.  We will try to answer your questions, such as they may be," she says in dulcet tones.


----------



## Zerth (Dec 16, 2004)

Tiana was startled first, when she was totally submerged and only able to breathe water. But soon the ever-cheerful woman was enjoying and marveling the wonders of the underground home of Seraphina's people.

 "Thank you," she replied shortly to the invitation, ready to follow Seraphina.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 16, 2004)

Invelion smiles at Seraphina. As he swims with her through the city, he says "Thank you for your help. Your home is most marvelous and beautiful!"


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 16, 2004)

Undinar smiles at the site before him. "Indeed, my friend speaks true. This city is beautiful.  It reminds me of home, the elves who brought me into their family had a city such as this, though never with such a fantastic transportation system." He follows Seraphina as she leads them into the city, glad to be back underwater where everything made so much more sense.  It made him a little homesick to think of the family he left behind.  But it was another reminder that he would soon be able to join his grandfather in a palace so much more grand than any he had seen on Faerun.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 18, 2004)

*Seraphina gives another smile at Invelion and Undinar's compliments, and waves for them to follow her through the waters.  She swims slowly for the sake of her guests, and in good time, you all arrive in a curiously round chamber that seems to have been made from a gigantic oyster shell.  There's a small round window on one side, and Seraphina points to it.*

"This is the chamber of the Ancient One.  From here we can see him, and see if he moves, what his moods are.  Priests interpret his motions, and from these they can fortell famine and fortune.  Look through the window, and see your destination," she says softly.

*The window looks not out into the anenome garden surrounding the caves, but to what seems to be a walls of many different gem-like stones.  In a moment, you realize these are scales, scales of a massive serpant-like creature laying in a pile of coils upon coils.  Underneath him, the sea floor at his edges shows an opal-like shine, and bubbles wreath his frame.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 21, 2004)

Undinar's heart jumps as he glimpses the object of his quest. "Is that the spring, Seraphina?" he asks in haste.  His excitement is obvious.  "Friends, the destination for our quest is in sight, come and look at our goal."  He watches for a few moments before turning to Seraphina again, "Do you know if he has moved recently?"


----------



## Jarval (Dec 21, 2004)

"Dear gods, that's quite a dragon indeed..."  Mourn looks out at the creature, obviously impressed.  He turns to the prince, a deep frown furrowing his brow.

"Undinar, I fear that the protective magics I can muster will be of little use against a wyrm of this size, and if my assumptions are correct, many of my offensive spells will do nothing more than bounce off its scales.  We should proceed with all caution, as I am certain that we will be hard pressed to even delay that creature for more than a minute.


----------



## Zerth (Dec 23, 2004)

"Do we have to go through it's chamber?" Tiana asks. "Cunning it must be, but you said it's not that intelligent. Maybe we could trick it somehow?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 23, 2004)

"He has not moved too recently.  I think he may hunt soon, and then he will leave the spring.  There are chambers, underwater caves that go near the spring.  We harvest plants that grow about it when he is away," Seraphina explains.


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 23, 2004)

"Perhaps a more clandestine approach would work best. If we could get close via these under ground caves and then just sneak out and fill this vial while he is away then all is accomplished with the least amount of risk." replies Undinar considering the options.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 27, 2004)

"I think operating covertly sounds like a very good idea."  Mourn agrees enthusiastically.  "And I do have a suggestion.  If I accompany whoever makes the trip to the spring (with all due wards, of course), should the Ancient One return while we are out there, I could teleport myself and perhaps two others to safety.  Indeed, I could even return us to Mezro, although I am rather loathe to abandon the rest of our little group here.  Invelion, do you have anything in the way of transportation magics in your own repertoire?"

"Lady Seraphina, for how long is the Ancient One absent when he goes to hunt?  The more precisely we can judge our window of opportunity, the better our plans can be.  Oh, and can he fly?  I have found that an aerial capability can provide one with a significant advantage against a ground-bound foe."


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 29, 2004)

"Mourn, I am not sure that we will the chance to deal with him out in the air, given how deep I imagine his lair is beneath the lake surface.  Hopefully our swimming abilities will grant us the mobility that you seek, though I would imagine that he too is quite quick underwater.  Your teleportation magics sound like a very good idea, any one else know of such spells, they might make our escape all the more expedient." replies Undinar.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 30, 2004)

"Yes, I can also use teleportation magic. I can teleport 550 lbs, which could be two or three people, depending on their weight. So getting out might be easier than getting in."

Invelion considers for a moment.

"I might be able to get some of us in with a dimension door too."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 30, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "Lady Seraphina, for how long is the Ancient One absent when he goes to hunt? The more precisely we can judge our window of opportunity, the better our plans can be. Oh, and can he fly? I have found that an aerial capability can provide one with a significant advantage against a ground-bound foe."



  "He is a good hunter, and many tribes drive creatures to him for him to feed upon.  He will not be away long, perhaps half a day.  The Ancient One cannot fly, but the water itself shields him from attacks from the air or earth.  And in water he reigns supreme," she explains.


----------



## Zerth (Dec 30, 2004)

"I hope we don't have to face the guardian at all. I'll be pretty useless, if we get into a fight. I can't use my whip underwater and my rapier is not much against a beast of that size," Tiana says. "In addition, I'm not a very good swimmer, so I'm going to stick close to one of you spellcasters and do what little I can to protect you."


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 30, 2004)

"I, too hope that we can avoid that confrontation.  With our escape plan in place all we can do is try.  We should have a contingency plan just in case we are cornered by the Ancient One.  I dont want anyone to charge in uneccessarily while some attempt to flee.  My suggestion would be to try and retreat to somewhere it might have a hard time using it's mobility to its advantage, such as a small cave or crevice. From there those of us capable of holding it off will do so until the wizards can teleport us out of the area.  It should only take a few moments to gather the water from the spring, so hopefully we wont be cut off from that before we have to flee." adds Undinar.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 3, 2005)

"I would suggest we try to avoid confined areas, if at all possible.  If this wyrm has a breath of any potency, we would be better split into two or more groups so as to reduce the harm he can inflict at any given moment."  Mourn reasons.

"But if he is to be away for half a day, I see us having little problem in making our way to the spring, retrieving the water you seek, and removing ourselves from the vicinity with all due haste.  In addition, if we are to face the Ancient One is combat, I would rather we do it out of the water.  Fire magics may drive him off, but they are unlikely to function well in this environment, perhaps even less given the unknown properties of the spring itself."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 5, 2005)

"Two teams might be the best solution, especially with the two of you capable of using teleportation magics.  Perhaps we should try to maximize the use of those two spells by splitting into two groups now depending on how many of us each of you can carry.  I understand your resistance to fighting underwater and in small places, but unfortunately I believe the wyrm's lair is underwater and we need to go in to get to the spring.  Given the choice, above water sounds like a viable idea, but how do we get him out there? and do we even need to if we can get the spring water and get out?" Undinar says, trying to work together with everyone to come up with a concrete plan.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 5, 2005)

"I can transport a similar weight to Invelion, so I can manage to transport two or three others."  Mourn elaborates.  "As for being underwater or in confined spaces, I realize the necessity of such actions.  However, if the Ancient One returns while we are still in his lair, we should use magic to retreat above ground immediately.  But, luck being with us, we may get in and out without any such requirement being placed upon us."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 5, 2005)

Undinar looks at the assembled group sizing each one up. "Okay agreed, if we have to fight lets do whatever we can to take that fight to the surface.  Of course we all hope that we do not have to actually fight that thing.  I still think that two smaller groups would be best, that way we are not scrambling to get teleported out with that monster bearing down on us.  Mourn, Harry and I will stick to you like glue and Tiana, Rappai and Jarrijan will stay close to Invelion. If we signal the retreat Mourn and Invelion will grab those who are with them and teleport where? Back here? Rappai's Village? the shore above? or all the way back to Mezro?"


----------



## Zerth (Jan 6, 2005)

"Sounds like a decent plan to me," Tiana cuts in the dialog between Undinar and Mourn. "If we have seriously wounded, then the target of the teleport should be any place where we can get help quickly. Otherwise back here or the shore above should be safe enough," she adds.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 10, 2005)

Invelion nods, agreeing with Tiana and the others. "I like Mourn's plan. Get in and out quick. Still, if we have the time, let's prepare ourselves as best we can. I can prepare the Endure Elements spell.  It's a weak spell, but it's better than nothing. Does anyone else have protective magics we can use to increase our survival chances?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 19, 2005)

*Irongut listens to the plans being made, shaking his head slightly, as Seraphina looks out to see the Ancient One.*

"Ye be far more organized than any crew I ever sailed with.  I'd be happy t' have you on me ship any day!" he says in admiration.

OOC - If you are all about ready, I can move this along.  As I understand it, the two mages are teleporting everyone to the spring when the Ancient One leaves, you're bagging some water, and then going back to Mezro?  What about Jalaro?  Or Erik?  What about Rappai and Jarrijan?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 19, 2005)

_[ooc: hehe oops, forgot about Jalaro.  Right then I think we may need to teleport to the surface and make our way out via the way we came in.  Vis-a-vis getting into the lair I believe that we were going to take the offered secret routes Seraphina had mentioned as opposed to teleporting in.  Best save the teleports for the escape I think.]_

"Always best to be prepared, especially against something that looks so big." says Undinar, half in jest.


----------



## Zerth (Jan 24, 2005)

*Tiana is ready to proceed, but she will wait for the magic-users to discuss about spells they're going to use.*


----------



## silentspace (Jan 28, 2005)

Invelion, seeing no other spellcasters volunteering, goes to rest. He will drop all first level spells except for mage armor and prepare endure elements 5 times. He will cast one on himself, and has 4 available for whoever wants it.

*Spells Prepared:*
_DC 16 +spell level_
0th: Daze, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Resistance
1st: Endure Elements, Endure Elements x4, Mage Armor
2nd: Endurance, Endurance, Invisibility, Mirror Image x2, Snilloc's Snowball Storm
3rd: Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Fireball x4
4th: Dimension Door, Improved Invisibility, Polymorph Self, Shadow Conjuration
5th: Cloudkill, Summon Monster V, Teleport
6th: Chain Lightning, Disintegrate


----------



## silentspace (Jan 28, 2005)

Invelion also has an endurance spell he will cast on whoever wants it.


----------



## Keia (Jan 28, 2005)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*

These are the invocations that Rappai was granted by Is-aycha.  She will discuss if any changes should be requested before she slept.  She can scry into the area if possible and necessary.

*Spells Prepared:*
Domains: 1st: Identify, 2nd: Augury, 3rd: Fly, 4th: Scrying, 5th: Teleport, 6th: Find the Path
0th: Create Water, Detect Magic (x2), Detect Poison, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
1st: Bless, Comprehend Languages, Divine Favor (x 2), Faith Healing, Wield skill
2nd: Augury, Bear’s Endurance, Bull’s Strength (x2), Hold Person, Silence
3rd: Blindness, Daylight, Magic Circle vs. Evil, Remove Disease, Water Breathing x 2
4th: Know Vulnerabilities, Neutralize Poison, Recitation, Freedom of Movement
5th: Bear’s Heart, Flame Strike, True Seeing
6th: Harm, Heal

In the morning, Rappai will roll the bones of the oracle.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Undinar nods as each spellcaster discusses their spell selection, a little lost in providing leadership in that particular area. "Whatever benefitial enchantments you have for us is much appreciated."

_[ooc: are we ready to go then?]_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2005)

*Thusly confused, the party asks Seraphina to show them to the caverns and passageways her people use to pass by the Ancient One.  She tells you that the caverns were once the body of a huge sea serpant, a predescesor of the Ancient One, now hollowed out and turned to coral by time.*

*Going as near as you dare to the Ancient One, you wait until the vast serpent uncoils, seemingly miles of jeweled scales and thick muscle, and majestically undulates towards the surface.  Now that it has moved, you see your goal in sight.  A majestic spring pulses from the sea floor, bubbles of all colors rising from it, spewing water of every color water has ever been out into Lake Tikara.*

OOC - You're about a hundred yards from the spring.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Undinar watches the immense dragon in its element in awe at both it's size and beauty.  Undinar wonders if his grandfather had ever met such a creature before in his travels.  He motions the others to hold until he can see that the serpent has moved off.*

*Once it looks like the serpent is well out of sight, Undinar motions the two groups to move in.  He decides not to launch himself forward, leading Mourn and Harry towards the goal at a pace they can keep up with.  His hands move to the vial at his belt, making sure it is ready for a quick dunk in the spring.*


----------



## Zerth (Feb 7, 2005)

*Tiana sticks close to Invelion, just in case there's a need to teleport away quickly.*

_So is this it? Is it going to be this easy, _she thinks to herself, when Undinar starts approaching the sacred pool of water. She stays alert for any surprises (Spot +15).


----------



## silentspace (Feb 8, 2005)

Before going in, Invelion will cast his five Endure Elements on everyone save Jarrijan. He will also cast Endurance on Tiana.


----------



## Keia (Feb 8, 2005)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric*

Rappai will cast _Bear's Heart _ on everyone before they head out as it only lasted a few minutes at most.  _Bull's Strength _ on Jarrijan and Undinar, and _water breathing_ on everyone (split among two spells).  Finally a _Wield skill (Swim)_ and _Freedom of Movement_ on herself and she is as ready as she can be . . .



Spells remaining:
Domains: 1st: Identify, 2nd: Augury, 3rd: Fly, 4th: Scrying, 5th: Teleport, 6th: Find the Path
0th: Create Water, Detect Magic (x2), Detect Poison, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
1st: Bless, Comprehend Languages, Divine Favor (x 2), Faith Healing,
2nd: Augury, Bear’s Endurance, Hold Person, Silence
3rd: Blindness, Daylight, Magic Circle vs. Evil, Remove Disease,
4th: Know Vulnerabilities, Neutralize Poison, Recitation, 
5th: Flame Strike, True Seeing
6th: Harm, Heal


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 9, 2005)

Undinar is very appreciative of the spells that Rappai and Invelion have cast on him. He sincerely hopes that they will not have to use them.  With a good plan and quick action, hopefully this mission will be an easy one.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 19, 2005)

*The group swims towards the bright spring, bouyed by spells and confidence of sound planning.  Vial at the ready, the group swims up to the spring, feeling a sense of heat coming off of it.  Even as Undinar scoops up a vial of water and stoppers it, everyone feels a great shudder in the water.  Far away you see the coils of the Ancient One descending toward you, racing to protect his spring.  Everyone prepares to flee, but the water contracts around you, suddenly propelling you up through the water at amazing spells.  You pass the very startled beak of the Ancient One as you rocket out of Lake Tikara and are flung higher and higher into the air.  With a slow sensation, you peak in the air and begin to fall.  Below you the lake looks like something on a map...  You are very very high and falling very very fast...*


----------



## Keia (Feb 19, 2005)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric/Divine Oracle (Jarrijan, Grippli Monk)*

Rappai did her best to invoke the blessing of Fly upon herself.  Then assuming there is yet time, she will race throug hthe air to others and invoke a teleport for the both (or three) of them.

_'Rappai is not strong enough to carry anyone while in flight,_ Rappai thought.  _'Can only hope to touch and retreat to safe haven . . . away from angry serpent.'_


----------



## Zerth (Feb 19, 2005)

*Tiana finds herself absolutely helpless as she is flung upwards with tremendous speed. She can do nothing, but accept the invevitable.*

_Is this how it ends? I hope Undinar got the water..._


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 19, 2005)

Stoppering the vial before any of the spring water can escape, Undinar is alarmed at the sudden burst that throws everyone skyrocketing into the air.  After a few moments of flailing about, he tries to shout, "STICK TO YOUR MAGE" and does his best to follow his own advice and maneuver over to Mourn.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 19, 2005)

"Grab on!"  Invelion tries desperately to reach the others before they plummet to their deaths.  He could try to fly using his carpet, but that would only hold 300 lbs, he could save more if he could reach the others and teleport...  Knowing he won't survive the fall, he will teleport out grabbing whoever he can...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 27, 2005)

"Whooo-hoooo! Seven thousan' devils o'the sea!"
Mad Harry, true to his name sake, is utterly enjoying the ride. He's sure the Smiling Lady will watch upon him in this new exciting adventure. He guesses all the questions he had for his father will have to wait. Oh, well, he's alive and happy and that's what counts.
He puts the Kiss of the Sea safe in a pocket of his knapsack so he has both his hands free, and with a crazy laughter he dives to grab Invelion's arm.
"Mateys of me heart, was this suppos' to happen?"


OOC: I'm very sorry, but when subscriptions were lost I lost track of this thread.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 27, 2005)

*Everyone screams towards the earth, some more enthusiastically than others.  As everyone with the power tries to grab onto others to teleport them to safety, they realize that the descent is beginning to slow, even though they are still far from the ground.  A call from above brings attention upward, and Undinar suddenly realizes there are air elementals above them.*

"Children, nearly lost in the winds of time is the last occasion when someone tempted fate by trying to tickle the Water Dragon.  Yet the kin of an ally is the one that does it, and it amuses me to tweak the Dragon's nose.  Tell me, what miracle is needed that you seek to take the Dragon's water?" a breathless, airy voice whispers to everyone.  Your descent has slowed enough that you are nearly stopped, though the constant whipping of the wind makes it hard to tell.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 28, 2005)

Trying his best to stand tall on the currents of wind, Undinar shouts, "We have travelled here to take the water from the Spring of Umbatoa, over which the Water Dragon guards, at the behest of my grandfather.  King Madripos, a Marid from the plane of Water is my grandfather and he has quested me with the task of bringing this water to his court." Undinar does his best to take the responsibility of the quest, as it really is his.


----------



## Zerth (Feb 28, 2005)

*Tiana, who was trying to reach Invelion's hand while falling down is very much surprised by the air elementals and the sudden stop of their fall. She looks up to the elementals waiting how they will answer to Undinar.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 4, 2005)

"Madripos!  That old windbag, I never suspected him of having such far-flung kin like you.  You and your friends intrigue me, Undinar.  I would ask a boon for helping old Madripos get his water.  I can pluck you from the waters here only because the spring is composed of all four elements, and any with the power and concentration can tap its power, to a point.  However, I cannot enter water or earth without risking dire peril.  My youngest granddaughter has been snatched away from me by forces of water and earth, and taken under the sea.  As you go to Madripos, I beg you to save her.  I knew anyone willing to tackle the Water Dragon would have the bravery and resources to go where I cannot tread," the air elemental says in a booming voice.


----------



## silentspace (Mar 4, 2005)

Invelion bounces around a bit, testing the air that's cushioning them and keeping them safe from falling.  As the air creature makes its request, Invelion ventures to ask "Your granddaughter was snatched by the Water Dragon? How come? What does the Water Dragon want with her?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 5, 2005)

"If it was indeed you how plucked us from the very dragon's jaws then we are in your debt.  You say that the earth and water spirits have your granddaughter imprisonned?  All of us hope that you do not mean that the Water Dragon is the one who has her.  Where are these spirits?" replies Undinar, hoping that Invelion is wrong about the air spirit wanting us to tackle the Water Dragon head on.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 5, 2005)

"No, it is not the Water Dragon that has her.  Aymara has been taken to the depths of the Trackless Sea, west of the Mother-of-Mists isle," he says softly.


----------



## Zerth (Mar 6, 2005)

_Oh great. Another trek underwater. Well, I guess that's the way it's gonna be, _Tiana thinks to herself while listening the others speak.


----------



## Keia (Mar 9, 2005)

Undinar said:
			
		

> "If it was indeed you how plucked us from the very dragon's jaws then we are in your debt.  You say that the earth and water spirits have your granddaughter imprisonned?  All of us hope that you do not mean that the Water Dragon is the one who has her.  Where are these spirits?" replies Undinar, hoping that Invelion is wrong about the air spirit wanting us to tackle the Water Dragon head on.




Rappai waited until after the air spirits had spoken before asking her question to Undinar.  "Rappai would know if Undinar has recovered that which he sought?  If so, then Rappai has completed the bargain with the tall ones and would return to her tribe.  Jarrijan and Rappai have much to accomplish yet.  Our path is not the same as yours," Rappai commented.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 15, 2005)

Undinar reaches to the vial, checking to see that the stopper is on tight, "Yes, I have the water that we came for.  Thank you Rappai, Jarrijan for helping us on our quest.  Your visions have aided us immensely.  Please if you or the tribe have any need of us let us know." Undinar is sad to see Rappai leave, as she was one of the most colourful individuals he had met on this trek.

To the rest of the group, "I cannot force any of you come, but I feel we have a debt to this water spirit for helping us escape from the jaws of the dragon.  I will help him rescue his daughter, will any of you join me for another adventure?"


----------



## Zerth (Apr 12, 2005)

"Farewell, Rappai and Jarrijan! May good luck always shine on you!" Tiana bids her farewell to the two grippli, who had been good trustworthy companions.

"Count me in. I've not traveled this far to chiken out, when things start getting really interesting," Tiana says raising her hand, when Undinar asks for volunteers.


----------



## Keia (Apr 12, 2005)

*Rappai, Grippli Cleric*

With her commitment released, Rappai bowed to the tall one Undinar, and said, "Rappai will think well of the journey we have had together.  If Rappai receives a warning or message from Is-aycha comes concerning you tall ones, Rappai will try to get the message to you."

Rappai thanked each of the tall ones personally and granted them the blessings of Is-aycha for the remainder of their travels.  Then, with a look to Jarrijan and a nod to the others, Rappai invoked a _Teleport_ back to her village.

The real work was about to begin for Rappai.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 13, 2005)

After Rappai has departed, Undinar pauses for a moment, before nodding to Tiana and looking to the others, "Well? Anyone else up for another quest?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 13, 2005)

*Rappai and Jarrijan vanish in a flash of green light, leaving behind the scent of water and foliage.  Now the group hangs in the air, an expectant air elemental waiting to hear the group's concensus.*

"I can bring you to where my granddaughter was last seen.  But if you have obligations to discharge, I could at least speed them along, if that is necessary," he offers quickly.  Jalaro was still waiting at the edge of the lake, with a small fortune in trade goods she has pledged to bring back to Obar.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 13, 2005)

"Thank you for the offer, we may need to take you up on it.  Our companions on the edge of the lake would like word from us as well as muscle for the return trip.  In addition I would like to convey any of my group who is no longer continuing to some relative safety.  Please give us a moment more to deliberate." replies Undinar to the air spirit.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 18, 2005)

*Aaaaand thusly confused, the party is alighted next to a very startled Jalaro in order to tell her what has happened.  The air spirit waits patiently, taking the time to explain a little more of his situation as you ponder.*

"My granddaughter was kidnapped in order to be used against me.  We elementals sometimes play political power games such as you mortals do.  Guban and Marios, elemental lords of earth and water, have captured Aymara to make certain I do not press my advantages on the Inner Planes," the air spirit tells you.  "When she asks you who you come from, tell her the name Shassar.

"Could you tell a very confused snake-kin what in the name of Ubtao is going on?!" Jalaro finally manages to get out.  Curiously the anklies don't seem to be too worried by Shassar.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 19, 2005)

Invelion grins at Jalaro. "It looks like our adventures will be continuing. Jalaro, have you experience of the Trackless Sea, west of the Mother-of-Mists isle?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2005)

"Very little I'm afraid.  I'm not much of a sea traveler.  The jungle is my home and my birthplace," she confesses, her eyes wide as she takes in the massive air elemental.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2005)

"It is good to see you again Jalaro, for a few moments down beneath the water we thought we may have already said our goodbyes.  Thanks to this very helpful spirit we have managed to escape the clutches of the dragon with the water I needed. Now, though we have a debt to repay.  

As you mention that you know not of the sea beyond the jungle, I think it may be best to escort you back to the city. You are certainly welcome to join us, but I fear that the next part of our journey will take us deep beneath the ocean waves." says Undinar upon rejoining Jalaro.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2005)

*Jalaro shakes her head.*

"No, I'm afraid I know little of the ocean, and only desire to remain in Chult.  I wish you luck on your quest...  Ah... are we going to travel back in the normal way?" she asks tentatively, glancing at the air elemental again.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 24, 2005)

Invelion pats one of the anklies as he waits for everything to get sorted out.


----------



## Zerth (Apr 26, 2005)

"Well, we seem to be having a shortage of volunteers," Tiana says with hands on her hips.  "I must say I'm a little worried - yeah, *me* worried, that's right - about the underwater stuff and all. You know, with Rappai and her spells gone, how am I going to survive down there? I'm not even a very good swimmer," she adds laughing briefly.

OOC: Are we down to just three players? Lichtenheart and Keia dropped out and I don't think Jarval's been with us for awhile...


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 26, 2005)

"I think another trek throught the jungle would be acceptable as I don't know if our new ally could transport all of us together with the supplies and dinosaurs. Invelion do you have anything that might help Tiana when we go underwater again?" replies Undinar.

[ooc: yeah I think we are just three.  Isida, do you want to recruit more? or shall we try to work with just the three?]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

OOC - Already on it, I have recruiting up as we speak.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2005)

*It is finally decided that your group will travel by foot back to Mezro, drop off Jarrijan and Rappai, pick up Erik, allow those that need to depart to do so, and to recruit new adventurers to help with the rescue of Shassar's granddaughter.  When all was in readiness, they were to hire a ship and head to the west of the Mother-of-Mists Isles, where Shassar would find the group again and guide them further.  Mad Harry has decided to stay with his father and catch up on years' worth of news.  Mourn has inexplicably vanished, leaving behind an odd note that he has gone to explore other planes.  Tiana expresses that she has no experience at sea and will be more of a hinderance than a help, and will be departing company at Mezro.  Undinar and Invellion are the only two left of the group, so they will have to find many more to assist them in thier rescue.*

*The trip back is far less exciting, as the tribes of wild dwarves and grippli guard your path for you and help prevent unwanted visitors.  You pick up Erik and head back to Mezro.  There he and Tiana take their leave, and Jalaro takes the trade goods back to Obar.  When Undinar indicates he's in need of some adventurers to accompany him on a different quest, Obar says he'll try to find some reliable people for you, for a small fee of ten gold.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2005)

deleted.


----------



## Wilphe (May 16, 2005)

Mezro.

No matter how often Gudenny came back here it still excited her. Not because it was far away and exotic, but because it was one of those places where you could see nature in all it's glory. Compared to the dry barrenness of Calmishan this was paradise indeed. It might be slightly too hot for most Rashemi, but that did not concern her much - she had spent too long in the south - and here, at least, it was humid.

Here also there were spirits in the land she shared at least a distant kinship with; rather than the genies and their kith further north. She leant on the rail, breathed deeply and let the smell of the jungle and the city fill her nostrils.

Landing she picked her way through the docks and the markets, recognizing the occassional old friend and acquaintance as she did.
  "Olamo! How are your children. Doing fine?"
  "Azpuch, long time no see. How's the fishing?"
   That's a lot of time chatting, saying hello and finding out what rumours are running the streets and markets*. Eventually she does indeed get to the Rainbow Bird and greets Crilly, "Salut and well met. I do take it that your fine establishment is not so overbooked that you couldn't find rooms for myself and my friend here."

       Her friend is a short, powerful looking Rashemi male who appears to be having some trouble adjusting to the heat.

OOC: *Gather information check if I may. Base of 17


----------



## Erekose13 (May 16, 2005)

*As the group splits up, Undinar thanks each of them for their help on his quest. While little material wealth was acquired each of them departs with the items and dinosaur trophies they had picked up on the way.  He shakes their hands and extends and invitation to each of them to join them in his Grandfather’s palace on the Elemental Plane of Water.*

*Returning with Jalaro to Obar’s place, Undinar thanks the guide for helping them get to the lake and for acting as their interpreter in the cultures of Chult.  Undinar gives Obar the 10 gold without hesitation, knowing that the man will find the right people.  ”It is as always a pleasure to see you again.  It looks like I am in need of more trustworthy adventurers.  This time we will be traveling deep beneath the Trackless Sea, so underwater experience is definitely an asset. You can find Invelion and myself at the Rainbow Bird. Thank you again, Obar.” says Undinar before heading towards his favorite inn and the ever delicious mango juice.*


----------



## Manzanita (May 16, 2005)

*Julian Hemlock - half-aquatic elf rogue/shadowdancer*

Julian was nervous, but assumed his appearance concealed this.  With the practiced ease of an experienced assassin, he waited for his audience in Obar's study.  Julian wanted nothing more to do with the officials of Chult, their military leaders in particular, but he was not yet ready to leave the area.  He had much to learn yet from the shadowdancers.  And besides, where would he go?  He was a talanted man, and his services were worth paying for.  A little excursion away from the city would be just the ticket, and help him accumulate some cash if he were to leave.  Surely Obar would have something along these lines...


----------



## TroyXavier (May 17, 2005)

*Nick-Gnome Rogue/Sorceror/Artificer*

Nick stretched as he woke up.  He had heard that many things of interest were happening in Mezro.  He was also hoping to find some new inventions and perhaps find another artificer to trade secrets.   He climbed to the top of the deck to watch as the ship pulled into port.  He disembarked from the ship.   He then walked to a local and asked where adventurers in the city tended to gather.  Once he finds out, he will head for that spot.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2005)

Gudenny said:
			
		

> "Salut and well met. I do take it that your fine establishment is not so overbooked that you couldn't find rooms for myself and my friend here."



  "Of course we do!  Welcome back Gudenny.  I will send Loktar up with a snack for you.  Here's the key to the Blue room," Crilly says with a smile.  Loktar is one of her serving boys, and he'll be up with fresh fruit once the two are settled.  The Blue room is one of the coolest in the Rainbow Bird, painted in bright sky blue with many gauzy blue hangings to deflect the heat.  After settling in and having a bit of star fruit, you can wander down to the common room and talk with the locals.  A bit of silver and gold lubricates a few reluctant talkers, and after an hour or so you can get all the local news and gossip.

*The newest graduates from the wizard's college are now seeking employment or returning to their home villages, so the price for basic spell services and magical items is quite low right now.  A couple of merchants are talking about how someone or group of someones has been stealing fish from the market for the last five days in a row.  Very peculiar.  A tribe of wild dwarves has arrived with a great deal of hunting trophies for sale.  Obar the merchant has just had a large shipment of exotic trade goods from distant tribes come in.  In addition, Obar is looking for adventurers for an unspecified adventure.*

~~~~~



			
				Julian said:
			
		

> Julian was nervous, but assumed his appearance concealed this. With the practiced ease of an experienced assassin, he waited for his audience in Obar's study. Julian wanted nothing more to do with the officials of Chult, their military leaders in particular, but he was not yet ready to leave the area. He had much to learn yet from the shadowdancers. And besides, where would he go? He was a talanted man, and his services were worth paying for. A little excursion away from the city would be just the ticket, and help him accumulate some cash if he were to leave. Surely Obar would have something along these lines...



  *Obar came in a few moments later, a large man dressed in brightly colored robes of red and orange.  A flat cap of the same colors topped his head, and matching dyed sandles were wrapped around his feet.  Julian waited where his back was against the wall, where he had a good view of both the large windows (covered with gauzy curtains against the heat) and the door.  Obar came in and nodded to Julian before sitting at his desk.*

"Ah welcome Julian, it is good to see you again.  As it happens, I do have some work in the offing... if you don't mind getting wet.  This group is traveling by boat and then will be going under the waves.  It's a rescue mission of a sort, long-term, and with fair booty to be captured.  Are you interested?" Obar says with a smile, folding his large hands across his large belly.

~~~~~



			
				Nick said:
			
		

> Nick stretched as he woke up. He had heard that many things of interest were happening in Mezro. He was also hoping to find some new inventions and perhaps find another artificer to trade secrets. He climbed to the top of the deck to watch as the ship pulled into port. He disembarked from the ship. He then walked to a local and asked where adventurers in the city tended to gather. Once he finds out, he will head for that spot.



  *One of the red-clad guards can tell him that adventurers tend to gather in an inn known as the Shark's Tail, down near the docks.  However, he adds, it's known that a local merchant is looking for experienced adventurers.  He directs you to Obar's Emporium.  As you draw near, you can see that there's a large stable on one side where huge armored lizards with club-like tails are getting scrubbed clean by a green-faced woman.*


----------



## Wilphe (May 17, 2005)

_Stealing fish? Could be amusing to help crack that one. I think however that I shall see what Obar is up to; see if it keeps us around and busy for a bit._

     Gudenny will seek out Obar and see what he requires.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> _Stealing fish? Could be amusing to help crack that one. I think however that I shall see what Obar is up to; see if it keeps us around and busy for a bit._
> 
> Gudenny will seek out Obar and see what he requires.



  *As you draw near to Obar's Emporium, you see an animated gnome jangling with dozens of odd devices striding in the same direction.  Jalaro is tending anklies in the stable attached to the emporium, and she looks up at both, squinting against the sun.*


----------



## Manzanita (May 17, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Ah welcome Julian, it is good to see you again.  As it happens, I do have some work in the offing... if you don't mind getting wet.  This group is traveling by boat and then will be going under the waves.  It's a rescue mission of a sort, long-term, and with fair booty to be captured.  Are you interested?" Obar says with a smile, folding his large hands across his large belly.




*Julian's face remains expressionless.8

"A rescue mission, eh?"  *He begins to pick the dirt out his nails with his dagger.*  "I might be interested in that.  Who would we be rescuing, and from whom?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2005)

"You'll be rescuing a princess from a powerful lord, which is all I'm at liberty to say.  Your employer can tell you more," Obar says with a quirk on his lips.


----------



## Manzanita (May 18, 2005)

*Julian Hemock*

"I'm not interested in making powerful enemies.  Any more than I have to anyway.  But a princess and a lord sounds like an even trade.  Sure.  I'll do it."


----------



## TroyXavier (May 18, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "
> *One of the red-clad guards can tell him that adventurers tend to gather in an inn known as the Shark's Tail, down near the docks.  However, he adds, it's known that a local merchant is looking for experienced adventurers.  He directs you to Obar's Emporium.  As you draw near, you can see that there's a large stable on one side where huge armored lizards with club-like tails are getting scrubbed clean by a green-faced woman.*





"Thank you, much obliged."   *Nick then gathers his gear, and heads over to the Emporium to see what's going on.*   "Hello, I was directed here.    Something about a merchant recruiting adventurers.   I'm interested in that."


----------



## silentspace (May 18, 2005)

In the evening Invelion teleports out to Evermeet to check on any news, either at the University or with the Harpers. The next day he teleports back. 

Invelion walks through the city again, enjoying the signts and sounds of the city.  He breathed the hot humid air deep into his lungs as he listened to the bustle of the markets, mixed with the wild sounds of the jungle beyond the city walls. He loved this city more and more. Perhaps it was time to acquire a small vacation home here. Money was still tight, but perhaps this new adventure would put some coin in his purse. And even if it didn't, the wondrous sites he's beheld since coming to Chult were well worth it.

At the appointed time, he goes to meet Undinar for a drink.


----------



## Wilphe (May 19, 2005)

Gudenny will walk up and hail Jaralo, petting a few of the lizards as she does, "Hola! Is Obar about and is he taking visitors?"


----------



## Erekose13 (May 19, 2005)

*Undinar greets Invelion as he returns from his trip. "It looks like we are the only two who will help the spirit. Thank you for joining me once again.  I have contacted Obar to find us some new recruits.  I have no doubt that he will find us perfect candidates again."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2005)

Julian said:
			
		

> "I'm not interested in making powerful enemies. Any more than I have to anyway. But a princess and a lord sounds like an even trade. Sure. I'll do it."



  "Excellent.  Come on out here, I need to talk to Jalaro..." he begins as he gestures for Julian to preceed him out of the office.

*At the same time, Jalaro lifts up her head and sees Gudenny and Nick.  She smiles and pat the ankly, putting the big beast back into its "pasture."  She comes out, a broad smile on her lipless face.  She has the apperance of being very snake-like, with scaled skin, slits for a nose, yellow, slit-pupiled eyes, and a lipless mouth.*

"Welcome Gudenny!  I am pleased to see you again, and Obar will too.  You came for the job?" she says, directing her last comment at Nick.  "Good, good, very good.  Yes, Obar is taking visitors, and potential employees too.  Come in, he was talking to someone in his office, but it won't take too long..." she says cheerfully as she herds both into the crowded store.  It's crammed full of everything one would need for a jungle expedition, netting, ropes, machetes, tents, the works.  Coming out of his a door behind the counter is a large Chultan man wearing red and orange robes.  Just in front of him is an orange-haired half-elf with slightly scaled skin.

"Obar, you have visitors," Jalaro says politely.  The large man turns and catches sight of Gudenny and smiles.  "Good to see you Gudenny.  And Master Gnome, may I have the pleasure of your name?  I am Obar, owner of the Emporium."


----------



## Candide (May 22, 2005)

As Hrothgar woke from his dreams of battle, women and mead, he stretched. His large arms outsretched and mouth in a wide open yawn. It was as if a bear just woke up. I looked outside to see sunshine, and laughed deep to himself. _Another day to live and battle! _ He thinks with an innocent smile. Hrothgar gets dressed and left the ship, looking to find Nick the Gnome, his pint-sized pal.


----------



## TroyXavier (May 23, 2005)

"Nicodemus Tiberius Annakin Spellweaver Tinker Annarat, but you may call me Nick."  *the gnome extends his hand*   "I'm curious to make many new discoveries, so this offer has great interest to me."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2005)

Candide said:
			
		

> As Hrothgar woke from his dreams of battle, women and mead, he stretched. His large arms outsretched and mouth in a wide open yawn. It was as if a bear just woke up. I looked outside to see sunshine, and laughed deep to himself. _Another day to live and battle! _ He thinks with an innocent smile. Hrothgar gets dressed and left the ship, looking to find Nick the Gnome, his pint-sized pal.



  *Hrothgar, you learn from the captain that Nick has headed off into the Merchant's quarter.  Going in that direction, you notice the impressive amount of greenery in the city.  It seems as if the jungle is taking over the city in places.  Colorful birds fly through the sky, small monkeys and lemers leap through the trees, and tiny, jewel-colored frogs hop from leaf to leaf.  The scent of flowers and spices floats on the air, and the sun beats down on the square below.  The sound of singing, gongs, and bells fills the air, along with birdsong and the musical twitter of the Chultan tongue.  Red-kilted guards with spears patrol the streets, taking care of disputes and answering questions of forgieners.  A few moments' work determines that Nick has gone to a place called Obar's Emporium.  You spot him going inside with a pair of women, and catch him indoors introducing himself to an orange and red-robed man.*

~~~~



			
				TroyXavier said:
			
		

> "Nicodemus Tiberius Annakin Spellweaver Tinker Annarat, but you may call me Nick."  *the gnome extends his hand*   "I'm curious to make many new discoveries, so this offer has great interest to me."



  "Excellent.  I was telling Julian here about a job I have in the offing.  It is a rescue mission under the waves, to rescue a princess from a lord.  Your employer will actually have the specifics, I am merely finding reliable persons to recommend to him," Obar says jovially.


----------



## Wilphe (May 23, 2005)

"And may the blessings of Ubtao be upon you and your house Obar" Gudenny returns the greeting rather formally before getting down to business, "Rescueing a Princess? Sure to be a tale worth repeating and reporting. Anybody I know?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2005)

"I doubt you know her, this mission is unusual.  Nick, Julian, Gudenny, will you lay out your skills for each other.  I know Gudenny and Julian, but I'm certain Nick would like to know who he would be working with, and I would like to know a little bit more about you, Nick," Obar says, gesturing to some carved wood and rattan chairs on one side of the Emporium.


----------



## Manzanita (May 25, 2005)

*Julian Hemock*

Julian looks around as he speaks, meeting everyone's eyes and trying to guage their reactions.  "Call me Julian.  I am half sea-elf, which allows me to function equally well on land or underwater.  I have been trained as a spy and have some experience at it.  I haven't worked with groups much, but I'm looking forward to seeing just who Obar has gathered here."


----------



## TroyXavier (May 25, 2005)

"I doubt you know her, this mission is unusual. Nick, Julian, Gudenny, will you lay out your skills for each other. I know Gudenny and Julian, but I'm certain Nick would like to know who he would be working with, and I would like to know a little bit more about you, Nick," Obar says, gesturing to some carved wood and rattan chairs on one side of the Emporium.

"As you wish.    What would you like to know?"   Nick shifts a bit.   "I'm a tinkerer and inventor and I have a few talents and am looking to find some new designs."


----------



## Candide (May 25, 2005)

Hrothgar will look for the merchant's quarters to find his gnomish friend, while being bewildered by the strange surroundings. After finally finding the gnome he bursts out in joy Nichodemus! At last I have found you yes? No more searching around big city to find small friend. Hrothgar is happy, no? So, what you doing?" Hrothgar wouldn't think that he was interrupting any conversation.


----------



## Wilphe (May 25, 2005)

"There's nobilty in these parts I don't know about? Excellent, always eager to fill in any gaps in my knowledge," shu introduces herself more formally, "I am Gudenny, wychlaran of Rashemen; traveller, scholar, magician, diplomat and servant of nature."

       As Hrothgar turns up Gudenny looks at the new-comer, "Friend of yours Nick?"


----------



## TroyXavier (May 26, 2005)

*Nick glances up*  "Ahhh, yes, my friend from the boat.   I was wondering if I'd see you here."   *Nick then pulls out a few odd looking wires from his backpack and begins fiddling with them*  "Anything else you need to know?"


----------



## Wilphe (May 27, 2005)

Gudenny watches him, "Just one thing for the moment... What are  you doing exactly?"


----------



## TroyXavier (May 27, 2005)

"What do you mean?  Oh this?  Just some wires for a new device I'm playing with.   Haven't quite decided what I want it to be."


----------



## Wilphe (May 29, 2005)

"Then who do you know what you need to do?"


----------



## TroyXavier (May 29, 2005)

"I just do.  It's not something I can explain easily."   *Nick puts the stuff away.*  _I wonder when we're supposed to start. _ *He looks at the others before saying* "So shall we go?"


----------



## Candide (May 31, 2005)

Lead the way, little friend. HA HA!" Hrothgar remarks with a hardy laugh.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 1, 2005)

"Not a bad grouping of peoples, if I do say so myself.  And luck smiles upon me, for I hardly had to exert myself to bring you here.  Now, let me summon your employers so you can meet them, and they can explain in more detail," Obar says with a smile.  

*A messenger arrives shortly afterward in the Rainbow Bird, telling Undinar and Invelion that Obar has found several people to help them with their quest.  If they could stop by the Emporium to look them over and tell them about the mission, that would be excellent.  Assuming they decide to do so, Obar greets them heartily and gestures to the four people he's found.  One human woman and her barbarian-ish looking bodyguard, obviously from the north.  One half-aquatic elf with orange hair, one small gnome tinkering with Gond-knows-what, and a massive human with long moustaches, wearing fine chainmail and having the look of the North about him.*


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 1, 2005)

Gudenny looks at the prospoective employers with interest, certainly someone with an acquatic heritage - a planetouched perhaps - looks like a warrior of sorts; and an elf, perhaps a spell caster?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 1, 2005)

Undinar enters Obar's emporium ahead of Invelion stoping in front of the assembled crew. Undinar's skin is a deep sea green. He has small scales from the back of his neck to the base of his spine, they are a softer blue green color. His face, the front of his neck and his chest are a lighter shade of green. His hair is short kelp like strands of very dark green, it is usually swept back. He has deep black eyes and his hands and feet are slightly webbed. He wears his sharkskin armor which is a deep grey and covered with many small teeth. The trident he carries is a pale white and looks like it is made of bone. The tines are deadly sharp but it radiates an aura of peace and serenity.

"Greetings, I am Prince Undinar Deptholas, scion of the great King Madripos. My companion is Invelion.  We have recently concluded a quest to recover waters from a sacred spring deep in the jungles of Chult.  During our quest, we were aided by an elemental.  This elemental's daughter has been kidnapped and we now embark on a journey deep beneath the oceans to rescue her.

I thank you all for your interest in helping us, you will be well rewarded.  I would like to get a sense of what you bring to the quest, please introduce yourselves."


----------



## Candide (Jun 2, 2005)

"Hrothgar bring sword! Sword for everyone! and butt-kicking for goodness! Ha ha ha!" Hrothgar bellows. He laughs heavily, raising his arms in a "gung-ho" kind of fashion. "Hrothgar bring tiny gnome too! He very small but have big brains!" Hrothgar adds, pointing out size ratio of Nick to himself.


----------



## TroyXavier (Jun 2, 2005)

*Nick avoids thwacking his companion in the knee for the comment.* I'm Nicodemus Tiberius Annakin Spellweaver Tinker Annarat.  You may call me Nick.   I'm an inventor and tinkerer and have a few other skills that I think will be a great asset to the party."   *Nick demonstrates a few of the items he has along with them*   "I'm also good at taking out pesky opponents' knees."  *he chuckles after the comment*


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 2, 2005)

"I am Gudenny; I have a vaugely similar ancestry to yourself. I am bard, scholar, druid and diplomat."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 2, 2005)

*Juilan Hemlock*

Juilan gazes intently at Undinar.  When the gensai's gaze falls upon him, he speaks.  "Call me Julian.  I am a spy and assassin.  Looking for new line of work.  I specialize in waterborn action."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 2, 2005)

"It is a pleasure to meet all of you, Gudenny and Juilan, you both look like you would be at home in the water.  Hopefully our mission to rescue an elemental's daughter will grant you direction in your search Juilan.  Nick and Hrothgar we will be heading deep beneath the Trackless Sea, will that be a problem for either of you?" replies Undinar.


----------



## TroyXavier (Jun 3, 2005)

"I'll be fine.  I have an item that lets me breathe underwater."


----------



## Candide (Jun 3, 2005)

Hrothgar good. Magic potions he has the large Northman answers


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

"Of course if anyone needs extra items, I'm sure I could find a few that would be quite a bargain," Obar adds with a smile.  "And do you have a ship lined up for your journey?  I'm friends with several captains, as you well know."


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 5, 2005)

"I will not have that problem. Rezah, my bodyguard might, how long are you intending us to be underwater for, so that I might know how to prepare?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 6, 2005)

"Well, rescue missions tend to take more than ten minutes, but probably less than a day, unless you're traveling extensively underwater to avoid some surface hazard," Obar opins.  Jalaro looks at him curiously.


----------



## Candide (Jun 6, 2005)

"What ting are avoiding? Something need hitting? The squeeky wheel gets the kick!"  Hrothgar blurts out, his eyes alight at the idea of battle.

"Hrothgar's potions may not last long though....hmmmm" the big man says, and starts to think


----------



## TroyXavier (Jun 6, 2005)

*Nick grins* "Don't hurt yourself, big guy."


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 7, 2005)

"And who would we be rescueing her from? Somebody with significant resources I might venture. I'd just like to know what enemies I am making."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 9, 2005)

"I think we may need to get Hrothgar and Rezah something more to allow them to breathe underwater for long periods of time.  When all is in readiness, we are to hire a ship and head to the west of the Mother-of-Mists Isles, where the air elemental lord Shassar will find the us again and guide us further. We are the to travel deep beneath the Trackless Sea to rescue his daughter Aymara from Guban and Marios, elemental lords of earth and water." replies Undinar.


----------



## TroyXavier (Jun 10, 2005)

"I'm ready to go any time."  *Nick adjusts his cloak*  "Just tell me when we're leaving."


----------



## Candide (Jun 10, 2005)

Hrothgar would accept any amount of charity(so he could keep breathing fine underwater)


----------



## silentspace (Jun 11, 2005)

Invelion smiles at his new teammates as he steps forward. 

"Perhaps we can solve this problem working together. I can learn a new spell that will help those of us who need it breathe underwater. But it will be expensive. It will cost 375 gp to purchase a scroll of Water Breathing, and it will cost 300 gp for special magical inks to copy it into my spellbook. That is 675 gp, a lot for sure, but still less than the cost of a single potion of water breathing. Can anyone help contribute for this?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 12, 2005)

"Here is 300 coin towards the purchase of your spell Invelion." says Undinar.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 13, 2005)

"How are you going to get the spell to copy?  The college of wizardry here is rather... insular," Obar asks.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 14, 2005)

"Is that so, Obar? Pity. I've taken a liking to this city, was hoping to buy a little house and laboratory here, once I get the funds that is. If magic is hard to purchase here, then I will have to purchase it in Evermeet, or through my... _friends_." Invelion says, thinking of the Harpers.

"Unless... Obar, perhaps you might make some introductions for me? With your connections, I'm sure you must know someone here. I would love to meet some people here, and do a little business with new friends and neighbors."


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 16, 2005)

"It is a spell I am familiar with, though I doubt that would help you learn it. I will be preparing it for emergenices. I think, that unless it is a planned mission, I will be leaving Rezah on board your vessal," she gives a slight cough, "And while I do hate to be blunt I would be interested in knowing how were are to be compensated for our time and effort?"


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 21, 2005)

"It need not be money; introductions or contacts are equally acceptable. So to might be a reciprocal promise to do something for me."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 22, 2005)

"We can certainly offer each of you a full share of any treasure that we recover.  We will be travelling into the domain of the lords of water and earth, so I am sure there will be treasures like none of us have ever seen.  Any of you that wish to travel with me afterwards to meet King Madripos would be most welcome." replies Undinar.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 23, 2005)

*Julian Hemlock*

"I"m very interested in increasing my knowledge of the undersea and establishing contacts there.  Keep me in mind for your trip after this is done." he says to Undinar.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 23, 2005)

"That would seem to be an acceptable basis for me to join this expedition as a full partner," replies Gudenny, rather formally, matters having been settled to her satisfaction.


----------



## TroyXavier (Jun 23, 2005)

*Nick waits to find out when they're going to go*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 23, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> "Is that so, Obar? Pity. I've taken a liking to this city, was hoping to buy a little house and laboratory here, once I get the funds that is. If magic is hard to purchase here, then I will have to purchase it in Evermeet, or through my... _friends_." Invelion says, thinking of the Harpers.
> 
> "Unless... Obar, perhaps you might make some introductions for me? With your connections, I'm sure you must know someone here. I would love to meet some people here, and do a little business with new friends and neighbors."



  Obar shakes his head reluctantly.  "I have many contact, but not there.  Perhaps you may find one of the tribes of merfolk or tritons will be willing to let you purchase the spell," he offers.  "In the matter of ships, I know that the _Gabrielle_ is in dock right now.  It's a smaller ship, but trim and swift.  The captain is a Jar Bolin, Calishite fellow, with a crew of ten.  They do some... privateer work along the coasts.  The _Salty Rat_ will be docking in two days.  Large ship, sturdy, with a crew and captain used to fighting.  They're a prize-hunting vessel that hunts and kills maruading sharks, dragon eels, and anything else that threatens the waters.  Captain Bloodeye and his crew are a bit rough around the edges, but loyal if well-paid.  The last one I can think that would be willing to take you might be the _Purple Pearl_.  They're traders that only go between the various aquatic villages.  Their captain is a mage, and most of her crew knows some kind of magics or charms." Obar says thoughtfully.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 23, 2005)

"Thank you very much for the information, do you think that all of these vessels might be available for hire and be capable of traveling west of the Mother-of-Mists Isles?"

[ooc: Should I be providing the money to hire the ship, if so I will need to ditch some of my equipment?]


----------



## Candide (Jun 24, 2005)

*Hrothgar waits to be told when to leave, for he is confused at names like Salty Rat and Purple Pearl*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 24, 2005)

"Well, all three may be willing, but you would have to either pay them exceptionally well or promise truly grand plunder in order get all three at once," Obar says thoughtfully.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 25, 2005)

*Julian Hemlock aquatic elf shadowdancer*

"Perhaps you should tell us more of this quest, Undinar.  That might help us decide what ship to use.  But if we're simply rescuing one woman, then the Gabrielle should suffice.  The smaller and less obvious the craft the better.  We don't need the crew to fight.   That's our job."


----------



## silentspace (Jun 27, 2005)

"Obar, do you know how much each ship would charge? Perhaps we should interview the captains?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2005)

"Well, it depends on what you're offering each captain.  Interviewing them may be the easiest way.  I'm not going with you, so I can't say with absolute certainty who would be the best for you," Obar points out.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 27, 2005)

"That sounds like the best course of action then."

"Prince Undinar, since some of our new adventuring partners lack the ability to breathe underwater except for extended lengths of time, I will take my leave of you now to purchase a water breathing spell. I will need all day to purchase and scribe it into my spellbook, and will teleport back in the morning."

Invelion bows gracefully towards the group before teleporting out.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 28, 2005)

"I will begin interviewing the captains immediately.  Thank you Obar once again for your help and your information.  It has been a pleasure and I am sure that I will return to see you soon.  Invelion, we interview prospective captains and await your return.  As soon as you are back we will hire the most appropriate captain.  Good luck in your research." replies Undinar.

*Provided there are no more questions from the new recruits, Undinar leads them on a tour of the docks in search of the ships that Obar had mentioned, his first stop will be the Gabrielle as he agrees with Julian.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 28, 2005)

The group heads down to the docks, and with a bit of searching around, manages to find the slim and elegant _Gabrielle_.  The crew of Calishites are just finishing a bit of unloading as you come up to the docks.  The first mate hails you and asks your business.  When Undinar reveals he has a proposition for the captain, you're soon ushered in his cabin.  Captain Bolin is a man of mixed Chultan and Calishite descent, with dusky skin and short, wavy black hair.  He's of wiry build, and wears bright garments of red and yellow.  He has you sit at the table as wine is poured.

"Well now, I understand the _Gabrielle_ caught your eye.  What do you wish of her?" he asks in a musically-accented voice.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 28, 2005)

"Your ship is quite nice, it looks fast.  We are looking to charter a vessel bound for the Trackless Sea.  It might be a bit out of your way as it looks like you put into port in Calimshan.  Might you be heading anywhere near the Mother of Mists Isle?" replies Undinar, holding off on the question of price until he determines whether the Captain is even willing to head that way.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2005)

"Thank you, she's one of the fastest in these waters.  Now, Mother of Mists Isle, eh?  Interesting.  Not our usual routes, but for the right price, we may be willing.  What kind of job do you need us for?" he says.  His voice carries a hint of interest, though his face is neutral.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 29, 2005)

*Julian glances around at the ship.  Unconsciously gathering information should he ever need to infiltrate this vestle.  He's glad to leave the bartering to someone else.  Someone with money.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 29, 2005)

"Transport only, to the isle.  Not much else. We do not expect any trouble along the way.  Speed is definitely something we are looking for." replies Undinar contemplating what type of payment this guy is going to accept.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 1, 2005)

"Well then, we can do that," the captain says, and then pulls out several charts.  He quickly calculates the distance, then nods.  "You're looking at a hundred and fifty gold per person for the passage," he says.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 4, 2005)

"That sounds reasonable.  I will need to confer with my companions and return a little later once the coin has been secured.  Do you have any first hand knowledge of the area that we travel too?  Will there be any dangers along the way that may need our special kind of treatment?" replies Undinar, hoping to gather enough cash from the sale of some of the items recovered from Killraven and the Beast in the Hole.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 4, 2005)

"Colonies of kuo-toa and sauhagin, krakens, the occasional reef, bad weather, the usual suspects," Captain Bolins says of the dangers.  "Let me know when you want us."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 8, 2005)

After having spoken to Captain Bolins, Undinar returns to the main docks and turns to the rest of his crew.  "I think that this ship will probably serve our needs well. I don't believe that the others will have much more to offer.  I wanted you opinions though, should we continue looking or just go with the Gabrielle?"


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 8, 2005)

The Gabrielle serves our purpose.  Let's do it." says Julian


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 11, 2005)

"Hrothgar, Gudenny, Nick?  If you disagree please let me know, I don't like to run this party as a dictatorship.  We work together for joint reward and Gudenny as you rightly pointed out, joint say.   As long as things are acceptable to everyone, Invelion will return shortly, hopefully having freed up some of our liquid assets to pay for the trip." replies Undinar.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 14, 2005)

"The Gabrielle would appear to be acceptable," Gudenny replies,"Not a bad vessal, not bad at all. Do you wish to review the others or are the price and conditions acceptable? If they are I suggest we retire out of the heat and make our plans and preperations."

OOC: Bardic Knowledge (6) and Knowledge: Chult (8) on Captain Bolins and his crew. Basically is Obars information accurate, are they sound, honest, good in a fight?


----------



## TroyXavier (Jul 14, 2005)

(I'm back.  Sorry for the delay, I'm finally catching up from my vacation)

Nick shakes his head.  "There's nothing to be sorry about.    I'm just in it for the adventure and the chance at discovering new technology anyways.  I prefer to let others make decisions unless I think they could have seriously bad ramifications."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 14, 2005)

"It's decided then, as soon as Invelion is back we'll hire the Gabrielle.  Their speed should be to our advantage." replies Undinar happy for the concensus.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 15, 2005)

Back in Evermeet, Invelion strolls casually through the marketplace, his pack loaded down with loot.  Moving away from the open stalls filled with elven merchants hawking their wares, Invelion arrives at an old building of stucco and wood. As he steps on the welcome mat, a small bell chimes as the door opens of its own accord. Breathing in the scented air, he steps inside.  The gilded mirror facing him greeted him with a pleasant "Hello," and Invelion helped himself to a sweet candy from the table.

This was the abode and shop of the high wizard Sarona, one of Invelion's professor's at the University, and the one who first recruited him to the Harpers.

Sarona smiled as she entered. "Invelion, it's been some time since you've been gone. Welcome back to Evermeet"

"Sarona, you look lovely as ever!  Yes, it's been a while, and sadly, I must leave again tomorrow. But look at the treasures we found in the jungles of Chult!"

Sarona's smile widens as Invelion empties his pack of his exotic treasures. "Spectacular!"  she says. After detailed appraisals are done, Sarona conjures a chest out of thin air, and places stacks of coin and gems on the table. "These are fine treasures, not only for their intrinsic value, but for the exotic artistry in them all. They'll take quite some time for me to sell, but I can sell them, and make a pretty profit for myself and the Harpers,"  Sarona smiles. "But to take these off your hands right now, I'll pay you 40% of the value."

"60%"

"45%"

"50%, and you buy me dinner!"

"Done!"  Sarona giggles. "How does Aglarondan cuisine sound?"

"Sounds perfect! Let's go, I'll fill you in on my adventures and you can tell me about everything I've been missing while away."  Invelion offers Sarona his arm, and escorts her out of her building. As they leave, the doors close themselves behind them, and the shutters on the windows close on their own accord.

[sblock]OOC: 
already deducted for the scroll of waterbreathing and writing it into his spellbook
sold robe of useful items for 3,500 gp
sold ten +1 seeking darts for (10 x  8300.5) / 2 = 41,502.5 gp
sold +1 icesteel spear for (2302 + 1500) / 2 = 1,901
bought: heward's handy haversack for 2,000 gp
total: 44,903.5 gp
anklet, bracelet, phylactery and cloak of the manta ray not sold[/sblock]


----------



## silentspace (Jul 17, 2005)

Teleporting back to Chult the next morning, Invelion greets Undinar and the rest of the team with a wide grin.  Immediately he goes with Undinar to hire the Gabrielle from Captain Bolin.  Once the details of the deal is made (half now half when complete?), Invelion examines the fine ship, learning as much as he can about it.  Standing on the deck, he gazes out upon the sea.

"I have a feeling this is going to be another fine adventure!  Let's be sure to enjoy ourselves on the way, eh?" Invelion winks to the others.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 18, 2005)

Lounging on the deck as the crew prepares the ship, Invelion eats a fresh mango from the markets of Chult.

"So Hrothgar, and... Nick, is it?  I believe the three of us might be the only ones here without the natural ability to breathe water.  In case you don't have means to stay underwater long term, I now have that water breathing spell! I can prepare it for you if you like.  Just let me know.  I can make the spell last for almost a full day. We might get a little wrinkly being underwater that long though," Invelion grins.  "We also have a backup item, a cloak of the manta ray if you'd like to use it, though being in manta ray form does have some drawbacks."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 18, 2005)

"There is the ring of water breathing that we have as well, perhaps one of you might want to wear that right away. Looks like you got a great deal on those items, and your research was successful, glad you are back, Invelion. Alright then, let’s hire the Gabrielle and be on our way.  I know that Lord Shassar is eagerly waiting our arrival.” replies Undinar.


----------



## TroyXavier (Jul 19, 2005)

"Breathing underwater is not a problem for me.   I have a special device that allows me to do so.   However, it's always good to have a backup plan in case something were to go wrong."  Nick adjusts his equipment.   Not exactly thrilled about how much he might be underwater but very curious to see what he might find in the depths of the deep blue seas.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 19, 2005)

Gudenny will, at some later point, go over the Gabrille inch by inch as if her life depends on it. As it fact it does, "I have some potential to cast some enabling magic but my power is not great. I'd prefer to keep it as back up - the bottom of the ocean is a bad palce to have your _waterbreathing_ dispelled. How are we provided with light sources?"


----------



## silentspace (Jul 19, 2005)

Invelion nods "Very well Nick. And good idea Prince.  I'll wear the ring.  That will give me the ability to cast spells easily underwater, so I'll be able to cast water breathing spells on others in case we find ourselves suddenly beneath the waves."

"Gudenny, that's a good question about lights.  Perhaps we should pick up some sunrods before we embark."

OOC: do everburning torches work underwater?


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 20, 2005)

OOC: Or sunrods for that matter...


----------

